# Northern Illinois Chicago Snow Thread.



## 3311

How about our chances of snow this coming weekend ??


----------



## stroker79

Triton, I thought I was excited for snow but you got me beat! 

Im starting to second guess this weekends forecast but we will see.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I did look better a few days ago  BUT wait for IT


----------



## yamaguy

I went ahead and planed a trip to Florida this w/e hoping that it would cause it to snow!


----------



## 1olddog2

ssssssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh pretend your sleeping


----------



## 3311

If Ron from 4evergreen would just stop cutting grass it would snow !!!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

sure looks like somthing is coming, lets hope it stays cold and snows


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok guys i talked to my bro in law today, he is a meteorologist for NOAA and he said that waould should be getteing ready for wet heavy snow. If it tracks right, as long as we get the cold front to come first, we should see anywhere between 3-6 inches. But more on the lines of 4-8 inches with heavy spots up to 10 inches along the I-80 line (sorry guys but i think ill make out good on that one). But who knows right now we will see later in the week :yow!:


----------



## RedBeaverEater

any 1 from rockford?


----------



## stroker79

R&R Yard Design;440173 said:


> Ok guys i talked to my bro in law today, he is a meteorologist for NOAA and he said that waould should be getteing ready for wet heavy snow. *If it tracks right*, as long as we get the cold front to come first, we should see anywhere between 3-6 inches. But more on the lines of 4-8 inches with heavy spots up to 10 inches along the I-80 line (sorry guys but i think ill make out good on that one). But who knows right now we will see later in the week :yow!:


*The weathermans famous last words!*


----------



## clncut

Ive been checking all the weather sites I can think of and unfortunately..........most are saying rain for Sunday:realmad: Tom did seem quite exicited about this storm tonignt and did state the potential for large amounts accumulation is great, of course if its cold enough! Lets cross our fingers and hope for some colder temps!payup

John


----------



## ultimate plow

Im not even going to say anything


----------



## R&R Yard Design

let all just shut up and plan trips, go fishing, wash and wax the trucks for the next five days then we will get dumped on. Well i put it this way, he does some of the big storms for ohare and he has been very busy the past days


----------



## yamaguy

R&R Yard Design;440173 said:


> Ok guys i talked to my bro in law today, he is a meteorologist for NOAA and he said that waould should be getteing ready for wet heavy snow. If it tracks right, as long as we get the cold front to come first, we should see anywhere between 3-6 inches. But more on the lines of 4-8 inches with heavy spots up to 10 inches along the I-80 line (sorry guys but i think ill make out good on that one). But who knows right now we will see later in the week :yow!:


My heart rate went up when I read that! I can't wait for the first push of the season. I am going to wash my truck tomorrow and post some pics, that will get it to snow.


----------



## snowman79

im not getting excited....the thanksgiving storm was a dud and we had s now advisory and everything. We didn't even get an inch...just some grassy surfaces were covered. Barely enough for a salting...Im just going to wait and see.....ill pretend like nothing is coming its still kinda early in the snow season...


----------



## clncut

just saw one more forecast before bed......Snow Sat into Sun changing to rain and then back to snow. High was 43.:crying: If anything does stick, its gonna be heavy!!wesport

John


----------



## yamaguy

Yea my hopes are not high.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here is my thought. Just put all our eqipment in a big pile in the shop. Removed all the starters for rebuild, threw out all our new shovels and washed our trucks. Next im going to wax the boat and bring the RV back to the park. Then sit back and laugh at all the weather people as I prey for more rain. I'm convinced if they would issue a heavy rain warning we get our BLIZZARD of 07-08. Sure it would be a small cat5 w/ 5"/hr snow rates thunder snow and maybee a snow funnel (this would be super cool)

Well its worth a try!!

DAFF


----------



## stroker79

I am going to wash my truck tomorrow and wax the plow. My truck hasnt been washed in at least 3 months.


----------



## Donny O.

RedBeaverEater;440244 said:


> any 1 from rockford?


I am from Rockford......originaly but then i got smart and moved north. why do you ask.

i'm trying to help get some snow going as well. I pulled my convertible out of the garage today and drove it to work.....left the top up but normaly it is hibernating already. I did call last wednesday to drop the insurance to storage but my agent was out for thanksgiving....good thing cuz i needed the car today. after the first snow the plow truck is my backup work car.


----------



## 3311

With rain today and cold with flurries tonight , This will be a salt run for us !!


----------



## snowman79

anyone hear anything else recently on an updated forcast or not.....


----------



## clncut

> snowman79 anyone hear anything else recently on an updated forcast or not.....


Not good news:crying:


----------



## T-MAN

Triton Snow;440385 said:


> With rain today and cold with flurries tonight , This will be a salt run for us !!


Good luck on that Steve, we got a Gail Warning in effect today tonight. She's gonna blow real hard. Tuff keeping the pavement wet with 30 knot winds. We aired dried real good on Thanksgiving eve too.

The report Im hearing for the weekend is the storm is tracking with the low hitting us square right on. That puts us in the rain/freezing rain sleet bracket. If the storm sags we could be in the 10-12 bracket here. DTN did have one report this week that said 12 plus. That was pulled 2 hours later and down graded to 1-3" with freezing rain sleet. 
Gonna be interesting.
Hope everyone is ready for a possible big one. I hope my darn skid loader makes it in as well.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

SUNDAY's temps 


Weather channel 49 F
Noaa 38 F
Accuweather 34 F
WGNTV 36 F

its going to be close !!  No one really has any idea yet


----------



## AlwaysGreener

RedBeaverEater;440244 said:


> any 1 from rockford?


I'm in Belvidere...


----------



## snowman79

ive heard anything from rain-freezing rain-snow-heavy snow...they are all over the place with the predictions. If the Low goes a little farther south northern illinois could be in for one big snow event ive heard. Hopefully she does south...dont want to deal with freezing rain and sleet....hate it


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

WGNTV at noon said " were predicting a major winter storm this weekend, its really shaping up to cause major problems, stay tuned for the full forecast :waving: "


----------



## snowman79

Thats what Rockford Stations have been saying on the Radio. A major winter storm cold be upon us....ive got my fingers crossed


----------



## 3311

Just waiting for NWS to issue an advisory !


----------



## Mark13

Grassbusters;440548 said:


> WGNTV at noon said " were predicting a major winter storm this weekend, its really shaping up to cause major problems, stay tuned for the full forecast :waving: "


If we get a nice snowfall I'm in trouble


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Ill say it . . . . . .. it's not looking good :crying:


----------



## stroker79

snow sux, I want rain!!


----------



## stroker79

Johndee.com


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

stroker79;440819 said:


> snow sux, I want rain!!


Looks like your in luck wesport


----------



## Mark13

Next week we should get some snow only because my truck will most likely be in for trans work.


----------



## stroker79

Grassbusters;440853 said:


> Looks like your in luck wesport


SHHHHH, im trying to trick the snow gods,lol


----------



## yamaguy

I think all of this talk is going to scare it away!


----------



## stroker79

yamaguy;441266 said:


> I think all of this talk is going to scare it away!


thats ok, i dont want the snow anyway. Id rather stay home answering the calls of creditors all day, much more fun.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I DONT KNOW WHATS GOING ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but now im thinking snow/ice, then temps shoot up to the mid 40's for a short bit on Sunday befor chrasing into the 20's Sunday night. It looks as most the precip should fall Saturday, lets hope for the best But im thinkg ice, a big icy mess


----------



## 3311

Winter Storm Watch. 2-4 inches of accumulating snow with the possibility of 1/4 to 1/2 inch of ice on top of that . Snow fall greater near the Wisconsin border !!!


----------



## ultimate plow

Yea looks like were gonna have a little fun this week boys.


----------



## Donny O.

Triton Snow;441485 said:


> Winter Storm Watch. 2-4 inches of accumulating snow with the possibility of 1/4 to 1/2 inch of ice on top of that . Snow fall greater near the Wisconsin border !!!


i'm just north of the wisconsin border and the radio on my way to work a little bit ago was saying 3-6 for us then turning to rain.....I better get that plowed up before the rain freezes it into slabs of ice!!


----------



## Mark13

Triton Snow;441485 said:


> Winter Storm Watch. 2-4 inches of accumulating snow with the possibility of 1/4 to 1/2 inch of ice on top of that . Snow fall greater near the Wisconsin border !!!





ultimate plow;441507 said:


> Yea looks like were gonna have a little fun this week boys.





Donny O.;441535 said:


> i'm just north of the wisconsin border and the radio on my way to work a little bit ago was saying 3-6 for us then turning to rain.....I better get that plowed up before the rain freezes it into slabs of ice!!


This is going to be fun, since I have to use the atv instead of my truck. :realmad:


----------



## Donny O.

Mark13;441671 said:


> This is going to be fun, since I have to use the atv instead of my truck. :realmad:


I think we are not to far from each other but i think still to far for me to be any help to you!!


----------



## Mark13

I could probably plow with my truck but I don't want my trans to go out completely. Its going to into the shop on monday to get it diagnosed then probably fixed next week sometime. Right now I have a trans that whines, leaks, and slips and has no aux. cooler that I'm kinda afraid to plow with.

If your in edgerton your an hr from me. I go to the rock river thresheree sometimes.


----------



## Donny O.

Mark13;441718 said:


> I could probably plow with my truck but I don't want my trans to go out completely. Its going to into the shop on monday to get it diagnosed then probably fixed next week sometime. Right now I have a trans that whines, leaks, and slips and has no aux. cooler that I'm kinda afraid to plow with.
> 
> If your in edgerton your an hr from me. I go to the rock river thresheree sometimes.


yup I live right near threshermans park on the other side of the river....5 min away. you in belvedere? I used to live there.

well I have a coolant leak on my truck that has been poping up ocasionaly since i've owned it. but it's slow so i guess i have some work to do also, but it is drivable.


----------



## Mark13

Donny O.;441824 said:


> yup I live right near threshermans park on the other side of the river....5 min away. you in belvedere? I used to live there.
> 
> well I have a coolant leak on my truck that has been poping up ocasionaly since i've owned it. but it's slow so i guess i have some work to do also, but it is drivable.


I was up there in june to help build a road and then went back for the thresheree.
I'm in woodstock.
My last coolant leak turned out to be the radiator, now my trans leaks.

But I got my plow hooked up and ready, just going to cross my fingers and hope it holds together.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Im planning on it being a major salt event


----------



## SnowMatt13

Mark...we're neighbors! I used to live in McHenry and now i just moved to Genoa City. Good idea for sitting your truck IMO. Better not to have a tow bill on top of possible repair bills. Looks to be interesting tomorrow. Hopefully a quick turn from snow to rain, the freezing stuff can go somewhere else.


----------



## snowman79

Any updates? Im starting to get kind of mad, i want snow...like they are going to get in wisconsin...not this sleet, freezing rain, then all rain thing....looks like we are on the wrong side of the storm again...


----------



## stroker79

you never know with this storm, its a pretty unusual setup. This storm is bringing alot of warm air up with it but since the cold is already here it will initially be snow and should get a good accumulation (my guess is 3-4"s) then as the warm air takes over it will turn to sleet/rain but as the front leaves the backside will have very cold air so there could be an additional inch or two as it on its way out. That is my guess based on many other forcasts but of course im rooting for the home team (cold air) that way we get LOTS of snow. 

Worst case scenario, the next week looks like a potenially snowy one also. Looks like there are 2 more fronts coming through. So be patient and give it time, the snow will come...............


----------



## dlcs

The watches have just been upgraded to ice storm warnings and winter storm warnings. looks like a couple of inches in sleet and wet heavy snow, then heavy accum. of ice. They are calling for wide spread power outages for our area. Hold on to your hats its going to be wild!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NOAA is talking about another storm on Wednesday.


----------



## mklawnman

Yeah I hear ya, one station saying 3-5" snow afternoon into early evening, then freezing rain and sleet, then to rain by midnight and temps near 40
Its going to be like what to do, I guess keep plowing keep that pavement clean and salt when it turns to freezing rain, then let the rain melt the rest ? 
Just crazy, Im just going to wait till tommorow morning with the forcast, things can change in 12hrs or so. 
Weird one year ago to the date we had a Blizzard, just alittle wierd.
Matt


----------



## Donny O.

mklawnman;442359 said:


> Weird one year ago to the date we had a Blizzard, just alittle wierd.
> Matt


yes we did....then nothing til the end of january. didn't we set a record for the longest period with no snow? lets hope that doens't happen again. we did get a few decent ones the end of january and during february though.


----------



## Dissociative

WELL, I HOPE WE GET SOMETHING...my plow has yet to see any snow..she's brand new...just itching to get dirty


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;442304 said:


> Worst case scenario, the next week looks like a potenially snowy one also. Looks like there are 2 more fronts coming through. So be patient and give it time, the snow will come...............





dlcs;442306 said:


> NOAA is talking about another storm on Wednesday.


My truck probably will be in for trans work most of the week so its pretty much guaranteed to snow.


Donny O.;442405 said:


> yes we did....then nothing til the end of january. didn't we set a record for the longest period with no snow? lets hope that doens't happen again. we did get a few decent ones the end of january and during february though.


If BNC and Grassbusters go to colorado again, I'm comming toooo.


----------



## Dissociative

> If BNC and Grassbusters go to colorado again, I'm comming toooo.


mee three..i want in


----------



## yamaguy

Bring on the CO trip. I have a 48' flatbed we can load trucks on!


----------



## FFD133

If you guys need help, give us a shout. We are in Indy, but done's look like it's coming far enough south. They are calling only rain for us( as of now). But if anyone needs help, we can send at least 2 trucks, maybe 3, all 8'2" Boss V plows, and two salt spreaders, one a v-box and one tailgate spreader.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Im going to have salt trucks out by 6 AM  I wanna pretreat befor all the cars get out


----------



## tls22

Grassbusters;442617 said:


> Im going to have salt trucks out by 6 AM  I wanna pretreat befor all the cars get out


Now thats a good idea.......good call grassbusters!


----------



## stroker79

yamaguy;442546 said:


> Bring on the CO trip. I have a 48' flatbed we can load trucks on!


that will be perfect! that way we can put all the chevys on it! LOL j/k, oh and did I mention, IM IN!


----------



## stroker79

Grassbusters;442617 said:


> Im going to have salt trucks out by 6 AM  I wanna pretreat befor all the cars get out


Ill still be snoring at that time


----------



## Donny O.

Mark13;442520 said:


> If BNC and Grassbusters go to colorado again, I'm comming toooo.


if the money is worth it i'm in as well....I am big time broke, but I have vacation time!!!


----------



## Mark13

Donny O.;442665 said:


> if the money is worth it i'm in as well....I am big time broke, but I have vacation time!!!


I'm not broke yet, and I don't think school gives much vacation time besides christmas break.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

I LIKE THE Way YOU Guys THink ..........


----------



## stroker79

BNC SERVICES;442674 said:


> I LIKE THE Way YOU Guys THink ..........


are you just pulling an all-nighter? thought you were going to be salting at 6am


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

yea, might be an all niter for me, i was out at the bars.......


----------



## 3311

Will be sending the trucks out around 10:00 am to pre-salt my 24/7 accounts. That snow is going to pack and we want to break it up if we can !!!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Well im heading out now, its a little latter then I was thinking but we are still way ahead of the game. I called my other guys, I think Ill let bryan sleep 

Ps. ITS COLD AS HELL IN MY HOUSE


----------



## Dissociative

damn....wish i had somewhere to go....i am gonna go throw my winter rims on....


----------



## 3311

i inch on the ground and the pre-salt run is done. Really like the new swensen polyhawk !


----------



## ultimate plow

Triton, I saw your truck right after I got off 31 before ra adams this morning. I was in my dump. Salted all my lots that had to be done. Now its just sleeting.


----------



## Mark13

We have a lot of sleet on the ground.

And I got backed into by a Township Dump Truck :realmad:
Pictures link, only uploaded 4 for now.
http://s158.photobucket.com/albums/t115/MarkM13/Accident/

The plow is bent now and I never even got a chance to use it.


----------



## yamaguy

Who went out? I got 5 good hours of plowing 1" of ice with a 3/4" of snow under it.!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

yamaguy;443361 said:


> 1" of ice with a 3/4" of snow under it.!


Yeah thats about it 

I had most my guys out, we started at noon and just got it. I had fun


----------



## Donny O.

we got problaby 4" then it started raining ice pellets for a while then all rain. that was the heaviest 4" I think I ever plowed. I don't have a lot of acounts, but I spent a few hours broken up here and there. went to meet my dad at the bar by me and it wasn't plowed....actually someone with a ATV/plow plowed piles up around half of the lot to block someone in they didn't like. I ended up plowing most of the lot then went in. the new owner must not have ever set up to be plowed so I think by defalt I can add that to my list....if he pays for what I did this time. either way it had to be done cuz I was thirsty.


----------



## REAPER

5 1/2 hours.

Plowing salting,,,DRIVING!

Why is it when they are pleading with people not to drive on the radio it is a sure bet everybody is heading to the stores!

Dang lucky I get drive time.

And I can see how many lots that changed over to lower bids were plowed. If it is any indication of such. People who lost accounts will be picking them back up by January if there is another snowfall.


----------



## scottL

yamaguy;442546 said:


> Bring on the CO trip. I have a 48' flatbed we can load trucks on!


How about just to carry the plows???


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey mark13 now that you got hit sorry to hear about that now you can tell them that they need to fix your trans for you. Just tell them that you were spining the tires and now your truck wont shift right


----------



## Mark13

R&R Yard Design;443465 said:


> Hey mark13 now that you got hit sorry to hear about that now you can tell them that they need to fix your trans for you. Just tell them that you were spining the tires and now your truck wont shift right


Its worth a shot. I had my foot on the brake to hold me still (I was stopped when he hit me) and I got pushed backwards a little.

My door is bent, mirror is junk and the plow/a frame/ headgear is bent and one of the lights is pushed back on the plow.

Not bad, never even used it and its bent up already.


----------



## yamaguy

maybe they will total the plow and you can get a brand new one!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

dam mark,,,What did ya go and do that for? LOL.


----------



## Dissociative

i got called at 6 and was out till 2 am..nice 8 hour run with about 3 hours drive time..was x-mas shopping with my girl so she says "i'll go it will be fun" .......she never wants to do it again, said after 45 min she was done... hehehehehe lol lol

gotta say i love this new pro-plus.. it's a stout piece...and the truck...just wonderful..pushed it HARD...through 2+ of frozen slush to see if she was going to have some issues...other than loss of traction truck held up great. threw a rooster 12-15 feet off blade...sorry cars...lol. Magnetic light didn't fly off at 75mph. no overheating plowing like an animal (normally don't but had to test her) one thing is i would like to try a older control box, after 3 years i am not to fond of the handheld...it's ok..just get's old pushing the rubber buttons and seems to respond slow..(never used a box one) also seems like my f150 with the 7.5 got the blade closer to the curbs...i was having a hard time curb sliding at full tilt in new truck...8.5' may be better route ..too late now


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

BNC SERVICES;443579 said:


> dam mark,,,What did ya go and do that for? LOL.


yeah doesn't make alot of sens to me


----------



## 1olddog2

8 easy hrs of pushing crap. sun comes up and its all gone love it...


----------



## stroker79

If this storm wernt the first of the season I would have absoultely dreaded this one. Everything was mess, too many people thought that since it wasnt much snow they would go shopping and there was no real excitement to it other than the fact that it was the first push of the year! That was the fun part! Overall I got 9.5 hours since I ended up running all sorts or errands for the salt trucks before we actually started to push.

Mark, that really sux about your truck! Looking at the 15 day you should have some time to get back up and running. Since it was village, hopefully things will move along faster getting your truck repaired.


----------



## 3311

Skilling calling for 1-2 inches tues into wends.


----------



## Mark13

The truck is getting dropped off tonight to have the trans diagnosed, then idk what happens.

I got about 6 more pictures uploaded.
http://s158.photobucket.com/albums/t115/MarkM13/Accident/

When I pick up the blade it now wants to hang lower on the passengers side and the lights/headgear are all bent down toward the drivers side. And I think one/both of the angle cylinders are dripping when used since there are spots all over the blacktop. My door "howls" with the wind since the whole door is bowed and the top gap between the roof and door is about 2-3x the size of the one on the passengers side and my mirror is useless, it moves to much.


----------



## 3311

looks like a wopper brewing for us on thurs and friday.


----------



## scottL

Triton Snow;444391 said:


> looks like a wopper brewing for us on thurs and friday.


I dunno ... I'm hearing tentative caution with little foresight. This Tuesday night the clipper system is looking more like a normal storm. I'm hearing apx 2" - could be.

btw - I checked out your website where about in McHenry do you handle?


----------



## AlwaysGreener

Yea I'm hearing 1-3 starting Tuesday afternoon.. We will see..


----------



## NoFearDeere

We were out for about 18 hours total spreading material and scraping. I hate freezing rain and ice! Another storm on Tuesday of just snow would be sweet!payup


----------



## 3311

Let's see what big Tom has to say about this week tonight.


----------



## Mark13

Plan for snow seeing as how my truck probably won't be operational.


----------



## T-MAN

Triton Snow;444729 said:


> Let's see what big Tom has to say about this week tonight.


Tommy at 5:55PM said 3-6" all snow. Rockford threw McHenry will get the most snow. Starting at noonish with flurries and turning to all snow early afternoon. Hopefully it wont start piling up till after rush hour. Hopefully It wont last into the wee hours either ......


----------



## 3311

I'd like to see it end before midnight but if not, I'll still take it!!


----------



## Dissociative

i'd liek to see it end around march myself....lolol


----------



## scottL

Channel 5 - 2-4"
Channel 7 - 3-6"

I'm going with after 6m start for my area, constant till midnight like a normal Alberto clipper with 40 minute bursts of heavier. Second wave kicks in from lake effect until 6:am Wednesday.


----------



## Mark13

I got the plow on the atv and the snowblower all ready. Probably be at least a week before I will know the outcome of how my truck will get fixed and how much it will cost.


----------



## yamaguy

A week?! Is someone you know working on it in there spare time? My trans guy can have one of our trucks back to us in a day or two on a trans rebuild.


----------



## Mark13

yamaguy;445066 said:


> A week?! Is someone you know working on it in there spare time? My trans guy can have one of our trucks back to us in a day or two on a trans rebuild.


No, not just the trans, the estimates and getting the plow fixed. I don't really care about the door, just bend the top back so it matches the roof a bit better and doesn't let wind in and find another mirror that works so I can plow. 
I'm only worried about the trans,plow, and getting a good mirror again, the door can wait.


----------



## Donny O.

don't feel bad mark. I broke my plow today. wife and I own a hair/tanning salon. I did the lot saturday night right as it was turning to rain. so today my wife goes in and says they could hardly get to the back lot where the employees park. we have a shared drive(almost an alley) with the bar next door. well the guy that plowed theirs did it at like 3:am sunday after he left the bar. well he left a bunch of snow blocking our back lot....like big snow bolders big enough that I could not drive my truck over them without them hitting the bottom of my truck. well it rained on top and today was cold so it was all frozen when I went to go clean it up. first push and one of those ice boulders busted right through my mold board......snoway plow with the clear lexan mold board.

I was furious and went right over there and asked who plowed their lot and told the owner what he did. they said he was drunk cuz he was sitting in the bar all night and they wanted to know who we had do ours cuz they wanted to fire the guy anyway. I said I plow it so they offered me the job...LOL. anyway the guy that plowed it lives right across the street so I went and left a note on his door to call me. and of course he said he didn't leave it cuz he doens't leave messes so someone else came along and moved some from where this van was parked and blah blah. I know it's my fault cuz I was the one pushing it, but i'm not the one that left it in my lot to freeze like that!!

so it now has about a foot square hole in it. called and ordered a new one right away but it will be a few days before it is here. I decided to go with a steel one this time even though there are never many problems with the clear ones they tell me. unfortunatly we are getting snow tomorrow so i'm going to need it. so went to a friends house and we repaired it tonight. took some plumbers strap cut into peices, drilled holes and rivited that section back on. I went and took a few pictures....it's not perfect but should hold up to what we get tomorrow.....cold so should be light and fluffy snow. not sure if the pics will attach so they are on my webshots album as well.
http://community.webshots.com/album/555738279WoyvtB


----------



## Mark13

At least you still have your truck and a plow. My truck is at the trans guy and my plow is sitting in our shed. My truck needs quite a bit of work, it doesn't even go down the road straight.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea mark i still say that you should say that the town caused the trans damange and make them pay for it


----------



## Mark13

Me too, dad said go for it also.

So right now I have a truck with a messed up trans, smashed in door, scratched fender, smashed mirror, won't go down the road straight.
And a plow that the angle cylinders leak on it, the moldboard is bent, and the headgear is bent, and one of the lights is busted.

And there is hydrolic oil all over the truck and plow from the salt spreader on the dump truck because my plow knocked a few of the fittings off.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

d*** mark you cant win! but hey man dont give up!!! we were all young once 2 man i started my business the day i finished high school blind as a bat didnt knwo nothing about nothing!keep ur head high and an open mind and never loose hope! one last thing just remember pride comes before the fall! we got you back ps russ from R&R is one fine peice of , I know me and him got it on ....no you didnt....yeah but u could only image what it would be like if we did......um hahaha russ call me


----------



## ta3834bbl

never mind, hope you get it fixed quickly


----------



## yamaguy

Will it not go down the road straight because of the accident the other day? They might just total it if it's too much. The city is paying for this right?


----------



## Mark13

yamaguy;445347 said:


> Will it not go down the road straight because of the accident the other day? They might just total it if it's too much. The city is paying for this right?


With the plow on it drove fine, I drove it all sunday because I had no other vehicle. As soon as I took the plow off I had to use both hands to keep it going kind of straight. It used to pull to the right a little bit, nothing major and now it pulls hard hard left. I let go of the wheel for a half second and was in the other lane headed for the ditch. The front end seems really loose, like it kind of floats around.
The truck is a 98 with 152,500 miles on it. I'm not sure if they want to fix it depending on how much damage is done.

The township that owns the truck that hit me better pay for all of the damage thier driver caused.


----------



## yamaguy

Well, don't have the trans fixed before the insurance adjuster looks at it! Has he called you yet?


----------



## Mark13

yamaguy;445362 said:


> Well, don't have the trans fixed before the insurance adjuster looks at it! Has he called you yet?


We called him, its not getting fixed, its just getting looked at to see what is wrong with it.

We were told to get estimates on what it could cost to get the truck and plow back to pre accident condition, then contact the township and see how they want to pay for it.


----------



## yamaguy

Fo Sho,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mark13

I kinda like this truck and finally got it looking nice and then this happened. If it gets totalled I think I would miss it. I have not looked under it to see if there is anything noticeable because it was full of slush and ice and it was dark, guess when I get it back from having the trans looked at I can maybe put it up on a lift at school.

I have always told other people that I'm not worried about my driving its the other people on the road, never thought I would get hit by a dump truck backing down a road though.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey butterball paul i will call you for sure. Mark i think they will total it though i would make them Pay for the price of a new plow, spreader if you had one on it, some strobes, hell make give you what you want. I know it sounds bad but just tell them you want every thing the way you had it or tell them that you have no problem going to court for this. BUt the biggest point is make sure that you get money for the work that you may lose for not having the truck. Hey its not your fault that he hit you. Take care and call me at 708 670 8504 if you have any questions, as the same thing has happened to me some time ago. Ok im going to bed RUSS


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

R&R Yard Design;445389 said:


> call me at 708 670 8504 if you have any questions, as the same thing has happened to me some time ago. Ok im going to bed RUSS


Russ stop hitting on mark, you know that he is vulnerable after the accident. Stop trying to catch him on the rebound  Besides he is half your age.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Mark, which township hit you?? PM me if you don't want everyone to see it.


----------



## scuba875

Why are all of you advising this guy to lie about the damage the accident did to his truck? What ever happened to personal responsibility. Better yet what ever happened to being honest one of the most important traits in a person.

Your trans was screwed up before the accident it's your responsibility to fix it. If you cant afford it thats part of life and part of working for yourself. . Do your self a favor don't listen to your father or anyone else here that advises you to lie. It doesn't speak well of them and it's the wrong way to start your career in any business.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

scuba875;445747 said:


> Why are all of you advising this guy to lie about the damage the accident did to his truck? What ever happened to personal responsibility. Better yet what ever happened to being honest one of the most important traits in a person.
> 
> Your trans was screwed up before the accident it's your responsibility to fix it. If you cant afford it thats part of life and part of working for yourself. . Do your self a favor don't listen to your father or anyone else here that advises you to lie. It doesn't speak well of them and it's the wrong way to start your career in any business.


Now i am not advising him to do anything. But they just where things that he could do. BY no way what so ever am i dishonest at all. But if he does have to get things fixed all i am saying is that he is going to lose out on money for today with this storm, and there is a thing called lose of wages, and it should be taken care of.


----------



## mmaddox

Don't lie about the tranny, it was working before, and I was planning on using the truck/plow. The will be required to provide a rental unit (like they can find one), or pay for lost income, both short term and any lost contracts. You need to be pro-active on this and tell them you need something right now. Regardless, with the steering/alignment/frame issues, it's going to be after the first of the year before it's fixed. You might also have trouble getting any kind of warranty on the repairs. Get tough, and think about getting some legal help lined up. Most of the time governments end up paying big claims, they are just very slow. Threaten to go lease what you want/need with them paying for it. If they bite on that, apply the lease payments to purchase.


----------



## Mark13

My trans apparently is fine, I guess I just assumed that after 153k or so it should still be mostly fine and not whine a bit but everything checked out ok at the trans shop.

I'm not trying to cheat anyone out of money. I was tired yesterday and a bit upset about getting snow and not having my truck and plow working right so my wording of things may not have been the best.

Sorry to anyone I may have offended or misunderstood what I wrote. :waving:


----------



## 3311

2" on the ground as of 7:45 pm. We will be going out around 2:00am.


----------



## 1978K20

*Wow ! That sucks!:realmad:*


Donny O.;445248 said:


> don't feel bad mark. I broke my plow today. wife and I own a hair/tanning salon. I did the lot saturday night right as it was turning to rain. so today my wife goes in and says they could hardly get to the back lot where the employees park. we have a shared drive(almost an alley) with the bar next door. well the guy that plowed theirs did it at like 3:am sunday after he left the bar. well he left a bunch of snow blocking our back lot....like big snow bolders big enough that I could not drive my truck over them without them hitting the bottom of my truck. well it rained on top and today was cold so it was all frozen when I went to go clean it up. first push and one of those ice boulders busted right through my mold board......snoway plow with the clear lexan mold board.
> 
> I was furious and went right over there and asked who plowed their lot and told the owner what he did. they said he was drunk cuz he was sitting in the bar all night and they wanted to know who we had do ours cuz they wanted to fire the guy anyway. I said I plow it so they offered me the job...LOL. anyway the guy that plowed it lives right across the street so I went and left a note on his door to call me. and of course he said he didn't leave it cuz he doens't leave messes so someone else came along and moved some from where this van was parked and blah blah. I know it's my fault cuz I was the one pushing it, but i'm not the one that left it in my lot to freeze like that!!
> 
> so it now has about a foot square hole in it. called and ordered a new one right away but it will be a few days before it is here. I decided to go with a steel one this time even though there are never many problems with the clear ones they tell me. unfortunatly we are getting snow tomorrow so i'm going to need it. so went to a friends house and we repaired it tonight. took some plumbers strap cut into peices, drilled holes and rivited that section back on. I went and took a few pictures....it's not perfect but should hold up to what we get tomorrow.....cold so should be light and fluffy snow. not sure if the pics will attach so they are on my webshots album as well.
> http://community.webshots.com/album/555738279WoyvtB


----------



## REAPER

Hear about this Mark?

http://www.nwherald.com/articles/2007/12/03/news/local/doc47542ee816d1c647445977.txt

Happened same day yours did.


----------



## Mark13

A few kids at school were talking about that. Apparently they know the kids younger brother or something.


----------



## stroker79

Well just got in from clearing 2-3"s. Opened up the lots on my route and waiting until 1am to co and start clearing lots. This is a fun push! I need to start taking pictures and some video.......


----------



## stroker79

REAPER;446258 said:


> Hear about this Mark?
> 
> http://www.nwherald.com/articles/2007/12/03/news/local/doc47542ee816d1c647445977.txt
> 
> Happened same day yours did.


Thats freaking terrible!

The part I dont get is he could get 3-14 years. IMO, if i am killed by someone, I want you to rot in jail for the rest of your pathetic life. The only justifable kill is a self defense case.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

5 inches and coming down hard !!


----------



## REAPER

5" was a good start.

I just got in. I left at 1:30 am.

McHenry to Highland Park to Ravine back to Highland Park, Drove to Schumburg then went to Elgin. Picked up another skid of salt at Lesco in Crystal Lake and back to McHenry after. Talk about a big freaking circle.

payup payup payup


----------



## stroker79

REAPER;446839 said:


> 5" was a good start.
> 
> I just got in. I left at 1:30 am.
> 
> McHenry to Highland Park to Ravine back to Highland Park, Drove to Schumburg then went to Elgin. Picked up another skid of salt at Lesco in Crystal Lake and back to McHenry after. Talk about a big freaking circle.
> 
> payup payup payup


Sounds similar to my day(s)!


----------



## REAPER

This post office in Highland Park demands all snow be pushed to one corner. There is no where to put it anyway but today it took 3 corners.

The 2 below are the same pile. One taken at about 5AM.

















8 ft wall and 2 parking spaces. Sorry about that.









This is the lot at a postal center in Ravine. Take the bad with the good I guess. 
All snow has to be pushed off the lot across the ally to the side inside a city lot.

I did this 1st getting done about 2:30 Am. We got 3 more inch's after I left. This was just to check on it. The lot is 75 ft long by 35 feet wide.

300 pounds of salt baby. payup


----------



## yamaguy

I am just getting in now! I have been out since 11:30 last night. I place an ad for resi snow removal and around 9 am the phone went crazy and kept ringing every 10 min or so. I picked up about 13 driveways. Most of them in one subdivisuon (wow I MUST be tired). Me so tired, time for nite nite!


----------



## stroker79

yamaguy;447016 said:


> I am just getting in now! I have been out since 11:30 last night. I place an ad for resi snow removal and around 9 am the phone went crazy and kept ringing every 10 min or so. I picked up about 13 driveways. Most of them in one subdivisuon (wow I MUST be tired). Me so tired, time for nite nite!


Jeez, I went to bed at 4pm yesterday and just woke up! I slept16 hours! I think that is a record,lol. I am starting to check my toll free # messages and have close to 30 messages! I need to change my recording so it says that I do not do residential driveways.


----------



## Mark13

Got about an inch on the ground at 9:10pm. And my truck is in island lake at the autobody guy waiting for the insurance guy to take a look at it. Looks like I get to plow with the atv for this storm.

Not having a vehicle is kinda annoying, I have to check with my family to see who does not need thier car before I can go anywhere.


----------



## 3311

here we go again !! snow , sleat , freezing rain, and then a possible snow storm on tuesday ..


----------



## yamaguy

stroker79;447632 said:


> I need to change my recording so it says that I do not do residential driveways.


IT might be a good idea to do a few so you have some cash flow. It is fast easy money!


----------



## Dissociative

stroker79;447632 said:


> I need to change my recording so it says that I do not do residential driveways.


yeah...or give em my number and tell em be patient...speaking of ice storms i bit the bullet and put on a western 1000 spreader this weekend..finish tomorrow i hope...lots of extras...was guaranteed a ton of work on the side from a new guy local to me...$$$$$$$$ 1250 at regional truck in Addison IL


----------



## REAPER

Dissociative;450334 said:


> yeah...or give em my number and tell em be patient...speaking of ice storms i bit the bullet and put on a western 1000 spreader this weekend..finish tomorrow i hope...lots of extras...was guaranteed a ton of work on the side from a new guy local to me...$$$$$$$$ 1250 at regional truck in Addison IL


I just got 8 hours i would not have if i dint have the salter. payup

The 1000 is a good choice. 
It is the one I use. It is my 4th year with it now. 
Make sure you keep the bearing below the spinner greased up. I grease it after every event and I carry a small hand greaser with me in case I am out for a 20hr shift.
It says to grease it every 10 hours of use but I do it no matter the amount of time and twice if it is a long night.

I have the swing away mount so I can open my tail gate to get a pallet in the back without hand loading.
I also have the variable speed controller with a continuous blast option.

If you got the trailer-hitch mount make sure you don't put more then 8 - 50# bags in at once.
It can be done but on a couple I know that have and made a habit of it ended up bending the mount off the salter.

Get ready to hump those bags though. wesport wesport

I am so happy with mine I plan on getting a 2000 model next season. payup

Was that the installed price and what came with it for that price?


----------



## 3311

Wow !!! what a week that was." I could do that for 51 more " payup


----------



## Dissociative

i am missing this mornings pay as i was just fininshing the install myself.. i added 2 tractor lights and 2 6x2 led strobes ...a l-plate bracket and light...and tons of conspicuity tape..wired leds and t-lights to a switch stuck to side of VSC in cab. l-plate comes on with parking lights..all using factory suppiled harness. LOTS of extra work ...15hours total install...but it was outside in 20' weather. and last half was today...en-cased in ice... i am looking foward to humping bags with a cap on the truck...should be able to jump into bed and get out of elements while i load..worried about rotting out my truck...

price was with VSC and hitch mount 1256 and then 103 extra for the mesh screen to put on top...installed myself due to extra stuff i added..


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

ah,I hate regional there 5 mins from my house 1 there rude,2 there unorginized and 3 they just plane suck! now thats crazy you guys drive from mchenry to the north shore to do work???? well i cant blame you ive done alot of work in marango and my shop is in addison,any guys plowing in the woodfield area or anyone subin for RB enterprise?


----------



## snowman79

ptlandscape...what kind of work in marengo do you do, Also anyone check the weather lately...we are yet again under and winter storm watch from late tomarrow night into tuesday i think is what i read. Why cant we just have snow..i dont like this mix and freezing rain stuff...i like pushing snow..not just spreading salt


----------



## newlooklandscp

salting .... VERY EASY GREAT MONEY and you get home at a decent time. Pushing .... breaks stuff and 2 days worth of work. I'll take salt any day.


----------



## 3311

I have a feeling that if this Tuesday storm goes a little south we a going to get hammered !!!


----------



## REAPER

ptllandscapeIL;451428 said:


> ah,I hate regional there 5 mins from my house 1 there rude,2 there unorginized and 3 they just plane suck! now thats crazy you guys drive from mchenry to the north shore to do work???? well i cant blame you ive done alot of work in marango and my shop is in addison,any guys plowing in the woodfield area or anyone subin for RB enterprise?


Yeah the drive is crazy.

I go where the work is as far as what contracts come up.

The ones i was doing last year felt they spent to much money for snow removal and found someone "cheaper".
Even though it was a record year last year and they still got top notch service.
Anyone want to see how a place saves money and is around McHenry drive by the Wendy's in front of the Home Depot on Rt 31.
Not only is it covered in ice now because they stopped salt service it looks like they enacted a 2 inch trigger as no one was there for that small dusting we had the other night. 
Now with the ice rain and cars that have drove around the lot.
It looks real nice. hahahahahaha
I do not blame the plow guy as this may well be what they want for service I have no idea but you can bet the farm while they only had employee cars on the lot others that had clear lots were packed with business.

I get paid for driving so I don't mind and I am sure we will get some new contracts close by next year to make up for the ones we lost close to me.

Only stuff near Woodfield I do is salt the Toy's R Us on Rt 58 near Meachum and plow it if the guy in that area is behind.


----------



## ultimate plow

newlooklandscp;451495 said:


> salting .... VERY EASY GREAT MONEY and you get home at a decent time. Pushing .... breaks stuff and 2 days worth of work. I'll take salt any day.


You can say that again.+1


----------



## 3311

Rumors of a storm this weekend ??


----------



## R&R Yard Design

bring it on i have to try out the new vee box that i picked up for a steal


----------



## Mark13

I'm up for a storm now that I have my truck.
I just need to figure out how my pump secretly looses fluid. It was like 1/4 quart low and I have no idea where it is leaking from.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Triton Snow;454147 said:


> Rumors of a storm this weekend ??


Im thinking way south


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

R&R Yard Design;454253 said:


> bring it on i have to try out the new vee box that i picked up for a steal


Did you get that new chain on last night ? ? cant say we did not try for you. At least you got it in the hole, well after bryan helped you with the fluid film


----------



## stroker79

didnt even notice. im guessing way south as well. ill be here and ready either way


----------



## Dissociative

those guys at regional are *****...but if you go in there with a firm attitude and make em do thier job...well RA adams wanted 1400 for the spreader...got it for 1250


----------



## Mark13

Doug, I sent you a pm.

ok, back on topic now


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Has anyone seen my bunny??? Last I remember the weather was great and my bunny was just jumping for joy. What happen to all the green stuff???


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Grassbusters;454272 said:


> Did you get that new chain on last night ? ? cant say we did not try for you. At least you got it in the hole, well after bryan helped you with the fluid film


Yea i got the chains and everything else, called karrior about the vib. beign cracked and they might be sending me anothing one. going to be wiring up the lights in the morn. might put some more leds on it. And polish the sides and letter it up with some thing.


----------



## Mark13

Eric did you ever get that pm I sent you a week or so ago?


----------



## Donny O.

Triton Snow;454147 said:


> Rumors of a storm this weekend ??


so far I heard chance for flurries by me is all, but theres a few days to go. I was jsut above the line yesterday where it was mostly snow and we probably got about 5". I gave my truck a work out again, cuz it was wet heavy stuff. i'm enjoying making some extra cash every few days but i'm running out of room to put the snow and my little truck can only do so much.


----------



## Mark13

Donny O.;454347 said:


> so far I heard chance for flurries by me is all, but theres a few days to go. I was jsut above the line yesterday where it was mostly snow and we probably got about 5". I gave my truck a work out again, cuz it was wet heavy stuff. i'm enjoying making some extra cash every few days but i'm running out of room to put the snow and my little truck can only do so much.


Man, I would have gladly driven an hr to come plow. I sat at home all day since school was cancelled.

How does your F150 compare to your wrangler?
Got your plow moldboard fixed yet?


----------



## Donny O.

Mark13;454351 said:


> Man, I would have gladly driven an hr to come plow. I sat at home all day since school was cancelled.
> 
> How does your F150 compare to your wrangler?
> Got your plow moldboard fixed yet?


yeah got it all fixed. broke monday and the new one came in wednesday and replaced thursday....all good now thanks. I like the truck but i sure do miss the Jeep for doing driveways. I could put that thing anywhere and it did a pretty good job with whatever i threw at it. this truck being a xcab and a long box can be a real pain in the tight spots....but I think the size and weight can be an advantage at times. having the down preasure on this plow sure helps the back dragging though. it is also nice being an automatic....my left leg/knee would get real tired after a while plowing with the manual in the jeep.


----------



## scottL

long range NAM model shows a Saturday 2:am - 10:am storm. It is modeled to break from the larger storm track but, have the potential for 1-3" right now. This could sway greatly based on the front and jet stream ... too early to be spot on.


----------



## loaderplower93

yeah I've been watching like 3 different places and nobody is any agreement I would just like it to hold out a little bit longer and hit a little later in the day on Saturday


----------



## dlcs

This storm is coing out of the southwest and from what i heard could be a whopper. Forcasters are a bit gunshy now, after the big flopper on Tuesday.


----------



## mownsnow

*coming soon...*

Hey all, just wanted to introduce myself. I'll be moving down to Chicago in a few weeks to take a new position. Will be in charge of plow operations and maintenance for the company. Looking forward to meeting people in the same line of work. Hope the season goes well for everyone. In the meantime, will be keeping my ears peeled about how things are done in the city.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

what part of the city are you moving to north side south etc.... are you going to a suburb just curious


----------



## mownsnow

We'll be moving to Bucktown, right near Fullerton. I'm not at all familiar with the city, so I will be doing my research in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Donny O.

dlcs;454640 said:


> This storm is coing out of the southwest and from what i heard could be a whopper. Forcasters are a bit gunshy now, after the big flopper on Tuesday.


tuesday might have been a flopper for you but I made the most money in one day ever. we had about 4-5" of wet heavy snow. I was right above the rain line and very happy about that.


----------



## Dissociative

i plowed for 34 hours once....24x75...most money 4 me...1800 1 day


----------



## Donny O.

Dissociative;455069 said:


> i plowed for 34 hours once....24x75...most money 4 me...1800 1 day


I havne't made that much in a year plowing, but this is the first year i'm actually 'trying'.....if things keep up I should more than beat that this year...LOL already made more this year than ever before, but i'm not getting rich. only have a handfull of drives, but get more calls every snow fall.


----------



## Dissociative

i sub for 4 different guys...and they all work me like a dog


----------



## scottL

Dissociative;455136 said:


> i sub for 4 different guys...and they all work me like a dog


come'on .... How do you sub for 4 different guys and get the site done in the time frames they expect?


----------



## loaderplower93

hey how hard do you think we are gonna get hit by this system movin in tomorrow? it seems like nobody can get a good read on this one


----------



## Gavins Lawncare

there saying 2-5 here bring it on were ready to rockpayuppayup


----------



## scottL

loaderplower93;456254 said:


> hey how hard do you think we are gonna get hit by this system movin in tomorrow? it seems like nobody can get a good read on this one


No Doubt.  
This storm is really throwing the models off. Right now it looks like a 5:am start, peaking twice ( 9 and noon ) and tapering around 6m. Flurries until Sunday 3:am. Right now I'm going with 2-3 - all depends on the jet stream now but, the storm does have moisture. ( Still will be more south ).


----------



## Donny O.

well we arne't supposed to get any more than flurries up north of the border here. should problaby put this elsewhere but if anyone in the chicago/northern illinois area needs help this weekend I can throw my plow in the bed(or jsut leave it on...i've driven there with it on before) and drive on down. I work in Libertyville so drive down this way all the time anyway....might as well do it and make some money.payup


----------



## R&R Yard Design

well tom from ch. 9 says that the city may be getting 4-8 inches and 8+ for the south side :yow!: for me but we shall see tomm


----------



## Gavins Lawncare

i loved tom forecast for the south ill take 8 in any day


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Its coming !! Everyone is getting ready !


----------



## Mark13

Grassbusters;456600 said:


> Its coming !! Everyone is getting ready !


I'm ready. Have had the plow on my truck for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Its been snowing for a bit over an hour here. . . . . . . 6am now


----------



## 3311

Looks like 1-3 for us up North. Skilling called this one right on


----------



## ultimate plow

1-3 inches will be good enough for me. Man was every weather guy off on this storm. payup


----------



## clncut

Just woke up and noticed we were upgraded from a snow advisory to a HEAVY SNOW WARNING!payup Should be fun tonight when the party really is supposed to get started!

J


----------



## loaderplower93

im upset because im stuck sitting here watching it snow because i have a final exam at 10:15 and my professor wont let me take it early! i just want to get it done and get out there asap! but


----------



## Dissociative

i am outta here...got my call


----------



## Mark13

Grassbusters;456719 said:


> Its been snowing for a bit over an hour here. . . . . . . 6am now


How much you got so far?
Its not snowing here right now but we got about an inch or so it appears.
If you guys need a sub let me know.


----------



## SnowMatt13

3-5 for us now..snow advisories surround us


----------



## Bporter

*My dodge Wont start*

My dodge wont start and we are supposed to get 8" My guys went to get all the trucks started and the couldn't get my truck started so the the plow was droped and the tow truck was called we will see there working on it right now. It sounds like a tune up problems wires and cap but i'll let me know. The most messed up thing is that it is my newest truck and the older ones are working great. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## clncut

OK, now I think the weathermen are getting a little over zelous. I just heard possibly snowfall at 2-3" PER HOUR!  I believe it when I see it. Snowing here now for a couple of hours but nothing to exciting at the moment. Hope this isnt a bust of a storm!:

John


----------



## Dissociative

30 min west of chicago.....been slightly snowing for the past 3-4 hours....mabey 1" total...going to have to go clean up, but it better get better than this i hope....barley anything really.


----------



## snowman79

live just west of Crystal lake...by garden prairie...have about 3-4 inches on the ground....snow is intensifying and weathermen say its suppose to get heavier....wow....this turned into a few snow showers into a snow storm...its going to be a long night...


----------



## dlcs

Snowing pretty good here. We might have 4" on the ground. Suppose to be done by midnight but i think we are going to start plowing about 9:00pm.


----------



## Donny O.

yeah they were jsut talking flurries here north of the border but I got about 3" in my drive and it is still snowing. so we went over the magic 2" mark for most of my customers so it's another money making day. I can handle this 2 times a week all winter!!

had a guy call me about doing his drive today that has not been done yet this year and hans't been driven on either. long winding drive, steep downhill. I got stopped a few times and had to back up and get a running start, but we got her done. told him how much normaly it would be, but with it being 4 storms and half frozen it's gonna be more work today so it's gonna be extra. he said I totaly understand and expected that.....he jsut needed it cleared.


----------



## mownsnow

guess I was wrong... you guys are a bunch of blowhards.. I'll find real contacts with real experience.


----------



## REAPER

mownsnow;457405 said:


> guess I was wrong... you guys are a bunch of blowhards.. I'll find real contacts with real experience.


Say's the guy with 3 posts that explain nothing.


----------



## 3311

Ditto !! Hold on maybe he will bless us with another. Don't be hasty.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Still looking for my lost bunny. Should not be to hard to find now that it is all nice and white outside.


----------



## Dissociative

eh, got 4 hours this morning...only about 2" in glendale heights....has been fluurying all day...this sucks so far...5" in Lansing IL 50 miles south


----------



## Mark13

Woodstock- 5-6" and still snowing.


----------



## ultimate plow

got about 5-6" inches in the crystal lake/algonquin area.


----------



## stroker79

seems like a real patchy storm. schaumburg saw about 4-5" and its tapering off now finally. gonna go out a make some money now. 

stay safe yall!


----------



## yamaguy

stroker79;457702 said:


> yall!


 Hillbilly.


----------



## snowman79

Marengo, Received about 6-7 inches in places....more snow then some of the accounts we plowed in Arlington Heights, Geneva, and Hanover Park. Lots of drifting....it was a good night, made lots of mula. I was out from about 9 p.m. last night till 11 a.m. this morning. Heard we could have some light snow wed. and then maybe a repeat of this storm saturday again.


----------



## REAPER

If we get another Saturday I may run out of stacking space.

This is crazy how they want me to move all this snow.
Not to mention it takes about 2 ours longer then normal to do.
Add a couple more when they leave the mail trucks out.

This is half the lot of the postal center in Highland Park.
They have another lot on the opposite side of the building about the same size.
It was still to dark to take any of the Toys-R-Us.


----------



## 3311

I hope you get paid by them Reaper. I know of several contractors that have not even been paid by the postal service for last years plowing. Good Luck With That !!!!!


----------



## REAPER

Triton Snow;458359 said:


> I hope you get paid by them Reaper. I know of several contractors that have not even been paid by the postal service for last years plowing. Good Luck With That !!!!!


We did 5 last year and had no problem that I know of.

As long as I get paid by the guy I am contracted to that is not my problem. 

That is one of the reasons I only sub.
Headaches over billing and keeping contracts is one thing i do not need.


----------



## stroker79

REAPER;458409 said:


> We did 5 last year and had no problem that I know of.
> 
> As long as I get paid by the guy I am contracted to that is not my problem.
> 
> That is one of the reasons I only sub.
> Headaches over billing and keeping contracts is one thing i do not need.


A-freaking-men!


----------



## santelikk

Being a sub is easier. Got the call at 9pm saturday night. Started with the schools in lowell and then went to merrillville. Got done there quick stop for breakfast and then back to the schools. 18 total hours. I would estimate about 8-10 inches in NW Indiana. I'll get some pictures loaded later.


----------



## snowman79

So what do you guys think about the snow probability wed into thursday..and then this weekends storm?


----------



## santelikk

Accuweather does not have anything about a storm wed/thursday. Weather.com has chance of freezing rain.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

santelikk;458795 said:


> Accuweather does not have anything about a storm wed/thursday.


Thats cause this is the northern ILLINOIS snow thread....LOL :waving:


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

But they do have 6"-8" for Sat/Sun. in Elgin area. I use Accuweather Premium. Long range forecasting is a shot in the dark for most but I find there HOURLY and ACCUPOP to be about 80% on the money. That is the information I need when I am deciding what time, and what equipement, and what type of salt appilcation to deploy. 

Noon weather reports pushing Wed. off as a light coating some ice (salt event) but the Saturday/Sunday storm is B.O.L.O. for some serious accumilation. So mouch for traveling for the holiday. 

THANKS STEVE (TRITON SNOW), you just had to run down the bunny. 


Ron G.


----------



## Mark13

4evergreenlawns;458861 said:


> HOURLY about 80% on the money.


Isn't that what God created a window by your computer/ bed for?  Get up, look outside, then decide if you need to get up or go back to bed?


----------



## RangerPlowed

hey all. sounds like the next week or so is gonna be warm in the 30s.


----------



## scottL

RangerPlowed;460374 said:


> hey all. sounds like the next week or so is gonna be warm in the 30s.


Them, there is fighting words ... you's side ya' on  bwahahahaha


----------



## 3311

Skilling says..... Storm potential


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Triton Snow;460617 said:


> Skilling says..... Storm potential


5:55 forecast


----------



## Dissociative

i hope so guys...just bought my new toro blower for the walk ways i have...anybody else have 3800 in unpaid hours already?


----------



## Donny O.

Dissociative;460688 said:


> anybody else have 3800 in unpaid hours already?


i'm obviously not working hard enough!!!:crying:


----------



## Dissociative

well...i got 600 paid in....but this is killing me....they all want to wait till after x-mas...sucks...and thats ALL ME...1 truck....1 driver.....but..every event usually gets me 20 or more hours...even if it's just salt...i sub for THREE different guys...


----------



## Mark13

Dissociative;460688 said:


> i hope so guys...just bought my new toro blower for the walk ways i have...anybody else have 3800 in unpaid hours already?





Donny O.;460707 said:


> i'm obviously not working hard enough!!!:crying:


I am thinking the same thing as you Donny. But I need more accounts or find someone to sub for.


----------



## Donny O.

Mark13;460741 said:


> I am thinking the same thing as you Donny. But I need more accounts or find someone to sub for.


I could use a few more as well. I put fliers up in some local stores and that is where I got all my calls from. jsut got my buisness cards in the mail today so time to start passing them around. my neighbor put a $10 add in the 'services' section of our local weekly paper and has gotten lots of buisness from that. I would do that as well but i'm afraid I will get too much work then...LOL

BTW www.vistaprint.com you can get 250 cards free. your limited on design without paying and jsut have to pay shipping and i would suggest paying the 3.99 to get the back of the card blank. dont' want to look like a [email protected] when on the back it says 'get free cards at vistaprint'. this is my free one attached.


----------



## Mark13

Good idea with the buisness cards, might have to get me some of them to keep in the truck.

I need to find someone to sub for or get more accounts pretty quick other wise I may just have to get a normal job.


----------



## stroker79

Donny O.;460707 said:


> i'm obviously not working hard enough!!!:crying:


that about where im at but i already got paid once too


----------



## Dissociative

well, ok guys.....1 more day and we will have a major ice event!!.. think positive....2 more events before the holiday....


----------



## snowman79

Well just watched Tom Skilling...mostly rain/drizzle tomorrow into thursday. This weekend saturday suppose to be all rain changed to some snow at night. Then turning COLD Sunday. Doesn't look to be a big storm at all...


----------



## dfdsuperduty

knowing the chicago weather we will end up with a 2' storm on mon afternoon into tuesday morning and then clear and sunny on wednesday


----------



## stroker79

dfdsuperduty;461602 said:


> knowing the chicago weather we will end up with a 2' storm on mon afternoon into tuesday morning and then clear and sunny on wednesday


you do sadly have a point!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Its coming!!! we have already started pre treating !!! payup BNC has been out loading salt for the past six hours


----------



## Dissociative

damn!!!!! i got a spreader!!!!! hit me up....my guy is slacking...


----------



## RangerPlowed

Hopefully this front will swing the arctic air far North enough for snow.


----------



## 3311

heavy wet snow it likely !!!!


----------



## stroker79

yeah i havent seen skillings forcast yet but henry the madman over at accuweather has us in the 3-6" range but admits himself that may be a little abituous. Either way, all i need is an inch and a half or so and ill be happy!


----------



## REAPER

So much for getting up early to go salting or push a inch or 2.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Here is what's coming for me: payuppayup

BUCHANAN-DELAWARE- DUBUQUE-BENTON-LINN-JONES-JACKSON-IOWA- JOHNSON- CEDAR-CLINTON-MUSCATINE-SCOTT- KEOKUK-WASHINGTON-LOUISA-JEFFERSON- HENRY IA-DES MOINES-VAN BUREN-LEE-JO DAVIESS-STEPHENSON-CARROLL- WHITESIDE- ROCK ISLAND-HENRY IL-MERCER-HENDERSON- SCOTLAND-CLARK- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...INDEPENDENCE...MANCHESTER... DUBUQUE... VINTON...CEDAR RAPIDS... ANAMOSA...MAQUOKETA...MARENGO... IOWA CITY...TIPTON...CLINTON...MUSCATINE... BETTENDORF... DAVENPORT...SIGOURNEY... WASHINGTON...WAPELLO...FAIRFIELD... MOUNT PLEASANT...BURLINGTON... KEOSAUQUA....FORT MADISON... GALENA... FREEPORT...MOUNT CARROLL...STERLING... ROCK FALLS... MOLINE...ROCK ISLAND... KEWANEE...ALEDO...OQUAWKA...MEMPHIS... KAHOKA 259 AM CST FRI DEC 21 2007
...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH LATE SATURDAY NIGHT...

A WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH LATE SATURDAY NIGHT. 

RAIN WILL CHANGE TO SNOW LATE SATURDAY MORNING WEST OF INTERSTATE 380...AND AROUND LATE AFTERNOON ALONG AND EAST OF THE MISSISSIPPI RIVER. RAPID SNOW ACCUMULATION IS EXPECTED. THUNDER SNOW WILL BE POSSIBLE AT TIMES. IN ADDITION...NORTHWEST WINDS OF 25 TO 40 MPH AND RAPIDLY FALLING TEMPERATURES INTO THE TEENS BY MIDNIGHT SATURDAY WILL RESULT IN DANGEROUSLY LOW WIND CHILL VALUES AND EXTENDED PERIODS OF LOW VISIBILITY DUE TO BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. NEAR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS WILL BE POSSIBLE AT TIMES.

SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF 4 TO 8 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE IN THE WATCH AREA. HOWEVER THE SNOWFALL AMOUNTS WILL BE GREATLY DEPENDENT ON HOW SOON THE RAIN CHANGES TO SNOW.


----------



## AlwaysGreener

Good keep it away from us.. We need a few weekends off..


----------



## NoFearDeere

AlwaysGreener;463615 said:


> Good keep it away from us.. We need a few weekends off..


Yeah, no kidding. The money is great but damn, I want some time to relax! It's been non stop since the middle of March!


----------



## AlwaysGreener

POPO4995;463620 said:


> Yeah, no kidding. The money is great but damn, I want some time to relax! It's been non stop since the middle of March!


It has been crazy.... going from clean ups right into plowing.. we all need sometime off..


----------



## Donny O.

AlwaysGreener;463650 said:


> It has been crazy.... going from clean ups right into plowing.. we all need sometime off..


not all of us.....I was getting used to 2 events a week and I NEED the money bad!!! my neighbor was supposed to go to ohio for the weekend but decided to stay because the snow. I tried talking him into going and jsut let me do his route along with mine(much smaller than his), but he didn't want to miss the money....I think he more didn't wnat to go see the inlaws!!


----------



## Mark13

Donny O.;464017 said:


> not all of us.....I was getting used to 2 events a week and I NEED the money bad!!! my neighbor was supposed to go to ohio for the weekend but decided to stay because the snow. I tried talking him into going and jsut let me do his route along with mine(much smaller than his), but he didn't want to miss the money....I think he more didn't wnat to go see the inlaws!!


I want more snow, more accounts or someone to sub for, and a plow that is reliable (mysteriously disappearing fluid)


----------



## tls22

Mark13;464333 said:


> I want more snow, more accounts or someone to sub for, and a plow that is reliable (mysteriously disappearing fluid)


Hey mark did you recently change the fluid? Sometimes when you change the fluid, there is air pockets that will drain your fluid lower. Happen to my father, we change the fluid a week later there was less then have in the pump!


----------



## Mark13

tls22;464345 said:


> Hey mark did you recently change the fluid? Sometimes when you change the fluid, there is air pockets that will drain your fluid lower. Happen to my father, we change the fluid a week later there was less then have in the pump!


I do not know when the fluid was changed last. It all lookes relatively new, still has that bluish tint to it. It was full when I got it used, after about 3 hrs use and getting hit by the plow truck it was about 1/4 quart low, filled it again and I am pretty sure after about another 2hrs of use it is low again as it seem to raise slow and doesn't want to pick all the way up.

A couple of my friends watched the rams as I angled back and forth a bunch then raised and lowered it and they said not a drip came out. I wonder if it only leaks though when I try and pick the blade up when it is still partially in a pile of snow.


----------



## tls22

Mark13;464358 said:


> I do not know when the fluid was changed last. It all lookes relatively new, still has that bluish tint to it. It was full when I got it used, after about 3 hrs use and getting hit by the plow truck it was about 1/4 quart low, filled it again and I am pretty sure after about another 2hrs of use it is low again as it seem to raise slow and doesn't want to pick all the way up.
> 
> A couple of my friends watched the rams as I angled back and forth a bunch then raised and lowered it and they said not a drip came out. I wonder if it only leaks though when I try and pick the blade up when it is still partially in a pile of snow.


Im sure someone on this site will have a answer, i would drain the pump and fill it again if it was me! Do you see any blue snow when your plowing? Also it seems like it loves to snow in your area this winter! How much are they saying for 2morrow?


----------



## Mark13

tls22;464381 said:


> Im sure someone on this site will have a answer, i would drain the pump and fill it again if it was me! Do you see any blue snow when your plowing? Also it seems like it loves to snow in your area this winter! How much are they saying for 2morrow?


I never see any blue (have seen yellow though) snow but the fluid is going somewhere. Tomarrow, last I knew it was rain.


----------



## Donny O.

Mark13;464413 said:


> I never see any blue (have seen yellow though) snow but the fluid is going somewhere. Tomarrow, last I knew it was rain.


jsut a little north of you we are supposed to get 2-5" tomorrow night with blowing and drifting!!


----------



## Mark13

Donny O.;464418 said:


> jsut a little north of you we are supposed to get 2-5" tomorrow night with blowing and drifting!!


Sweet. Guess I get to remount my plow tomarrow and figure out how much fluid I lost this time.


----------



## stroker79

looks like accuweather has upped thier forcast for our area and we are at 3"s. To me that perfect for a wet and heavy snow. well just have to wait and see.


----------



## REAPER

Sure is a lot of different predictions for this one.

The NOAA site has snow starting Sat night and not stopping until Monday. :bluebounc


----------



## stroker79

wow, i thought i was the only one up this late. i need to go to bed!

Im hoping for something but this one we will just have to wait and see what it brings.

Im liking NOAA forcast!


----------



## REAPER

Unfortunately I am up at this hour often.
Working.

Going to load salt and grease everything up and then get some hard sleep.

I like to be able to wake up get the coffee and drive off ready.

I can't stand doing the rush to get going when shoulda been gone.


----------



## yamaguy

stroker79;464516 said:


> wow, i thought i was the only one up this late!


Dude, your not up late your up early!


----------



## Dissociative

i need some money too!!!! hopefully we get something good...


----------



## stroker79

Blizzard Conditions in the Midwest; Damaging Winds Sunday
Saturday, December 22, 2007
THE STORM HAS BECOME A BLIZZARD IN PARTS OF KANSAS AND THOSE CONDITIONS ARE HEADING TO WISCONSIN...FRONT BLASTING EAST SUNDAY WILL BRING DAMAGING WINDS AND SEVERE THUNDERSTORMS FROM THE EASTERN LAKES TO THE MID-ATLANTIC AND NORTHEAST...WIND GUSTS OVER 60 MPH...


The weather across parts of east-central Kansas has turned nasty today with heavy snow, blowing snow and thundersnows. One could say that it's an all out blizzard. That type of weather will move northeast through Iowa into northern Illinois and Wisconsin tonight into Sunday. I think even Chicago and Milwaukee will see several hours of dramatic weather Sunday with snow and blowing snow. It will not last very long, but when the weather hits in the Midwest, it will hit with a dramatic fashion. 

Speaking of dramatic weather, as the front blasts east Sunday, sudden drops in temperatures will change the rain over to snow, and winds will pick up, gusting 40-60 mph from the eastern Ohio Valley and eastern Great Lakes all the way through the Northeast and mid-Atlantic. Low-top, fast-moving thunderstorms with enhanced damaging winds may move through parts of PA, MD, VA, NJ, DE and southern NY Sunday afternoon and evening. I have seen fronts like this before and, if you can catch the action on video, it's very dramatic...


----------



## scottL

I'm clicking my heels and hoping but..... I think it's going to be more a bust for the dupage and surrounding areas.

From Sat 9m until Sun 6:am is our greatest chance of presip according to the models. The models don't show the temp change until 3:am Sun. I'm going with <1", blowing and frecken cold. Then flurries late Sunday. Al least some will get salting.


----------



## Mark13

REAPER;464513 said:


> Sure is a lot of different predictions for this one.
> 
> The NOAA site has snow starting Sat night and not stopping until Monday. :bluebounc





stroker79;464516 said:


> Im hoping for something but this one we will just have to wait and see what it brings.
> 
> Im liking NOAA forcast!


I hope we get a good storm, I'm tired of looking at the green grass that is peaking through the melting snow.



Dissociative;464745 said:


> i need some money too!!!! hopefully we get something good...


I need money tooooo. I am open to sub if anyone needs it around Woodstock.


----------



## Donny O.

4:am and I think it might have just turned to sleet.....time to go to bed!!


----------



## Gavins Lawncare

6am cold as hell and goin to salt is still moneypayup


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

12/23/07 7AM, Very windy, whatever we did get very early AM is is spotty and crusty ice. Going to salt heavy maybe it will do some good and the client can not say we did nothing. Heavy traffic day last day to shop for Xmas so need to do something. Rather salt than plow any day. 

Ron G.


----------



## REAPER

Left at 4am and just got done at 9.

Salt only.

When I left driving down Rt 12 it was almost complete white out from the winds.

Soon as you crossed into cook county it was wet and cold only.

Not a bad day planning to go back out tonight for salting as well.

So far every weekend this month. I could deal with it like this the rest of winter.


----------



## Dissociative

:crying:

not a thing for me.....nothing....no ice, no snow....dupage got missed totally for me...:realmad:


----------



## T-MAN

4evergreenlawns;465362 said:


> 12/23/07 7AM, Very windy, whatever we did get very early AM is is spotty and crusty ice. Going to salt heavy maybe it will do some good and the client can not say we did nothing. Heavy traffic day last day to shop for Xmas so need to do something. Rather salt than plow any day.
> 
> Ron G.


Did the same here Ron, everything got salted and walks treated as well. Crusty ice with a skim coat of snow on top. Im sure there will be drifting tonight, oh well. They can call for a special service payup


----------



## NoFearDeere

Just a glaze of ice on everything and about 3/4 of an inch of snow that is blowing like crazy! Salted just open businesses today.....going out to open everything up in the early morning hours tommorow. Gonna use alot of material on this one!payup


----------



## mnormington

Nothing but a lot of wind on the south side. Tom Skilling = Chicken Little


----------



## ultimate plow

got about 3/4 of an inch in lots of spots and the wind if crazy. I wonder how long this will keep up.


----------



## 3311

We are going out around 4:00 am to clean up and salt.


----------



## REAPER

Leaving now to salt.

If it drifted at all maybe a bit of cleaning up but from the looks of things it will be another night of salt only.


----------



## Dissociative

just got back from a plowsite meet...no snow or salt...but fun times...


----------



## streetsurfin'

Dissociative;466303 said:


> just got back from a plowsite meet...no snow or salt...but fun times...


I didn't see any discussion of a meet. Where was this and who showed? I might have taken part if I'd known about it.


----------



## yamaguy

I guess it was for certain ones only!


----------



## Mark13

Dissociative;466303 said:


> just got back from a plowsite meet...no snow or salt...but fun times...


I got back home about 2 hrs before you. Hope everyone had a good time.

R&R YD did you ever get the salt?


----------



## GFX

yamaguy;466406 said:


> I guess it was for certain ones only!


Why don't you put your nose a little higher in the air? You must be special!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

no one was really invited . . . . . . they just kinda showed up  WLS something (Chris) and I were at my shop hooking up a spreader, then Mark called and I told him to come over, BNC is at my shop almost everyday for one thing or another, R&R (Russ) called and needed salt so he came over, and Dissociative happen to be on the phone with BNC when I told him to come over. It started off as a night with my high school buddies and befor you knew it there were 5 or 6 plowsite guys there. Sorry, we were not trying to leave anyone out, PM me your phone number when you get a chance. We will all get together soon


----------



## yamaguy

GFX;466510 said:


> Why don't you put your nose a little higher in the air? You must be special!::


Hows that cheese hat taste today? Why has your god (Favre) forsaken you?


----------



## dfdsuperduty

DA BEARS!!!!!!!!!:salute::salute:


----------



## streetsurfin'

Hey you guys, I didn't mean to sound offensive in my above comment. Hope you didn't take it wrong. I just thought maybe I missed a thread.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

There was no thread, this just kind of happened over the phone real quick.


----------



## GFX

yamaguy;466595 said:


> Hows that cheese hat taste today? Why has your god (Favre) forsaken you?


Hmmm.....12-3 or 6-9

Bears still suck.


----------



## Post Mowing

Grassbusters wheres your shop at?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Post Mowing;466879 said:


> Grassbusters wheres your shop at?


Naperville/aurora il....


----------



## Mark13

Post Mowing;466879 said:


> Grassbusters wheres your shop at?


To far from my house


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

let it snow let it snow ! thursday thru news year could be real good!


----------



## Mark13

ptllandscapeIL;467694 said:


> let it snow let it snow ! thursday thru news year could be real good!


I hope so, I want to make some $$$.


----------



## yamaguy

ptllandscapeIL;467694 said:


> let it snow let it snow ! thursday thru news year could be real good!


Where do you live? Because from what I see I'm gonna put the plow in mothballs. I actually need this weekend to do a farily major repair to the plow. I will be unvailing my Windycity Edition Boss Poly Vee early next week!


----------



## stroker79

yamaguy;467704 said:


> Where do you live? Because from what I see I'm gonna put the plow in mothballs. I actually need this weekend to do a farily major repair to the plow. I will be unvailing my Windycity Edition Boss Poly Vee early next week!


 you still havent fixed it??

what are you doing this wednesday? Ill be at valley sometime in the afternoon installing mikes strobe kit.


----------



## Dissociative

yeah..i just got a phone call and showed up...no planning....hope everyone had a good holiday...just returning from the bar myself..good band at dirty nellies in schaumurg tonight..


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;467718 said:


> yeah..i just got a phone call and showed up...no planning....hope everyone had a good holiday...just returning from the bar myself..good band at dirty nellies in schaumurg tonight..


i thought it was in palatine. did they make another one in schaumburg? i love the one in palatine.


----------



## ultimate plow

Lookout for friday. Gonna have to watch this one.


----------



## Mark13

ultimate plow;467922 said:


> Lookout for friday. Gonna have to watch this one.


I hope we get a good storm, I need something to do.


----------



## ultimate plow

I hope so too mark, Otherwise ill be at my crystal lake shop attempting to install my new federal signal LED quad flashers on my salt spreaders.:salute: My dodge is down right now which makes me want to go out and buy that ford psd


----------



## clncut

Looks like something big is possible around New Years Day...........


----------



## SnowMatt13

1-2 tonight
4-8 Friday
More Sunday/Monday.

Loosk like someone's Christmas wish come truepurplebou


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

well up to 1" tonight(wed) then friday is the big question everything else is sosos but friday looks big


----------



## 3311

Got to love these weekend storms that have been rolling through here !!!!!!!


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Triton Snow;468163 said:


> Got to love these weekend storms that have been rolling through here !!!!!!!


Thanks bunny slayer.......
Now I hope you get all the snow you ever wanted. What are you going to tell your grandkids when the Easter Bunny dosn't show up.........


----------



## Dissociative

YEAH...MY MISTAKE ...palatine....not schaumburg.... i was a little trashed typing that....


----------



## tls22

You guys are so lucky.....just look at the new weather model run for your area, get the plow ready! Nice 3-6 or 4-8 inches of wet snow! Good luck to every1, have fun! Send some to NJ:crying:


----------



## Donny O.

tls22;468422 said:


> You guys are so lucky.....just look at the new weather model run for your area, get the plow ready! Nice 3-6 or 4-8 inches of wet snow! Good luck to every1, have fun! Send some to NJ:crying:


wanna know what the bad part is going to be? the piles we have made from the first few snowfalls have been subjected to 40 degree temps, rained on....and a lot of rain, then imediatly followed by single digit temps and now they are ice bergs. much smaler than the original piles but still ice bergs. so when we push the new snow into the pile we better be careful cuz when the plow hits that berg it could be rough on equipment. hopefully the fresh snow between the berg and the plow will cusion it enough!! either way bring it on baby!!!


----------



## tls22

Donny O.;468462 said:


> wanna know what the bad part is going to be? the piles we have made from the first few snowfalls have been subjected to 40 degree temps, rained on....and a lot of rain, then imediatly followed by single digit temps and now they are ice bergs. much smaler than the original piles but still ice bergs. so when we push the new snow into the pile we better be careful cuz when the plow hits that berg it could be rough on equipment. hopefully the fresh snow between the berg and the plow will cusion it enough!! either way bring it on baby!!!


Yeah your def going to feel that!:bluebounc Oh well atleast you have that problem, the only problem i have is trying to avoid the rain drop!:crying:


----------



## Mark13

Donny O.;468462 said:


> wanna know what the bad part is going to be? the piles we have made from the first few snowfalls have been subjected to 40 degree temps, rained on....and a lot of rain, then imediatly followed by single digit temps and now they are ice bergs. much smaler than the original piles but still ice bergs. so when we push the new snow into the pile we better be careful cuz when the plow hits that berg it could be rough on equipment. hopefully the fresh snow between the berg and the plow will cusion it enough!! either way bring it on baby!!!


I have a few nice sized ice piles at my house. I can almost guarantee that I will slide into at least one of them.

If Northern IL/Southern Wi gets a good storm and someone needs help pm me.


----------



## stroker79

SnowMatt13;468059 said:


> Loosk like someone's Christmas wish come truepurplebou


that would be me! Yay!


----------



## Donny O.

stroker79;468646 said:


> that would be me! Yay!


if that is the case then there are many of us out here that appreciate you for sharing your gift with us!!


----------



## 3311

4evergreenlawns;454321 said:


> Has anyone seen my bunny??? Last I remember the weather was great and my bunny was just jumping for joy. What happen to all the green stuff???


It wasn't even a snow bunny !


----------



## Philbilly2

5:00 am news report : Channel 5 says 6 inches for Northern Illinois Friday :redbounce


----------



## mnormington

Philbilly2;468701 said:


> 5:00 am news report : Channel 5 says 6 inches for Northern Illinois Friday :redbounce


Whoohoo! Finally some action...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

bring it on baby................... get to try the new wideout.uuummmmmmmm cant log on as 1olddog2


----------



## Dissociative

ptllandscapeIL;468075 said:


> well up to 1" tonight(wed) then friday is the big question everything else is sosos but friday looks big


yeah...1" OF RAIN !!!!! if that, i don't think we even got that.... For the better anyway, i need to work on wifes car in driveway today.  If Arlington Heights Ford had done all 6 wires/plugs like i wanted instead of just one i would be free....AH Ford SUCKS!!! 1 plug and 1 wire...give me a break...cheap bastards...that was their fix when i bought it used and it was missing...lazy cheap jerks... lasted a whole 6 months before i have to redo their work..nice.. :realmad:


----------



## nevrnf

Bring on the snow. I want to break in my Christmas present.


----------



## tls22

Philbilly2;468701 said:


> 5:00 am news report : Channel 5 says 6 inches for Northern Illinois Friday :redbounce


Well atleast i will have BNC and every1 elses videos, to get my ha'ss off of! Being that we dont get snow in my crappy state!:realmad:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Im so excited


----------



## tls22

Grassbusters;468861 said:


> Im so excited


Have fun and be safe, the waiting is always the hardest part!:salute:


----------



## snowman79

Well NOAA has Northern Illinois in heavy snow from late morning tomorrow till late afternoon and should be out of here by sun down with snow showers left over. 5-8 inches in accumulation and coming down heavy at times with largely reduced visibilities...looks like its going to be a pretty good snow for us in northern illinois. Chicagoland area might only get about 2-3 inches....but thats still enough to make some money!!!!! Im jacked for this one guys...its been a while


----------



## Donny O.

I already told my boss i won't be into work on friday!!! gonna be playing in the snow instead!!


----------



## Philbilly2

I said I would come in, only if I could leave when I get called out.... they said... we will see.


----------



## Donny O.

Philbilly2;469426 said:


> I said I would come in, only if I could leave when I get called out.... they said... we will see.


i'm very fortunate when it comes to that. for one I live 2 hours away from my full time job...work moved and I didn't so they are a bit flexible with me...and second my boss is the coolest boss ever. they know when the weather is bad it's gonna be 3-4 hours each way for me which is even crazier than the normal 2 hours. so i keep some vacation days to use as snowdays. I work nights starting at 4:30pm and he leaves around 5......on days it snows i call him and say hey it's Donny and he says 'I expect your not comming in so I adjusted acordingly already and i will put you down for vacation time.' that simple. well ok usualy he says soemthing like 'what are you a little f-in pansy and cant drive in a little snow', but you get the idea. this time I told him today when I came in that I won't be here tomorrow. he replied with soemthing like 'ok then see ya next year lickweed!!'

anyway that is how i'm able to plow....on days when there needs to be plowing I just don't go to work and stay around to plow. also helps only working 4 10 hour days a week. speaking of which it's time to go do a little work right now.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

I HOPE WE GET THE 3-6" they say!!!!:redbounce:bluebounc:redbounce:bluebounc


----------



## streetsurfin'

I was hoping to post up an offer to help in the West/North West suburbs on this one but I blew out a brake line today. Maybe next one.


----------



## Mark13

I hope we get a good storm.

Northern, IL guys plan for a good one, my plow has once again decided not to work :crying:


----------



## clncut

Im hoping for at least 2" (trigger). 2" of heavy wet snow is plenty for me!!


----------



## Donny O.

Mark13;469563 said:


> I hope we get a good storm.
> 
> Northern, IL guys plan for a good one, my plow has once again decided not to work :crying:


then get off the computer and get out there working on it!! maybe the universe is trying to teach you soemthing.....how to overcome adversity maybe. trust me there is an abundance of that out there. :crying:


----------



## Mark13

Donny O.;469584 said:


> then get off the computer and get out there working on it!! maybe the universe is trying to teach you soemthing.....how to overcome adversity maybe. trust me there is an abundance of that out there. :crying:


Dad and I just spend 2 hrs working on it and before we burned the truck up we stopped for the night. The only thing we didn't check is the body ground for the battery and thats the first thing I will check in the morning. The plow worked perfect when I unhooked it from the truck about a week ago and now it won't lift/angle and the plow lights will not switch from the truck to the plow even with our custom switching setup.

And the truck and plow are supposed to be in Island Lake all day tomarrow for the insurance company to look at to give an estimate for the damage.


----------



## scottL

Mark13 .. Dude. You haven't gotten the insurance folks to look at your truck yet???? That's nuts and I would be all over them like stink on s---. Seriously, you may even want to consider a jeep, newer plow and sub for someone who has town homes, drives, parking lots in which they need a maneuverable vehicle. Everything you have written on your truck indicates it needs to be recycled. 

Besides you have an ATV so, at least get that out and sub for someone who has sidewalks. If it's cash ask the folks to countersign, get a part time job after school in addition to the plowing. Heck my weekly paper boy collects 1k a month for a day a week delivery.


----------



## Mark13

scottL;469715 said:


> Mark13 .. Dude. You haven't gotten the insurance folks to look at your truck yet???? That's nuts and I would be all over them like stink on s---. Seriously, you may even want to consider a jeep, newer plow and sub for someone who has town homes, drives, parking lots in which they need a maneuverable vehicle. Everything you have written on your truck indicates it needs to be recycled.
> 
> Besides you have an ATV so, at least get that out and sub for someone who has sidewalks. If it's cash ask the folks to countersign, get a part time job after school in addition to the plowing. Heck my weekly paper boy collects 1k a month for a day a week delivery.


We think this latest problem is poor grounding to something. It(plow) worked perfect a week ago and now it won't work at all. The truck is in fine mechanical shape. We had to fight to get thier insurance to pay so that is what took so long.


----------



## Donny O.

it is snowing now and we probalby have more than an inch already so i'm heading out. gonna take my dad out for breakfast and by the time we are done some lots will be ready to be plowed!!


----------



## clncut

I see they added our area to the advisory. Maybe there will be enough to plow??


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

This snow sucks! I hate it. I say we must not have an inch yet


----------



## clncut

Grassbusters;469865 said:


> This snow sucks! I hate it. I say we must not have an inch yet


It is quite early yet. Forecasters state the moderate to heavy snow should fall later today. Well see........


----------



## scottL

Grassbusters;469865 said:


> This snow sucks! I hate it. I say we must not have an inch yet


No Doubt.
Looking at the radar there's about 4 hours left. It's gone from a sweet fall to this mist/fog/rain like stuff which simply never adds up. On the drives and walk ways we had a tad over an inch but it's wet and settles fast.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Storm is moving too fast for us to get the 5-8 the were talking about yesterday......


----------



## ultimate plow

we got 2 inchs right now and its snowing hard. Ill be heading out in about halfhour to do drive lanes.


----------



## clncut

Squeezed maybe an inch out of this snowfall. Raining since about 1230 or so....:crying:

Guess I wait for the next one.


----------



## snowman79

Marengo has about 3-5 inches of snow...dont have an exact measurement as of right now. But looks close to what i stated. Looking to go out in about 2 hours or so when this thing has winded down. When are we going to get one of those big Cold Snows...i hate wet stuff


----------



## Mark13

snowman79;469985 said:


> Marengo has about 3-5 inches of snow...dont have an exact measurement as of right now. But looks close to what i stated. Looking to go out in about 2 hours or so when this thing has winded down. When are we going to get one of those big Cold Snows...i hate wet stuff


Are you in Marengo?


----------



## tls22

mark you push any of the white stuff......or was it a bust?


----------



## Mark13

tls22;470462 said:


> mark you push any of the white stuff......or was it a bust?


Ya, I got to push 2 drives. I wish I could have subbed for somone to give me something to do. My truck was at the body shop getting the damaged apraised until about noon then the plow lights would not work when we picked the truck up (they worked on the way over) so we got it home and messed with that for about 4 hrs and tried new relays and stuff before we realized that while it was at the body shop someone had changed 2 wires around on the relays. Once we got those back on the right spots I had plow lights and was off to the races. Plowed for a while with my poly edge and decided to try out my steel edge which scrapes much better.


----------



## tls22

Nice mark...glad everything work out for you! How much snow did you get? Atleast u made the moneypayup


----------



## Mark13

tls22;470503 said:


> Nice mark...glad everything work out for you! How much snow did you get? Atleast u made the moneypayup


We got about 4-5" and I didn't make any money. The drives were my house and grandmas.


----------



## snowman79

Mark yeah im in marengo..thats where i live. And sorry to hear about all the troubles you are having with your truck and that you didn't make any money this storm.


----------



## Mark13

snowman79;470533 said:


> Mark yeah im in marengo..thats where i live.


I'm just west of Woodstock.


----------



## Donny O.

I know we got at least 6" here and maybe more. this stuff was slippery too.....either that or magicaly my truck lost a lot of traction since the last snow. I had a little fun plowing today though and have a few more to do still tomorrow during the day. even pulled a few cars out of the ditch. one girl as i was backing up to hook up the tow strap the guy she called to come help her pulled up. after I pulled her out I had to then pull him out....he had to front driveshaft in his 4x4....DOH!!


----------



## stroker79

got around 2 inches here (schaumburg). got 11 hours in


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I went out about eleven am, just got in now almost five am. Full plow, full salt payup pretty low key, took a few short breaks


----------



## Philbilly2

They told me to go plow snow... so I put my snow plow on. I wish they would have told me I would be plowing water... I would have put my squeejee on!

Spent from 5:00pm friday to 5:30am Saturday plowing snow that didn't have be plowed... what's that, I get payed to push snow.... sorry...never mind.
payup


----------



## ultimate plow

Full plow/salt runs complete. Had 4-5inches. I hear a storm arriving monday?payup


----------



## stroker79

monday will be a bust. i bet we dont see snow for 2 weeks:crying:


----------



## dlcs

Got 8" here in Sterling. Made lotsa money. payup


----------



## dfdsuperduty

we got just a trace in nw indiana


----------



## Mark13

Grassbusters;470571 said:


> I went out about eleven am, just got in now almost five am. Full plow, full salt payup pretty low key, took a few short breaks


Where is the videos??


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

my own count totals
Park ridge-if even 1"
Addison 1.8"
Elmhurst 1.5"
Elk grove 1.2"
hoffman estates3.4'
I think it was so wet it came down adn compressed and made it look liek alto lest but i will say this
broke 10 shovels,2 snowblowers and the boys back are"broken" gota love chicago
ps went out at 1230 firday got home 230 am saturday a nice 14 hour run


----------



## scottL

stroker79;470721 said:


> monday will be a bust. i bet we dont see snow for 2 weeks


Ok Downer :crying: .... Time for some xanax for you..... 

Right now the model maps are showing Monday 1: pm - 6: pm storm developing over our area picking up a little lake moisture from a trace to 1.5". Flurries on Tuesday. Bigger system developing off the coast for next weekend ( way to earlier to know )


----------



## stroker79

Scott thats just my opinion. Isnt that what we are all here to share?


----------



## snowman79

well some light snow tomorrow but NOAA has saturday being all rain with a high of 40...., thats not what i want to hear.


----------



## Dissociative

between both of my bosses i got 15 hours in....just did my totals for the season and with 1 truck and myself driving i have already made 5800 this season.(all in December!!!!)..paid for the new plow and some already...whooo-hooo...hope to make 12-15 this year....thats my goal...

haven't gotten to use my new toro yet though....came home and house was already done...:-(


i ended up all the way in johnsburg plowing...where ever the hell that is...way up there...


----------



## Dissociative

ptllandscapeIL;471508 said:


> my own count totals
> 
> hoffman estates3.4'


wow HE must have been in a super cell!!!!


----------



## yamaguy

IT's snowing by me right now!!!


----------



## NoFearDeere

This last storm we got 5"......and it's snowing right now!!!!payuppayup


----------



## Mark13

yamaguy;472060 said:


> IT's snowing by me right now!!!


It was snowing here in woodstock about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Holy cow, Where did this snow come from..The flakes are like cotton balls coming down right now.


----------



## Dissociative

your all crazy!!!! not a flake in my yard....except the neighbor


----------



## Dissociative

whoo-hooo 100 posts


----------



## NoFearDeere

Dissociative;472123 said:


> your all crazy!!!! not a flake in my yard....except the neighbor


Sucks to be you! We are getting ready to go out and salt!


----------



## yamaguy

Dissociative;472124 said:


> whoo-hooo 100 posts


It's about time Does Valley keep you that busy!?


----------



## stroker79

yamaguy;472133 said:


> It's about time Does Valley keep you that busy!?


i disagree with your cross forum quote. dork, lol


----------



## 02DURAMAX

who went out salting?


----------



## 02DURAMAX

well i just looked at the weather and 1" of snow today and 1-2" of snow expected tonight:redbounce:bluebouncpayuppayup...Can't wait....will sure be working on that 2008 morning!!


----------



## Dissociative

i hope to be working as well.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

stroker79;472592 said:


> i disagree with your cross forum quote. dork, lol


You called him a DORK...HA HA,


----------



## madmaxxxx

Looks like snow this afternoon! Maybe I'll get a plow tonight. WGN says 2-4 in my area.


----------



## Dissociative

where's that?.. less than 1" here


----------



## madmaxxxx

I'm south of Rt 80. West of Rt 55.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Its snowing here!!!!!!!!!:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce:yow!:


----------



## 02DURAMAX

they say 1-2" here


----------



## clncut

4-6 here. Funny thing was last night (Jim Ramsey) stated we could only be getting up to an inch and a half................OVER THE NEXT 3 DAYS. Funny how things change over night!!

John


----------



## snowman79

anyone know what the conditions in arlington heights and palatine/hanover park look like....is it sticking to the lots/sidewalks?


----------



## streetsurfin'

Yes, started flaking at 2:30 or so and now sticking to side streets and sidewalks. Lot's starting to get slushy and now @ 32 degrees at my home.


----------



## tls22

Wow wow...you guys get the snow! I have a total of 3 inches so far this winter..... It has come in 3 diffrent storms!:: Oh well, the only thing left to do tonight is
Have a happy new year, be safe out there! Watch out for the drunk drivers!


----------



## 02DURAMAX

tls22;473105 said:


> Wow wow...you guys get the snow!I have a total of 3 inches so far this winter..... It has come in 3 diffrent storms!:: Oh well, the only thing left to do tonight is
> Have a happy new year, be safe out there! Watch out for the drunk drivers!


heres some.....


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Well this sure was a December to remember payup


----------



## santelikk

clncut, or anybody else

if you need a hand let me know. I'm not plowing the schools tonight.

Kevin
219-794-4896


----------



## ultimate plow

wow, got like 5 inches. They were only sayin an inch toopayup


----------



## Post Mowing

Mount up boys just got in from the first push of the night. time to sleep and do it again in 4 hours


----------



## NoFearDeere

Boy did they call this storm wrong. They said flurries on Sunday 12/30 and we had an inch. Last nite they said a dusting or "little or no snow accumulation." Yeah, whatever. We have 2 inches on the ground. Oh well, payuppayuppayup


----------



## streetsurfin'

It was strange. Poked my head out a few times and I never saw much coming down but yet it was sure adding up.


----------



## stroker79

that was a great storm! looks like i called the storms bluff. i measured a tad over 6"s in palatine!

just got in and now im going to BED! while dreaming of whats to come nextpayup!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Yep, they were a bit off....they were calling for up to an inch at the border and we had that by 6 p.m......no official measurement but has to be close to 4.


----------



## Mark13

I was out for 6.5hrs today. Woodstock got about 3" and Lake in the Hills was about 5".


----------



## clncut

Good storm payup / bad storm :angry:

Not offical but it looks like we recieved just over 6 inches or so. Just woke up after finishing up around 1130 am. Started at just past 9 pm the New Years Eve. Ill be heading out for some clean ups tonight as it has been snowing lightly for most of the day.

While the money was good again it came with a price. 4am sitting in my garage repairing my subs broken hydo hose and refilling resevoir (sp?). Down time.... half hour max. The kick in the nuts was me being in a rush and catching a curb with my plow angled causing a violent trip. Needless to say after that, the plow now does not sit level on the ground. So now its taking just a tad longer to clean off surfaces due to the uneveness of the cutting edge. I think I bent the A-frame on the blizzard. Called the local Blizzard dealer when I got home, he has one in stock and the plow will be making a visit to him tomorrow. Maybe this is a sign for me to get the 810 I want.........

Sorry to ramble, its time for some chili and its off we go again!!!



> clncut, or anybody else
> 
> if you need a hand let me know. I'm not plowing the schools tonight.
> 
> Kevin
> 219-794-4896


Thanks for the offer. I have your number for future use.


----------



## Dissociative

had 6 plus all over ever lot i did....
boss1---10pm monday to 6am tuesday...new years in a snow bank...lol
boss 2---6am tuesday to 6pm tuesday
was going to go to sleep because i have to salt boss 2's lots at 5am wed-?? and finish clean them .

BUT>>> got the call to "clean sweep" all lots from boss 1 starting at 9 TONIGHT!!! 

CAN I DO 2 NIHGTS IN A ROW?!?!?! you better beleive i can.....tommorrow morning will be a little rough....afternoon will be murder if it goes that long.....

DANM.....i am tired....december totals went up.....lots...on the last day...hehehe..insane in the membrane.....


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;474314 said:


> had 6 plus all over ever lot i did....
> boss1---10pm monday to 6am tuesday...new years in a snow bank...lol
> boss 2---6am tuesday to 6pm tuesday
> was going to go to sleep because i have to salt boss 2's lots at 5am wed-?? and finish clean them .
> 
> BUT>>> got the call to "clean sweep" all lots from boss 1 starting at 9 TONIGHT!!!
> 
> CAN I DO 2 NIHGTS IN A ROW?!?!?! you better beleive i can.....tommorrow morning will be a little rough....afternoon will be murder if it goes that long.....
> 
> DANM.....i am tired....december totals went up.....lots...on the last day...hehehe..insane in the membrane.....


yep got my 9pm call too. gotta love the sound of sweet mikeys voice waking you up! LOL, J/K. I feel lucky that I got to sleep 4 hours, you must be exshausted! Hang in there, it shouldnt be too long a night.


----------



## yamaguy

Yep, 9PM too. I figured Mike would have us out at 4am like usual so that it's nice and clean for opening! I WEnt out last night at 11:30pm got home about 9am and slept till to 2pm, then went out to do my resi's. Gonna grab a quick bite and then head out!payuppayuppayup


----------



## Dissociative

i'm out...hit me up....


----------



## ultimate plow

Started plowing yesterday 330pm and finished at 3am. Got some sleep then went back out at 10am this morning. Just got home again from clean ups and a heavy does of salting.


----------



## Mark13

I'm going out again around 4am to check for drifting (so far lots of it) and do some sidewalks and salting.


----------



## stroker79

Im done and going to bed! YAY!!! payup

Geroge, i was already gone and didnt see your post until now.


----------



## Dissociative

Sure..........currently 1 degree outside...my shovelers were freezing tonight


----------



## REAPER

stroker79;470721 said:


> monday will be a bust. i bet we dont see snow for 2 weeks:crying:


Can you predict a few more for us?

Have not added up hours yet but after pre-treating with salt and plowing all I can say is ouch and good night.


----------



## stroker79

haha, see how well that worked!

I bet we get rain for nearly all of january and feb.

december has been too good to be true!

great, and you know that was post # 666 for you too!


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;474745 said:


> Sure..........currently 1 degree outside...my shovelers were freezing tonight


thankfully shoveling isnt in my job description either. jeans and a t shirt. remote start the truck 20 mins before leaving and dont get out until its over (unless you getting sheets signed haha).


----------



## Mark13

I got in 9 hrs in this storm. payup
Got to plow a few banks and part of a large apartment/condo complex.


----------



## Philbilly2

Plowed 12.5 hours on Friday afternoon to Saturday morning

Plowed 10 hours on Monday nite into Tuesday morning
Slept tuesday night from 7:30pm to 9:30pm 
Got back on the clock at 10:00pm Tuesday night and plowed through today (15 more hours).


All I can say is I am going to bed!


----------



## Dissociative

boss1---10pm monday to 6am tuesday...new years in a snow bank...lol
boss 2---6am tuesday to 6pm tuesday...
3 hours of great sleep...NOT... i have 2 kids....
boss 1--- 9pm tuesday to 4am wednsday clean and salt..
boss 2--- 4am wednsday to 4pm today...clean and salt...and a raise...and a free 1/2 hour...good day. 


39 hours....beat you phil....lol...you think like me...work till your dead....


----------



## Donny O.

Dissociative;475265 said:


> 39 hours....beat you phil....lol...you think like me...work till your dead....


I always say there is plenty of time to sleep when I'm dead!!


----------



## Dissociative

i say.." i'll be mellow when i'm dead"


----------



## dfdsuperduty

8" In NW Indiana last night storm out for 19 hrspayuppayuppayup


----------



## stroker79

I must work too fast! i only got 18 hours


----------



## clncut

Dec. 31 into Jan 01 -- 14hrs 
Jan 01 into Jan 02 -- 8 hrs
Total hours of sleep 4 hrs

Filling out the invoices and watching my pockets get fatter.....payuppayup

PRICELESS


----------



## REAPER

stroker79;474758 said:


> I bet we get rain for nearly all of january and feb.
> you know that was post # 666 for you too!


Ever wonder what post gets deleted?

Thanks for the prediction. I will be sure to buy a case of grease for the salter.

31.5 hours since 12-31-07 to early this morning on last clean up. payup


----------



## scottL

Hey Guys,

Anyone from the Chicago group want to take a swipe at this??????

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=55283


----------



## Philbilly2

Dissociative;475265 said:


> boss1---10pm monday to 6am tuesday...new years in a snow bank...lol
> boss 2---6am tuesday to 6pm tuesday...
> 3 hours of great sleep...NOT... i have 2 kids....
> boss 1--- 9pm tuesday to 4am wednsday clean and salt..
> boss 2--- 4am wednsday to 4pm today...clean and salt...and a raise...and a free 1/2 hour...good day.
> 
> 39 hours....beat you phil....lol...you think like me...work till your dead....


Dang, I though I had that one.... I got you on actual pushing hours! I had all 37.5 hours of pushing snow .... I no salt.... no my yab


----------



## Dissociative

i think you got more snow too.....i had 4-6 all over


----------



## Mark13

Dissociative;475265 said:


> 39 hours.


Dang, I need to find another guy to do sub work for. And maybe should look into a spreader. You got 30 more hours than I did.


----------



## Dissociative

spreader does help, but i do "full service" on a few lots.....toro the walks...plow the lot...salt the walk and lot...for that service i get 100/hr...works out great...sometimes i get that pay for shoveling..lol...

my situation is great, but i got really lucky i think with my bosses....as robert cray says

"I'm just lucky that way"


----------



## 02DURAMAX

I got 29hours in from the 31st to 1-02-08..payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## Dissociative

man...good to hear everyone made some good money... lets hope for some Jan snow....


----------



## NoFearDeere

I think we might get our little break for a couple weeks now.....


----------



## Donny O.

POPO4995;477677 said:


> I think we might get our little break for a couple weeks now.....


that will give me time to change the lock-out I broke on my truck today!!


----------



## stroker79

yeah I wont argue with the break! let the money catch up with the work!

Actually this warmup will be nice because i need to do an oil change and some other small maintance tasks on the truck.


----------



## Donny O.

stroker79;478055 said:


> yeah I wont argue with the break! let the money catch up with the work!
> 
> Actually this warmup will be nice because i need to do an oil change and some other small maintance tasks on the truck.


looks like next chance is next saturday right now. one place said chance for tuesday and wednesday but it will be to warm for that!! my truck will be fixed by then and the money should be catching up. i'm problaby 75% paid already and just sent out decembers bills to the ones that don't pay on the spot.


----------



## scottL

forget that.... A break ?#@! You have all spring/summer/fall to be away from the snow


----------



## AlwaysGreener

stroker79;478055 said:


> yeah I wont argue with the break! let the money catch up with the work!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> sounds like a plan... Lots of money out there lets start seeing it..payup


----------



## Mark13

Not bad, January 6th and its 58 degrees here in woodstock. Barelly any snow in sight, only the big piles are left. Sweatshirt and Tshirt weather today.


----------



## 84deisel

guess I am lazy because I got all my work done in 15 hours then drove down to memphis to see my daughter so I missed having to do cleanup.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Cook-out at my shop tomorrow late afternoon/tomorrow evening . .. . . . . Everyone is invited. I figure we should take advantage of the warm weather  We can cook inside, play bags, or whatever if it decides to rain all day. Call me at 630-201-6137 or Bryan 630-768-8427. You will probably have better luck with Bryan, I'm not good with my phone. 

Hope to see you all there . . . . . . . .


----------



## Mark13

BNC I sent you a pm.

Btw, nice avatar  (It reminds me of Erics comment about the movie)


----------



## Dissociative

DAMN!!!!!! was putting in a remote start all day yesterday and didn't check the thread....you gotta call some guys next time...i would have came...

any fun??



edit.....is it today?? Monday???...you gonna have any rope there?? can always use rope ya know...


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

IT IS TODAY Monday!!


----------



## Dissociative

well, as long as there is rope i may show up


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'll Bring the rope. But we might need to get a new cart.


----------



## Dissociative

am i the only one thinking of cart surfing behind a truck with a shopping cart??


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Dissociative;480723 said:


> am i the only one thinking of cart surfing behind a truck with a shopping cart??


I still have scars on my legs from that  . . .. . . . . . . We should all be there about 5 if anyone wants to stop by, I just spent the better part of the day cleaning so we can move everything indoors. Now we can just open up all the big doors and it can rain all it wants


----------



## ta3834bbl

Hey, thanks for the open invite, but I couldn't show . Had practice with my youngest from 5:30 to 7:30. Sounds like a good time. Hope you all had fun with no medical attention needed from surfing! (I can only imagine what some of us would do on a 60 degree January day)


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I think I speak for everyone there that was one ridicules night


----------



## scottL

nobody showed did they :crying:


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

A couple from the site around here, But they are usually hanging around with us anyways...


----------



## scottL

Just ribbing with ya'.


----------



## Mark13

If the get together was last week I would have been able to come, school started yesterday so all the fun late nights are over for a while


----------



## Dissociative

freaking alarm brain was bad....spent all day chasing tail figuring that out...freaking alarms....all good now though...

whens the next one?...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

as long as the crazy chick does not show up we might have another


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

R&R Yard Design;482333 said:


> as long as the crazy chick does not show up we might have another


she called to today to see if I wanted to go to the ranch, I told her I could not cause I still have ice on my eye from when she punched me.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

And Bryan you owe me a chair


----------



## streetsurfin'

*Sounds like a blast.*

I saw your invite by late afternoon but I had already told my wife I would make dinner. You guys sound like a great bunch of .....crazy goofballs, haha. We'll meet up someday. I probably would have enjoyed some puddle skiing behind a truck.....where did I get that from...did you guys do that in the past? IIRC it was the Simo brothers (Life's A Beach, No Fear, racing) did that back in the 80's outside a bar one night after work, and I've always wanted to try it. Now there's a good party activity for you all.


----------



## Philbilly2

Grassbuster, where is your shop at, by the Ranch are talking the "Cadillac Ranch"? You guys up by what is that Rt. 20 or 120 or somthing up there?


----------



## 3311

Looks like a chance for some snow Thursday into Friday. Hopefully Todd got in some ice fishing and Grazianno got to spread some mulch so we can get on with winter again !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dissociative

missed a lot of fun i see


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Philbilly2;482486 said:


> Grassbuster, where is your shop at, by the Ranch are talking the "Cadillac Ranch"? You guys up by what is that Rt. 20 or 120 or somthing up there?


My shop is in "Naperville", IL but its more in the area of Aurora. We are located in the Wheatland industrial park of Normatown and 83rd street. By the way I was talking about the Cadillac Ranch


----------



## Dissociative

ohh man...lots of partial memories from there...i was told i had fun...


----------



## 3311

Looks like 1-4 is probable for us on Thurs into Fri


----------



## Donny O.

Triton Snow;482842 said:


> Looks like 1-4 is probable for us on Thurs into Fri


lets hope it is closer to the 4"


----------



## Mark13

Boys........
























ITS SNOWING!!!! :bluebounc


----------



## REAPER

Just got done loading salt.

It ain't sticking yet.

Will be before long I hope. :bluebounc


----------



## Dissociative

arrrg...i should go load some salt....i dunno...i am lazy..


----------



## stroker79

dont think it will really amount to anything do you?

maybe a salting event but even then i dont know. Looking at the radar, it looks like its almost over already.


----------



## REAPER

Wait till after midnight.


----------



## snowman79

Just got home now at 10:30...snowing pretty good, not sticking to roadways yet, just wet, mostly on cars and grass/decks. This might not even be a salting event whereas its just wet....maybe some salt but not a whole lot..


----------



## streetsurfin'

would somebody get that fly.


----------



## Mark13

streetsurfin';483931 said:


> would somebody get that fly.


Earlier I thought it was on my screen and was trying to figure out why I couldn't squish it.


----------



## ta3834bbl

Pure rain down in the southlands. I don't think we'll see anything down this far south.


----------



## Philbilly2

Grassbusters;482610 said:


> My shop is in "Naperville", IL but its more in the area of Aurora. We are located in the Wheatland industrial park of Normatown and 83rd street. By the way I was talking about the Cadillac Ranch


NFS - The one of the shops that I use to work for like 6 years had a shop back there. We were in the 3 matching white buildings right accross from Brickman. Dang it is a small world.


----------



## REAPER

Well it never got below 34 over night here.

I drove to Highland Park just to make sure lakeside was not getting something we were not.

It was still 37 there.

Bust of a night.

Made for a nice drive anyway with no traffic.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Philbilly2;484025 said:


> NFS - The one of the shops that I use to work for like 6 years had a shop back there. We were in the 3 matching white buildings right across from Brickman. Dang it is a small world.


ha ha ha I had my first shop in the those white buildings, across from brickman. I was in the last building up against the fence (furthest south) I was, or is owned by "heart land investors"


----------



## Dissociative

yeah....i was watching power doppler and could see the rain line bouncing north of us till about 10-11 then it's all gone....

nada....this is what...3 rain events?!?!?!


----------



## NoFearDeere

We got roughly 2 inches out of this storm. payup


----------



## Dissociative

:realmad: :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## Philbilly2

Grassbusters;484143 said:


> ha ha ha I had my first shop in the those white buildings, across from brickman. I was in the last building up against the fence (furthest south) I was, or is owned by "heart land investors"


Yep we were in the middle building on the north side of the building 3 units from the very end. Yep it was Heartland Investors.... I remeber the phone calls from Donna for leaving trucks parked outside overnite!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Philbilly2;484191 said:


> Yep we were in the middle building on the north side of the building 3 units from the very end. Yep it was Heartland Investors.... I remeber the phone calls from Donna for leaving trucks parked outside overnite!


Did you ever see Donna !?!?! She was SO HOT !!! holy crap!  I would stop in there all the time just to ask stupid questions  I once got my truck towed across the street to rays and had to pay 125 to get it back for "overnight parking".


----------



## RangerPlowed

POPO4995;484168 said:


> We got roughly 2 inches out of this storm. payup


Where abouts are you? We were untouched. All rain.


----------



## Philbilly2

Grassbusters;484214 said:


> Did you ever see Donna !?!?! She was SO HOT !!! holy crap!  I would stop in there all the time just to ask stupid questions  I once got my truck towed across the street to rays and had to pay 125 to get it back for "overnight parking".


Oh yeah, that was the best part... delivering the rent checks to Donna!!!!!

That sucks, the overnite parking thing, we never got towed just yelled at and we tryed our best to comply.


----------



## stroker79

frustrating

Not that i get my hopes up when snow enters in on the 15 day forcast but it keeps getting pushed back farther and farther. one day it says snow on the 13th then the 17th and now we are looking at the 20-21st. arg. January sure is being a moody month so far, hopefully the cold gets here quick to turn this rain into snow.


----------



## clncut

All right guys, I was checking the weather sites to see if any snow is in the forecast and was shocked to see Accuweather is calling for 3-6" tommorrow with 3-6 more tomorrow night. No one else that Ive seen is calling for this so it must be accuweathers inaccuracy at its best! 

Anyone else hear anything?


John


----------



## Mark13

Plan for a good snow storm sometime this week. Truck is down again. My intake gasket decided to give out and let all my coolant out of my motor.


----------



## Dissociative

Mark13;487113 said:


> My intake gasket decided to give out and let all my coolant out of my motor.


chevy...like a rock....


----------



## stroker79

Mark13;487113 said:


> Plan for a good snow storm sometime this week. Truck is down again. My intake gasket decided to give out and let all my coolant out of my motor.


Mark, your a good guy to take one for the team for us!!

LET IT FREAKING SNOW!!!

(On a side note, sorry to hear about your troubles, I hope it gets fixed as soon as there is about 2 inches on the ground)


----------



## Mark13

So I have a bent plow, a smashed in door that leakes, a mirror that does me no good (points at the ground), oil cooler lines that leak, an alternator that needs to be warrantied because it makes funny noises, an a/c clutch that is messed up, and now a motor that will not keep coolant in it.
To do an intake on the chevy 350 I have heard about 8hrs if your not in a big hurry. Hopefully by monday of next week it will be back on the road and be reliable for more than a few weeks.

This truck is starting to drive me nuts 
About once a month it seems to flush the coolant out for various reasons. I think I have gone through 12+ gallons of coolant within the last year. (2 radiators also)


----------



## scottL

Dissociative;487118 said:


> chevy...like a rock....


don't be going there.


----------



## stroker79

Mark13;487130 said:


> So I have a bent plow, a smashed in door that leakes, a mirror that does me no good (points at the ground), oil cooler lines that leak, an alternator that needs to be warrantied because it makes funny noises, an a/c clutch that is messed up, and now a motor that will not keep coolant in it.
> To do an intake on the chevy 350 I have heard about 8hrs if your not in a big hurry. Hopefully by monday of next week it will be back on the road and be reliable for more than a few weeks.
> 
> This truck is starting to drive me nuts
> About once a month it seems to flush the coolant out for various reasons. I think I have gone through 12+ gallons of coolant within the last year. (2 radiators also)


Yeah Mark you have had your fair share!

Dont worry, it happens to all of us. This summer I was towing a 6 ton load at 50mph and when suddenly the light turned red in front of me. no problem right? hit the brakes and it shot the pads right off the rotors and left me with surge brakes on the trailer. lukily they somewhat activated and slowed mr to a stop but I went clear throught the red light without hitting anyone. I also had my trans blow in a customers driveway this summer and a few other small things. Its just the name of the game. some years are good, and some bad. hang in there!wesport


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;487166 said:


> Yeah Mark you have had your fair share!
> 
> Dont worry, it happens to all of us. Its just the name of the game. some years are good, and some bad. hang in there!wesport


I think this season could be called bad so far.


----------



## nevrnf

That intake is a 3 hour job. It is one of the easiest to do. Have you replaced the heater hose nipple yet? They seem to break every time you try and remove the hose from it.


----------



## Mark13

nevrnf;487433 said:


> That intake is a 3 hour job. It is one of the easiest to do. Have you replaced the heater hose nipple yet? They seem to break every time you try and remove the hose from it.


I have not replaced the heater hose part yet. 
A friend of mine did the intake gasket on his truck and it took him 10hrs but he did some other stuff along with it. We figure 6-8hrs since we can't seem to do much work before we all stop to talk or get sidetracked.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark, doesn't it suck when you try to make a dollar, but in the process loose two.

I know where you are at right now and don't worry bud, as your equipment and experence grow, it does get a little bit easier. One thing I have to give you some respect on, is it seems like you try to do everything on your own. Being young and broke is a great combo, that is when you learn the most.

Good luck man!

If there is anything you need a hand with, we are only about 1 hour south of you.

-Phil-


----------



## ultimate plow

Did anybody else salt last night. I did some lastnight and earlier around 4. Looks like we will have some work for this weekend. xysport


----------



## SnowMatt13

Full salt last night


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Salted the [email protected] out of everything, if we do get some tomm. then i can take an easy for awhile Pray for some snow boys it looks very good for the weekend. But just make sure you fuel everything up on thursday and put some heat in the tanks, its going to dran cold out there


----------



## dlcs

What weekend you guys talking about? This coming weekend is just cold and sunny.
Tonight: Partly cloudy, with a low around 18. Southwest wind between 5 and 10 mph.




Wednesday: Partly sunny, with a high near 37. Breezy, with a south wind between 15 and 20 mph. 

Wednesday Night: A 40 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 28. South wind between 10 and 15 mph. 

Thursday: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 30. Breezy, with a south wind between 15 and 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%.

Thursday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 14. Windy, with a west wind between 25 and 30 mph. 

Friday: A 30 percent chance of snow after noon. Mostly cloudy and breezy, with a high near 24.

Friday Night: Scattered flurries. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 3. 

Saturday: Partly sunny and cold, with a high near 5. 

Saturday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around -1. 

Sunday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 12. 

Sunday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 6. 

M.L.King Day: Partly sunny, with a high near 18. 

Monday Night: A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 14. 

Tuesday: Partly sunny, with a high near 22.


----------



## REAPER

ultimate plow;487630 said:


> Did anybody else salt last night. I did some lastnight and earlier around 4. Looks like we will have some work for this weekend. xysport


Full salt.

Was nice to see the piles almost gone.


----------



## RedBeaverEater

what we thinkn bout tonite?


----------



## ultimate plow

dlcs;487977 said:


> What weekend you guys talking about? This coming weekend is just cold and sunny.


1-2 thursday with more fri night. Perfect!


----------



## 02DURAMAX

REAPER;488314 said:


> Full salt.
> 
> Was nice to see the piles almost gone.


same here went out salting..:redbounce


----------



## 02DURAMAX

ultimate plow;489573 said:


> 1-2 thursday with more fri night. Perfect!


where did it say 1-2"?...The Wheather channel only says less than 1"..:crying::crying:


----------



## ultimate plow

I hate the weather channel. CLTV focuses on chicago weather and they been saying 1-2


----------



## REAPER

02DURAMAX;489590 said:


> same here went out salting..:redbounce


Just got back from another go round.
Been a happy camper since I got this salter a few years ago an wonder why it took me so long to get one.

Starting to notice a few new salters on back of trucks to.

More so then in the past.
Am sure the ice storms in December had something to do with that.


----------



## Dissociative

So i get my salt call at like 4pm this afternoon. Pick up 2450 and head out...gives me a route and says after i finish to lay low for a while and start again at 4am. well, i finished at 11:20 now what the hell am i gonna do till 3:15 when i got to leave?...i may charge him "stand down" time and say i slept in lot...i had to come home to load 2500 more but damn....this is annoying..it's gonna be colder at 4 then it is now...15 now...

is that chevy working yet Mark?...


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Storm Monday ? ? ?


----------



## Philbilly2

Grassbusters;490824 said:


> Storm Monday ? ? ?


Andy on the 4:30 Channel 5 news says he will not say how much for monday, but his exact words were, "This is going to be a snow fall we will have to shovel, it might have to be plowed, several inches is not out of the question... so were gunna get the ol' one two punch." xysport

Mark, you better get your @$$ in gear man!!!!!


----------



## stroker79

Philbilly2;490849 said:


> Andy on the 4:30 Channel 5 news says he will not say how much for monday, but his exact words were, "This is going to be a snow fall we will have to shovel, it might have to be plowed, several inches is not out of the question... so were gunna get the ol' one two punch." xysport
> 
> Mark, you better get your @$$ in gear man!!!!!


well i hope so. i dont make money unless im plowin. thinking about getting my CDL so i can atleast salt when there isnt enough to plow.


----------



## yamaguy

Boy if Doug didn't stay up all night on plowsite then sleep all day, he would have some more work!


----------



## mnormington

stroker79;490853 said:


> well i hope so. i dont make money unless im plowin. thinking about getting my CDL so i can atleast salt when there isnt enough to plow.


Shoot, get your CDL anyway. It comes in handy. Like a golden ticket.


----------



## stroker79

yamaguy;490923 said:


> Boy if Doug didn't stay up all night on plowsite then sleep all day, he would have some more work!


And playing trukz



mnormington;491006 said:


> Shoot, get your CDL anyway. It comes in handy. Like a golden ticket.


Yeah, i need to get it anyway. like you said, its a golden ticket. ill probably only get my class B but well see once i get into it.


----------



## Dissociative

well, ran 2450..then ran 2450 again...then picked up 2450 and put away 1,700 in "safe spot" left 15 bags in truck for ballast..

new karrier 80 vibe is T I T S !!!!! you hardly feel it unless it's empty...and works great...ran around with 500 in the hopper and only had to turn spinner by hand 2-3 times to loosen up..no biggie...was pretty happy with spreader this run....but it was very DRY..that helps...a lot..

11 hours out of an ice storm....good deal...

monday shoudl be good....


----------



## AlwaysGreener

Full salt yesterday, then again today...payup


----------



## 1olddogtwo

abc7 is saying 3-6


----------



## 1olddogtwo

www.johndee.com for monday


----------



## Mark13

Philbilly2;490849 said:


> Mark, you better get your @$$ in gear man!!!!!





stroker79;490853 said:


> well i hope so. i dont make money unless im plowin.


We just got done working on my friends 2002 f350 psd so in a little bit we are going to start on my truck.

I want snow, I'm going poor not being able to plow


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Whats wrong with the ATV ? just plow the drives with that


----------



## Mark13

Grassbusters;491393 said:


> Whats wrong with the ATV ? just plow the drives with that


There is nothing wrong with the atv. The only thing wrong is me, If I can fix my truck and plow with that why sit out in the cold and take 4x as long to plow? Truck should be back on the road tomarrow night:redbounce


----------



## REAPER

4 full saltings this week last 2 days 3 in a row of saltings.

Not as many hours as plowing but I'll take em. payup

and can I just say it is mighty freaking COLD out.


----------



## stroker79

REAPER;491683 said:


> 4 full saltings this week last 2 days 3 in a row of saltings.
> 
> Not as many hours as plowing but I'll take em. payup
> 
> and can I just say it is mighty freaking COLD out.


and soon to get colder. im testing my good ol 7.3L diesel. im not plugging it in tonight

gonna see how much smoke she blows in the mornin'


----------



## yamaguy

stroker79;491685 said:


> and soon to get colder. im testing my good ol 7.3L diesel. im not plugging it in tonight
> 
> gonna see how much smoke she blows in the mornin'


It will start right up! I didn't plug mine in last night and this morning when I started it it was 10* out and it turned over twice and fired right up!! Try that with a Cummins. NOW GO TO BED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mnormington

I'd just as soon plug the ol' diesel in if I can. Better for the motor in the long run.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

AlwaysGreener;491206 said:


> Full salt yesterday, then again today...


Same Herepayuppayup>>>But Man Was it COLD!!..and its -4 Now and Feels like -20:crying:


----------



## stroker79

yamaguy;491687 said:


> It will start right up! I didn't plug mine in last night and this morning when I started it it was 10* out and it turned over twice and fired right up!! Try that with a Cummins. NOW GO TO BED!!!!!!!!!


hey spanky, i havent plugged mine in yet this year.

It sux living in this conda association because im not allowed to park my truck in my driveway since i have a company decal on it and i cant run a power cord the 400 or feet accross a road to where my truck is at. so it better start

I just woke up


----------



## Dissociative

i plug the 6.0 in...but it starts all the time anyway..

HEY.....who has a welder, can weld high carbon steel, has access to a steel shop to buy steel, and wants to make some $$ making a back drag with me...i have 2 edges...enough for 2 plows....but i only have 1 plow....hinged of some kind..i have drawings and ideas...looks to be 2-3 hours of work


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;492061 said:


> i plug the 6.0 in...but it starts all the time anyway..


Part 1

I just started mine and it started on the first try, it sounded PAINFULL! ill let my neighbor whine tonnight, im plugging it in.



Dissociative;492061 said:


> HEY.....who has a welder, can weld high carbon steel, has access to a steel shop to buy steel, and wants to make some $$ making a back drag with me...i have 2 edges...enough for 2 plows....but i only have 1 plow....hinged of some kind..i have drawings and ideas...looks to be 2-3 hours of work


I have a welder, but its a smaller 110V unit. what about meeting me at Valley? i do all my truck work up there. heated garage, 220V welder. Im headed there now, G2G


----------



## Dissociative

DEAL...i may be a little later...i was just goign to start a topic about going out drinkinhg tonight because on the coldest day of the year it's always nice to see the underdressed tramps at the bar..lol


----------



## Mark13

My friends and I got my leaking intake gasket all replaced and the throttle body and intake manifold cleaned on my truck, put a little coolant in and then realized one of my freeze plugs in the block is 100% gone.:realmad: Looks like that will be my project for part of tomarrow. Get to drain the oil, remove the filter, then put in a new freeze plug or block heater and then put on my new oil fiter and put in some oil. Hope to be ready for the snow.


----------



## Philbilly2

Go with the block heater!


----------



## Post Mowing

mark you have the worst luck ever keep working at it


----------



## Wieckster

they are calling for 1 inch tonight and 2-4 tomorrow so lets keep our fingers crossed


----------



## Dissociative

keep in touch mark,....if your in a bind i may be of some help...don;t knwo what but mabey someting...you seem to have a few guys here that will help you out in a jam..

go heater completly....and you better check those other plugs as well....to remove one drill a self tapping screw in it and pry it out with hammer...


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

CLTV just said 3''- 6'' Mon into Tues


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

i heard as of right now (1-3") monday (daytime) (1-3") monday night (1") tuesday and (1-3") weds


----------



## MetDone20

I am new and from Chicago!

I am not a meteorologists but I will be attending soon. I know alot about weather and how to read computer models. It looks like heaviest snow will stay N of Chicago into Wisconsin where the best lifting will be. I think Chicago will recieve 2-4 inches out of this system. There is decent LLJ and WAA but it looks like moisture from the Gulf will not be all that impressive. Energy out west gets held back sending pieces of embedded shortwaves (weak low pressures) through the Plains and Lakes therefore will not see a major storm out of this but some snow def.


----------



## Mark13

MetDone20;493133 said:


> I am new and from Chicago!
> 
> It looks like heaviest snow will stay N of Chicago into Wisconsin where the best lifting will be. I think Chicago will recieve 2-4 inches out of this system.


Welcome.

Thats where I am at :redbounce

To bad my truck is still refusing to keep coolant in it.
Got the intake gasket all done, put in a new block heater and as soon as it built up good pressure it blew this block heater out too. Have to go get a new block heater or freeze plug and more coolant. I bet I have gone through 15+ gallons of coolant (not mixed) within the last 18months on just this truck.


----------



## MetDone20

Thanks!

The models had the heaviest snows the other day right over Chicago but it has lifted furthur north last 24hrs. Something to watch. This has been the trend this winter. Looks good for MKE though. I think 4-7 will be quite possible there givven high ratios and decent LLJ.


----------



## stroker79

well even 2-4 id be happy with. 

welcome aboard, your knowledge will be more than welcome here and much appreciated! 

Do you plow also?


----------



## Dissociative

whoa...whoa....."blew this block heater out too" ...you mean a small block chevy blew out a freeze plug??...or rusted it out....??..and if the heater blew out you put it in too loose...


----------



## Philbilly2

Dissociative;493319 said:


> whoa...whoa....."blew this block heater out too" ...you mean a small block chevy blew out a freeze plug??...or rusted it out....??..and if the heater blew out you put it in too loose...


You read my mind, CRANK ON THAT THING MARK!


----------



## MetDone20

No but my dad works at Russo's Hardware store and sells shovels and snow-blowers. We both love snow.


----------



## Mark13

Dissociative;493319 said:


> whoa...whoa....."blew this block heater out too" ...you mean a small block chevy blew out a freeze plug??...or rusted it out....??..and if the heater blew out you put it in too loose...





Philbilly2;493372 said:


> You read my mind, CRANK ON THAT THING MARK!


The block heater we torqued to the specs on the instructions. It ran and held coolant until it got warm and built up pressure then the coolant got passed the o ring on the heater and poped it out. I just drained my oil again and took the filter off and put a freeze plug in and cranked down on it. I also put in a 1/2 gallon of water and didn't see any drips but lets see if there is still water in it tomarrow morning (yes, its in a heated shop so no freezing). If it holds or I can get it tighter then I just have to refill with coolant, put my oil filter back on and refill my oil and will be ready.

This problem originally started about a year and a half ago when the stock block heater burned letting all the coolant out. I then had a mechanic put in a freeze plug which took him 3 tries over about 2 weeks for it to seat right and stop dripping. That freeze plug fell out last monday on the way to school. I put a new block heater in tonight which lasted all of 5 minutes before it was also blown out. So now I have a freeze plug back in there.
I also have new intake gaskets now too.

Last 18months (most of it within the last 4 months):
2 radiators (one was under warranty still)
2 block heaters
1 freeze plug
1 alternator (needs to be warrantied again it makes noise)
2 oil lines
1 battery
1 trans filter/fluid change
1 rear diff fluid change
1 cap and rotor
1 complete intake gasket set
About 15+ gallons of dexcool concentrate
Some body damage
Damaged plow
...And the list goes on


----------



## MetDone20

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

Very heavy snow is developing north of Omaha. This band of snow into SE Iowa will continue to increase in converage and move NE throughout the overnight and early morning hrs into extreme northern Iowa/southern MN, southern Wisconsin and extreme northern Illinois. This is something to watch considering this will be quite localized and models don't pick up on the localized heavier bands of snow.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

MetDone20;493518 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> Very heavy snow is developing north of Omaha. This band of snow into SE Iowa will continue to increase in converage and move NE throughout the overnight and early morning hrs into extreme northern Iowa/southern MN, southern Wisconsin and extreme northern Illinois. This is something to watch considering this will be quite localized and models don't pick up on the localized heavier bands of snow.


So you are thinking its starting to look better for us? I'm a little concerned the snow might not actually hit the ground. Seems to often when its this dry out side you may see large amounts of snow on the composite radar when little if any is reaching the ground.


----------



## dlcs

Lees than a 1/2" is forcasted for northwest Illinois and thats after midnight. Most of the snow you see in eastern Iowa isn't reaching the ground and what makes it to the river is dying out as soon as it gets in Illinois. My guess is that we will not see anything till late tommorow.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Well at lest you see all that snow on the base radarwesport WGN is looking for around 2-5(highest north) Guess we will have to see tomorrow , , , , , , , , , I just don't like how the snow keeps getting pushed back, Now its not really supposed to start till tomorow 
night. It seems to often 'late snows, never show'


----------



## REAPER

Mark I have had,worked on and been certified for Chevy/GMC 350 almost my entire driving life.

I have had a couple a radiators in those years as well.
No new one I ever bought had a radiator cap to go along with it.

I seriously hope you have replaced that on the onset of all of this.
I always have the lever type so if it screws up I can drive with the lever up so no pressure builds up.

The amount of pressure it takes to blow a freeze plug is ginormous.
I have even had a radiator split apart (newer cheaper plastic) because of a bad cap.
The cap should have released that pressure before anything blew.

As much anti freeze as you have pumped through it I am sure it is nice and clean and is no need for a flush.

You should not be having this much trouble with that engine and I am not trying to be a smart ass or anything but please before you do backyard mechanics on it let a professional look at it or give you some advice before you keep pouring money into it.

We talk all the time on these forums about being professionals. 
Other industries have their's as well.


----------



## dlcs

Well, we got a half inch of powder. :realmad: I hate this dusting crap. Suppose to get 2-3" more tonight.


----------



## Dissociative

Mark13;493484 said:


> This problem originally started about a year and a half ago when the stock block heater burned letting all the coolant out.


 WTF?? stock block heater?? no such thing i thought...and burned....what do you mean burned?!?!



Mark13;493484 said:


> I then had a mechanic put in a freeze plug which took him 3 tries over about 2 weeks for it to seat right and stop dripping. That freeze plug fell out last monday on the way to school. I put a new block heater in tonight which lasted all of 5 minutes before it was also blown out. So now I have a freeze plug back in there.
> I also have new intake gaskets now too.


 buddy, sounds like you may have seeping head gaskets, that much reoccurring pressure sounds to me like a pin hole in head gasket allowing engine to pressurize the coolant.



Mark13;493484 said:


> Last 18months (most of it within the last 4 months):
> 2 radiators (one was under warranty still)-------------no biggie...but suspicious of heads
> 2 block heaters-----------------i dunno about this
> 1 freeze plug---------------------should have been a heater
> 1 alternator (needs to be warrantied again it makes noise)-----------------normal as well
> 2 oil lines--------------------how old is it?
> 1 battery------------------------it's a plow truck.....get use to this part
> 1 trans filter/fluid change----------------normal maintenance
> 1 rear diff fluid change----------------normal maintenance
> 1 cap and rotor----------------normal maintenance
> 1 complete intake gasket set--------------------again.....normal for age...
> About 15+ gallons of dexcool concentrate---------------------------buddy, you should have gone straight green coolant a LONG time ago....dexcool is KNOWN to eat gaskets...FLUSH and fill green...TRUST ME...HAD SEVERAL GM'S..LOSE THE DEX!!!
> Some body damage------------------villages fault
> Damaged plow------------------villages fault
> ...And the list goes on


honestly Mark, i don;t think your having such a bad time with that truck...this is typical for an older small block Chevy....Buck up and get use to wrenching or get a new one...you do have one of the easiest trucks to work on BTW...

Ever start the motor with the cap off and see if the coolant spills all over?...


----------



## Mark13

REAPER;493596 said:


> Mark I have had,worked on and been certified for Chevy/GMC 350 almost my entire driving life.
> 
> I have had a couple a radiators in those years as well.
> No new one I ever bought had a radiator cap to go along with it.
> 
> I seriously hope you have replaced that on the onset of all of this.
> I always have the lever type so if it screws up I can drive with the lever up so no pressure builds up.
> 
> The amount of pressure it takes to blow a freeze plug is ginormous.
> I have even had a radiator split apart (newer cheaper plastic) because of a bad cap.
> The cap should have released that pressure before anything blew.
> 
> As much anti freeze as you have pumped through it I am sure it is nice and clean and is no need for a flush.
> 
> You should not be having this much trouble with that engine and I am not trying to be a smart ass or anything but please before you do backyard mechanics on it let a professional look at it or give you some advice before you keep pouring money into it.
> 
> We talk all the time on these forums about being professionals.
> Other industries have their's as well.





Dissociative;493679 said:


> WTF?? stock block heater?? no such thing i thought...and burned....what do you mean burned?!?!
> 
> buddy, sounds like you may have seeping head gaskets, that much reoccurring pressure sounds to me like a pin hole in head gasket allowing engine to pressurize the coolant.
> 
> honestly Mark, i don;t think your having such a bad time with that truck...this is typical for an older small block Chevy....Buck up and get use to wrenching or get a new one...you do have one of the easiest trucks to work on BTW...
> 
> Ever start the motor with the cap off and see if the coolant spills all over?...


I still have the stock cap and I know it should be replaced since the little seal in it is starting to get worn. As far as the first block heater I believe it came from the factory or was put in by a dealership when it was new. A friend works for gm and he ran the vin and all that stuff and gave me the list of all warranty work it has had and what things it came with when it was bought new in MN. I plugged it in to see if it worked one day and it shorted out and must have melted the seal on it and cought the oil build up on the motor on fire. Ever since that block heater gave out its been problems. After that block heater was destroyed a local mechanic put a freeze plug in which took him 3 tries to sit right and seal. That lasted about 15months and it fell out last monday on the way to school. My friends and I did the intake gasket on my truck and everything went well with that. We then went to put the new block heater in and as soon as the motor was running long enough for it to start to get warm it popped this block heater out which had been torqued down to the specs listed on the instructions. I then went and got a freeze plug which I am not sure if that is going to hold either. I have started and ran the truck after startup with the cap off before and nothing came out.


----------



## Dissociative

well, heads are ok then....most likely.....you really gotta jam on those freeze heaters....and your way better to have one of those than to try to re-seat a freeze plug..they are horrid...

and for SURE.....get a new cap.....and green coolant....that 350 is a stout motor....or is it the 305?...either way....it's strong and easy to fix...


----------



## Mark13

Its a 350. My dad and I both cranked on this freeze plug. I made it a mile before it blew out. Apparently its time to do head gaskets and have the heads machined. :crying:
Truck probably will be down for at least two weeks since I just started college.


----------



## stroker79

Mark13;493863 said:


> Its a 350. My dad and I both cranked on this freeze plug. I made it a mile before it blew out. Apparently its time to do head gaskets and have the heads machined. :crying:
> Truck probably will be down for at least two weeks since I just started college.


did you change the radioator cap like suggested yet?


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;493884 said:


> did you change the radioator cap like suggested yet?


not yet. As soon as we started the motor the coolant started to fill up the resivour but then it stopped filling so we gave it a few minutes and it never filled up any more. We got going down the road about 25mph and the temp guage went to 240+ and about a minute later it dumped all the coolant again.


----------



## mnormington

Mark13;493892 said:


> not yet. As soon as we started the motor the coolant started to fill up the resivour but then it stopped filling so we gave it a few minutes and it never filled up any more. We got going down the road about 25mph and the temp guage went to 240+ and about a minute later it dumped all the coolant again.


Can't you guys PM each other on this matter? You're derailing my train of thought.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

mnormington;493921 said:


> Can't you guys PM each other on this matter? You're derailing my train of thought.


yea, isnt this the northern ill weather thread. There is a truck repair section!!!!!:waving:


----------



## Dissociative

classic description of a air pocket Mark...... what happened is it had an air pocket which swelled as it got hot...filling the resi a little bit...but before it burped you drove it and the air pocket hit the t-stat and overheated you, burped all the coolant out....crack the heater hose next time you fill it mabey....this is a really common thing...but by now you might as well throw a new t-stat in as well as you have baked that one to hell...

and yeah...we need a Mark13's truck is busted thread..lolol.


----------



## 3311

Have 1" on the ground and it is intensifying each hour. Supposed to snow till 3am.

" Back on topic now "


----------



## Mark13

Dissociative;494008 said:


> classic description of a air pocket Mark...... what happened is it had an air pocket which swelled as it got hot...filling the resi a little bit...but before it burped you drove it and the air pocket hit the t-stat and overheated you, burped all the coolant out....crack the heater hose next time you fill it mabey....this is a really common thing...but by now you might as well throw a new t-stat in as well as you have baked that one to hell...
> 
> and yeah...we need a Mark13's truck is busted thread..lolol.


I got my truck fixed. We put on a new waterpump and all was well again.

Now my plow doesn't work


----------



## Philbilly2

*Were Going Out*

Got the call at 9:00pm to be in the city to do the schools starting at 2:00am.... now I can't sleep


----------



## Donny O.

they originaly said 3-7 for us now they say 5-8 and I can tell you we have every bit of 8 right now and still comming hard. time to go sleep for about 3-4 hours and go clean everything up before everyone needs to get out!!


----------



## scottL

mark13 ... I don't believe your truck is fixed. I don't believe you have a truck. You've create some alter-life that includes more hardship and mishap than a day-time soap opera with that 'rig'. Someone right now is crafting a folk song to a banjo about the woes you have. We've all had beaters with heaters before but, your stories are endless as you draft what has to be a final copy for a new mini-series your trying to pitch as a grade for your english class project.


----------



## weeman97

well eric called an hour ago just gettin ready to head outwesport


----------



## Snowbrdr360

Be safe out there! We got over a foot here payup


----------



## Mark13

scottL;494553 said:


> mark13 ... I don't believe your truck is fixed. I don't believe you have a truck. You've create some alter-life that includes more hardship and mishap than a day-time soap opera with that 'rig'. Someone right now is crafting a folk song to a banjo about the woes you have. We've all had beaters with heaters before but, your stories are endless as you draft what has to be a final copy for a new mini-series your trying to pitch as a grade for your english class project.


Maybe I should start to carry my video camera around with me and create a documentary.


----------



## 3311

Mark13;494618 said:


> Maybe I should start to carry my video camera around with me and create a documentary.


Please !! And make sure you post it in all the wrong threads too !!!

That would be most helpfull..................................


----------



## SnowMatt13

I bet we got every bit of 6+ here....very nice snow to plow. Not hard on the trucks at all....


----------



## snowman79

Just got in now...been out since 1:30 AM...i love this light fluffy stuff. Man the roads were bad this morning..i cant believe my sister had school still.


----------



## Donny O.

SnowMatt13;494857 said:


> I bet we got every bit of 6+ here....very nice snow to plow. Not hard on the trucks at all....


you got that right....nice and easy. we got every bit of 10" out of this one. I could have done 2 plowings with this amount as I tell everyone if we are getting over 6 it will be done 2 times, but we got way more than they originaly said. so for the ones that want me to wait til it's done snowing(about half my acounts) I could have actually done those 2 times as well.


----------



## yamaguy

scottL;494553 said:


> mark13 ... I don't believe your truck is fixed. I don't believe you have a truck. You've create some alter-life that includes more hardship and mishap than a day-time soap opera with that 'rig'. Someone right now is crafting a folk song to a banjo about the woes you have. We've all had beaters with heaters before but, your stories are endless as you draft what has to be a final copy for a new mini-series your trying to pitch as a grade for your english class project.


It's just a day in the life of a GM truck owner!!:waving:


----------



## scottL

yamaguy;495089 said:


> It's just a day in the life of a GM truck owner!!:waving:


Come 'on now... Let's not start throwing crap around like a bunch of baboons. ( BTW my Chevy is better than your ford   )


----------



## Dissociative

scottL;494553 said:


> mark13 ... I don't believe your truck is fixed. I don't believe you have a truck. You've create some alter-life that includes more hardship and mishap than a day-time soap opera with that 'rig'. Someone right now is crafting a folk song to a banjo about the woes you have. We've all had beaters with heaters before but, your stories are endless as you draft what has to be a final copy for a new mini-series your trying to pitch as a grade for your english class project.


THIS IS GREAT!!! LOL....I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## stroker79

Well, i went out at 9 pm on 1/21 to open stuff up
went back out at 2am on 1/22 and was out till 1PM
just got a call to head back out to clean it all up
so that will be 9:30 till at least 8 more houres from now!


----------



## Dissociative

scottL;495190 said:


> Come 'on now... Let's not start throwing crap around like a bunch of baboons. ( BTW my Chevy is better than your ford   )


as if we are anything else.....lol...if you have any poo.....fling it now!!!


----------



## Mark13

BNC SERVICES;493955 said:


> yea, isnt this the northern ill weather thread. There is a truck repair section!!!!!


Quiet you 



scottL;494553 said:


> mark13 ... I don't believe your truck is fixed. I don't believe you have a truck. You've create some alter-life that includes more hardship and mishap than a day-time soap opera with that 'rig'. Someone right now is crafting a folk song to a banjo about the woes you have. We've all had beaters with heaters before but, your stories are endless as you draft what has to be a final copy for a new mini-series your trying to pitch as a grade for your english class project.


I don't even have an english class to do a paper for.



yamaguy;495089 said:


> It's just a day in the life of a GM truck owner!!


Even if my chevy is broken its still better than your ford. 










Ok, Back on topic


----------



## Dissociative

^^^^^ bold moves there buddy...from a guy pissing out 15 gallons of juice...lol


----------



## Philbilly2

You guys going back and forth got me in trouble now. I woke up the mrs. cuse I was laughing to loud. :yow!: So much for peace and quiet in the morning.

Well, went out at: 
12:00am and did my accounts; 
2:00am started plowing the schools getting them opened up for the kiddys;
7:00am plowed cul-de-sacs for the city
2:00pm went and did a townhome complex and a condo complex
5:00pm got back to clean my accounts
7:00pm grabbed a Casey's pizza, unhooked the plow, washed the truck, went to bed!

I would say that this snow worked out not to bad for them saying we were only going to get about an inch.


----------



## Dissociative

^^^ kicked my azz there...i only got about 7 hours this time....but i didn't work for 1 of my regular guys...only worked for 1 guy this time really...i had other stuff going on...


----------



## tls22

You guys are having a great winter over there, even small storms over achive! Well i have no snow here in NJ, have not seen it since dec 16th! Hopefully you guys have some videos for the plowsite. Mabey bnc has a good video coming to, those things are awsome!


----------



## ta3834bbl

The storm looked like it was going to pass us to the North so I stayed up until 2AM of the 22nd waiting for the snow. I went to bed at 2 and got called at 3:30AM to do sub work. We had less than an inch on the ground by my house (and my lots) but up by US30 they had around 2". We plowed that lot clean by 8AM and went east to help out in a plaza. That was finished by 10:30AM (8 trucks knocked that out quick) so we met up for breakfast. On the way through all the different neighborhoods, I noticed a big difference on snow amounts. One block would have several inches while 2 or 3 blocks away had a dusting, and several more blocks away would have snow again. A very spotty storm down here. 

I got home to find we had about 4 inches so I did get to do my accounts also. Was a long but nice night.
Finally got caught up on sleep. Time to go to work now. Be careful out there for anyone still cleaning up.


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;495631 said:


> ^^^ kicked my azz there...i only got about 7 hours this time....but i didn't work for 1 of my regular guys...only worked for 1 guy this time really...i had other stuff going on...


I cant beleive this but i ended up with 18.5 hours payup:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## ultimate plow

And its snowing!!!!!!!Up to one inch they are saying today/tonight. Then a storm friday?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Ultimate.....yeah but the roads are still wet....
I don't know if it'll add up.
The storm on Friday does lok more promising.
If it's light like yesterday morning, then let's have another 6"


----------



## yamaguy

stroker79;495742 said:


> I cant beleive this but i ended up with 18.5 hours payup:bluebounc:bluebounc


Must be nice to fire all of your guys so you can hog all of the work for yourself!


----------



## Donny O.

SnowMatt13;495793 said:


> If it's light like yesterday morning, then let's have another 6"


AMEN Brother!!! bring it on!!!


----------



## Dissociative

stroker79;495742 said:


> I cant beleive this but i ended up with 18.5 hours payup:bluebounc:bluebounc


thats just because i didn't show up for my route over there!!! lol... i knwo that ain't all the the big V, so where else you playing?..own stuff?...

made myself a hinged backdrag yesterday....had a welder help me...a GOOD welder..pics and vids later....i SSOOOOOO..need a rider to film for me...hmm....swing through stone park...here honey..hold this..lol....


----------



## Philbilly2

Dissociative;496112 said:


> ...here honey..hold this..lol....


LOL... the camera that is....


----------



## Gavins Lawncare

we got another 1/2 inch this evening just got in from salting going to sidewalks at 430 so its night timeprsport


----------



## Dissociative

ran clean-up and salt from 8-2 tonight...not bad....god damn this back drag works great...holy cow!!! i am impressed....

and never found a camera girl....they wern't out tonight...but tommorrow i will try..


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;496112 said:


> thats just because i didn't show up for my route over there!!! lol... i knwo that ain't all the the big V, so where else you playing?..own stuff?...
> 
> made myself a hinged backdrag yesterday....had a welder help me...a GOOD welder..pics and vids later....i SSOOOOOO..need a rider to film for me...hmm....swing through stone park...here honey..hold this..lol....


thats the crazy thing, it is all the big V. the best part is, i just got in from doing 5 hours of cleanup. I was just about to go to bed when lil mikey calls and says he needs me in freaking buffalo grove. So ill get another 2.5 hours. this little snow has brought me more hours then almost half of december. WTF! but im not complainingpayup


----------



## stroker79

yamaguy;495906 said:


> Must be nice to fire all of your guys so you can hog all of the work for yourself!


um, im pretty sure you did the same thing?????lol


----------



## Dissociative

stroker79;496539 said:


> thats the crazy thing, it is all the big V. the best part is, i just got in from doing 5 hours of cleanup. I was just about to go to bed when lil mikey calls and says he needs me in freaking buffalo grove. So ill get another 2.5 hours. this little snow has brought me more hours then almost half of december. WTF! but im not complainingpayup


mike is a fukstick, i have 75% more hours from my other guy than him...i am about to quit that joke over there......ran sooo much better last year with sammy...jeeeze did it run better..this year is a freking joke over there....like a circus act..


----------



## Dissociative

mikey just called you?...i'm gonna call him...


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;496546 said:


> mike is a fukstick, i have 75% more hours from my other guy than him...i am about to quit that joke over there......ran sooo much better last year with sammy...jeeeze did it run better..this year is a freking joke over there....like a circus act..





Dissociative;496548 said:


> mikey just called you?...i'm gonna call him...


I just got back in. I have no idea why im on the internet but what the hell. I was around last year and mike was training me and getting the routes down. this year im on my own so this is the first year ive dealt with the HQ during a storm and its still mike so no real difference from last year. I dunno, i dont have any problems with mike. not always the most organized but all that normally means is more hours for me. either way, im bummed that you are getting dicked around. that sux. im not sure what accounts you normally cover for him but i know im down 2 guys but 1 truck with a good driver could easily make up for the last 2 clowns. although i like my hours, help would me more than helpfull.

in an on topic note, a private forcatser said that next friday/saturday could be a big storm. 6-8+". supposedly this guy is good and has had this years storms forcated to a T and hasnt been wrong yet.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Here you go Mark . . . . . . . I made the thread for you. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=496830#post496830


----------



## Dissociative

Well, Mike screwed me out of my route pretty good...i have 1 lot left....he screwed me hard this year and i don't know what his problem is...



stroker79;496596 said:


> in an on topic note, a private forcatser said that next friday/saturday could be a big storm. 6-8+". supposedly this guy is good and has had this years storms forcated to a T and hasnt been wrong yet.


SOUNDS GOOD!!!!!!!!!!purpleboupurpleboupurpleboupurplebou


----------



## Philbilly2

*That Was Cold!*

Last night we went out and did the schools for some reason. The head of matinince was afraid that if we didn't get the snow off last night, their salt wasn't going to work and the lot would be all frozen ruts.

So, we went out:
10:00pm - Full plow on all schools
5:00am - Crawl into bed

The only mishap is that my buddies truck the fuel filter limped. :crying: Give it gas and the truck fell on it's face. Lucky for him I carry an extra. At about 3:30am when the temp was down around -15, we pulled the truck into a corner out of the wind at one of the buildings and changed out the filters. That was the most pain that my hands had been in in a long time.

But all is good, I'll take the hours! payup


----------



## scottL

stroker79 ( doug ),

Who is this mike and what company are you guys talking about? 18hours .... I might even want to play too :bluebounc


----------



## yamaguy

Philbilly2;496861 said:


> The only mishap is that my buddies truck the fuel filter limped. :crying: Give it gas and the truck fell on it's face. Lucky for him I carry an extra. At about 3:30am when the temp was down around -15, we pulled the truck into a corner out of the wind at one of the buildings and changed out the filters. That was the most pain that my hands had been in in a long time.
> 
> But all is good, I'll take the hours! payup


Yea my buddies D/A did that to him a few times last year, there's nothin like coming to the rescue at 4am when it's -20 with the windchill. He cut a hole in his passenger side fenderwell to make it easier to change.


----------



## Dissociative

scottL;496909 said:


> stroker79 ( doug ),
> 
> Who is this mike and what company are you guys talking about? 18hours .... I might even want to play too :bluebounc


lets keep the real names out of it....just refer to the big "v" and mike....lol


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

stroker79;496596 said:


> in an on topic note, a private forcatser said that next friday/saturday could be a big storm. 6-8+". supposedly this guy is good and has had this years storms forcated to a T and hasnt been wrong yet.


I think this may be his first strike


----------



## stroker79

Grassbusters;497245 said:


> I think this may be his first strike


well we will see. it isnt 100% chance of happening. but what he is seeing he says could turn into a mammoth next next week for us.


----------



## Dissociative

i need a warm shop for a few hours tomorrow......gelling mabey....anyone?...i bring beer


----------



## Donny O.

Dissociative;497321 said:


> i need a warm shop for a few hours tomorrow......gelling mabey....anyone?...i bring beer


has someone not been using their Power Service regularly!!!!


----------



## stroker79

Donny O.;497323 said:


> has someone not been using their Power Service regularly!!!!


oh that reminds me, i need to get some in my tank tonight. as fast as i have been going through fuel, i havent been using it very regularly.


----------



## Dissociative

Donny O.;497323 said:


> has someone not been using their Power Service regularly!!!!


i never even heard of it till today.......i filled up last nigh tat a craphole station....not my normal....:realmad::realmad::realmad: that might be it too...no additives ....it was CHEAPER...3.49 i think


----------



## Donny O.

here we go off topic again but oh well. my truck is gas but my daily driver 96 VW passat TDI is diesel I get about 48MPG, 800 miles to a tank,which lasts me about a week. I add some to every tank even in the summer. mabye i'm wasting my money but it makes me feel better. not only for anti gelling but I heard the injection pumps don't like the newer ULSD fuel so it helps. I use the stuff in the white bottle. 1 year and 45K miles on the car since i bought it and no fuel related troubles. car has a total of 335K miles on it. started on the first try saturday morning when it was -10 outside and there is no plug to plug in either.

back on topic.....so think this fridays snow will amount to much?


----------



## Wieckster

Calling for 1-2 here in Rockford but then again they were calling for 2-4 the other day and we got 8.5 so no one knows


----------



## scottL

Dissociative;497237 said:


> lets keep the real names out of it....just refer to the big "v" and mike....lol


Hmmmm. no response. Me thinks the hours are yet another fishing story.:salute:


----------



## stroker79

scottL;497439 said:


> Hmmmm. no response. Me thinks the hours are yet another fishing story.:salute:


Scott, i actually replied but my post got deleted. I had a bit too much info in there i guess. no fishing story, wanna see my time sheet? im so proud  I ended up with 28.5 hours through this morning.


----------



## yamaguy

Dissociative;497321 said:


> i need a warm shop for a few hours tomorrow......gelling mabey....anyone?...i bring beer


Just buy a red bottle of the Power Services 911. That takes care of the gelling instantly! I had to use it on my Dodge once years ago.


----------



## Donny O.

yamaguy;497548 said:


> Just buy a red bottle of the Power Services 911. That takes care of the gelling instantly! I had to use it on my Dodge once years ago.


that will fix the tank but will it get up into the lines and injection pump and all of that?? never needed it yet so i don't know.


----------



## scottL

stroker79;497535 said:


> Scott, i actually replied but my post got deleted. I had a bit too much info in there i guess. no fishing story, wanna see my time sheet? im so proud  I ended up with 28.5 hours through this morning.


Come'on...Give up the bosses contact info....


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

They are calling for 1-2" out here for tonight and another 1-2" Saturday. We'll see. I could use the $$$ so I will cross my fingers again, it seems to be as acurate as the weatherman lately.


----------



## Dissociative

sorry to pull a Mark13 guys.....mabey i need my own repair thread...

hows it looking for Friday night?.... i like what i am hearing......as long as i am able to work...

and scott, meet us for a beer and you get info....you buy


----------



## scottL

Dissociative;498015 said:


> sorry to pull a Mark13 guys.....mabey i need my own repair thread...
> 
> hows it looking for Friday night?.... i like what i am hearing......as long as i am able to work...
> 
> and scott, meet us for a beer and you get info....you buy


I believe I bought a round or two the last time we all got together..... ( Not sure if you were there )


----------



## stroker79

scottL;498021 said:


> I believe I bought a round or two the last time we all got together..... ( Not sure if you were there )


well if we werent there then that doesnt count


----------



## scottL

stroker79;498111 said:


> well if we werent there then that doesnt count


You were there. Jimmy Buffets. BTW ... I'm getting the impression since you haven't coughed up your gigs phone number that you really don't plow. I'm thinking you guys are here kind of like snow plow groupies. Trolling for adventure......What ever comes your way.


----------



## stroker79

scottL;498161 said:


> You were there. Jimmy Buffets. BTW ... I'm getting the impression since you haven't coughed up your gigs phone number that you really don't plow. I'm thinking you guys are here kind of like snow plow groupies. Trolling for adventure......What ever comes your way.


oh so thats the last time you went out also, haha

and yeah i guess your catching onto my story. quick dissosiative, we need to come up with more story, they are catching on!:waving:


----------



## Dissociative

scottL;498161 said:


> I'm thinking you guys are here kind of like snow plow groupies. Trolling for adventure......What ever comes your way.


no buddy, you got it wrong....WE'RE the guys the groupies all flock too....always asking for our contacts, asking to come play, buying us beer...lol...


----------



## Dissociative

see...look at last time...





















yeah thats me on the end pic....after i got out of my gear


----------



## Dissociative

scottL;498161 said:


> Trolling for adventure......What ever comes your way.


this is my new motto...creed....my creedo


----------



## clncut

Anyone else getting some good snow right now?? Coming down pretty good, large LIGHT flakes and my 2" trigger is getting close!!payup

JOhn


----------



## scottL

Dissociative;498190 said:


> see...look at last time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thats me on the end pic....after i got out of my gear


Not only would I say YOU WISH  ... But, I'm still thinking you may not know what to do.....


----------



## Dissociative

ok...i am confused...


----------



## clncut

2.5 inches on the ground now, Ill be heading out soon!! Snow has stopped.


----------



## Gavins Lawncare

no plowing but another salt run still made some payup


----------



## Dissociative

going out at 2....meet at bar anyone?


----------



## Philbilly2

Went out again! payup

9:45pm Plowed Schools
2:59am Finished Schools
3:00am Skiddy operator had enough for one night.... :crying:
3:01am ran cab-less skid-steer cleaning sidwalks 
7:30am went home!

I still ain't right yet!


----------



## Dissociative

mee too....2am to 11am....not too bad...you got the drive man...keep at it...go till you can't go no more...then go 40% more...lol


----------



## Ggg6

Weird weather we are having. Yesterday it was -15*(not wind chill) when I got up in the AM, Monday it is supposed to be 40* and rain. I hate big temp swings, just makes me get sick. I guess the good side is there really hasn't been any huge stacking or hauling to do, it keeps getting melted every month.


----------



## yamaguy

Donny O.;497555 said:


> that will fix the tank but will it get up into the lines and injection pump and all of that?? never needed it yet so i don't know.


Yea if the truck runs (which most times it will at least idle) it will only take a few minutes to free up the lines. I had to use it one time about 8 years ago and it was amazing how fast it works.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

my weather guys saying more snow thrusday friday. also saying weather patterns setting up for what looks like a snow start to february. $$$$$$$$ keep our fingers crossed


----------



## clncut

*Noaa*

I found this interesting...payuppayup

ANOTHER STRONG LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO MOVE FROM THE
SOUTHERN PLAINS NORTHEAST INTO THE OHIO VALLEY OR LOWER GREAT
LAKES REGION THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY. WHILE THE TRACK OF THIS
SYSTEM REMAINS UNCERTAIN AT THIS TIME...THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR
A MAJOR WINTER STORM TO AFFECT PORTIONS OF THE MIDWEST LATE IN
THE WEEK.

NOAA


----------



## stroker79

stroker79;496596 said:


> in an on topic note, a private forcatser said that next friday/saturday could be a big storm. 6-8+". supposedly this guy is good and has had this years storms forcated to a T and hasnt been wrong yet.





Grassbusters;497245 said:


> I think this may be his first strike


you watching the weather?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

stroker79;499592 said:


> you watching the weather?


Im sorry man!! I did not read the NEXT WEEK part  I thought you meant last Friday when we only got an inch or two. My bad On a side note, next week is looking pretty good


----------



## stroker79

Grassbusters;499606 said:


> Im sorry man!! I did not read the NEXT WEEK part  I thought you meant last Friday when we only got an inch or two. My bad On a side note, next week is looking pretty good


ahhhh, ok.

yeah looks like some long hours and great video making snow plowing next week.


----------



## Dissociative

you guys talking about the 8th?

accuweather said 

29th snow
4th - 5th snow
7th - 8th snow


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;499646 said:


> you guys talking about the 8th?
> 
> accuweather said
> 
> 29th snow
> 4th - 5th snow
> 7th - 8th snow


the 1st through the 4th time frame. accuweather is showing the storm coming later than i have heard but either way, a crap load of snow is coming and i dont care when it falls as long as it does!


----------



## tls22

Looking at the weather models, you guys are going to be very busy at the end of the week!


----------



## Mark13

More snow :bluebounc

To bad we have no idea why my plow does not work on my truck but it works on my friends.


----------



## Dissociative

Mark13;499947 said:


> More snow :bluebounc
> 
> To bad we have no idea why my plow does not work on my truck but it works on my friends.


well...leave half his post here....and put the other half in his repair section...lol


----------



## Mark13

Dissociative;499949 said:


> well...leave half his post here....and put the other half in his repair section...lol


I just posted in the repair section.

No need to get your undies in a bundle.... yet


----------



## yamaguy

Be quiet guys, your gonna scare it away!! I would hate to go hunting with any of you, When you see a deer coming you start jumping up and down and yelling "look a deer!!!!, Look a deer!!!!"


----------



## Dissociative

no i don't.....i say..."hold my beer and watch this" lika any good *******


----------



## yamaguy

Dissociative;499957 said:


> no i don't.....i say..."hold my beer and watch this" lika any good *******


As you swerve the truck off the road towards the deer!?


----------



## Dissociative

yamaguy;499984 said:


> As you swerve the truck off the road towards the deer!?


naaa.....i said *******...as i empty all 16 rounds of my 9mm pistol into it...lol


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;500006 said:


> naaa.....i said *******...as i empty all 16 rounds of my 9mm pistol into it...lol


no thats gangsta!


----------



## Philbilly2

its only gangsta if you hold the gun sidways!


----------



## scottL

Dissociative;500006 said:


> naaa.....i said *******...as i empty all 16 rounds of my 9mm pistol into it...lol


What are you trying to do tickle the deer with the 9mm.


----------



## Dissociative

i like to get em alll pissed....then go box with em for a few.....then i stab em till they're dead...same as bar fights...lol


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

This is what the weather said in our area for tomorrow...
:redbounce
Blowing snow late in the afternoon. Snow accumulation up to 1 inch. Turning sharply colder. Highs in the mid 40s. South winds 10 to 15 mph in the morning becoming southwest 15 to 25 mph with gusts up to 35 mph at times early in the afternoon...then shifting to the northwest 20 to 30 mph with gusts up to 40 mph at times late in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation 70 percent.Lo: 0°Windy. Blowing snow in the evening. Partly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of snow and flurries in the evening...then mostly clear after midnight. Much colder. Lows 2 below to 2 above zero. Lowest wind chill readings 10 below to 20 below zero after midnight. West winds 20 to 30 mph with gusts up to 40 mph at times.
Looks like salt earlier then plow, try not to freeze to death or get blown off the road then salt again..payup


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Mark13;499947 said:


> More snow :bluebounc
> 
> To bad we have no idea why my plow does not work on my truck but it works on my friends.


Mark, Burn your truck, its over


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey guys you going to catch up to the Ohio Thread? LOL


----------



## Dissociative

Dodge Plow Pwr;500482 said:


> Looks like salt earlier then plow, try not to freeze to death or get blown off the road then salt again..payup


sounds good to me...can you tell my boss our plan?? lol


----------



## mklawnman

Yeah, goin to be crazy tommorow, salting then plowing and trying to stay warm. But I guess its nothing new. We shall see what happens tommorow. 
Forecasts seem to change every hour so you cant go off of the forecasts tonight, but just frustrates me when you check the NOAA site out and they say 80% snow and its like a blizzard out  
I've been told a few years ago that forecasters can only predict out 3 days at most, the rest is a crap shoot, they can see major storms but how much and the track unknown. I just say day by day, like last week we were only forecasted to get 4-6" of snow, we got 12" in spots, luckily it was all fluff. But it was nice payup. 
What was that forecast for the winter in this area anyhow?? I think we've thrown that out the window along time ago. 
Matt


----------



## scottL

Grassbusters;500632 said:


> Mark, Burn your truck, its over


Dude, finally a gif that matches your inner self ( although the light loafer one you had last might have too ) :waving:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

scottL;500840 said:


> Dude, finally a gif that matches your inner self ( although the light loafer one you had last might have too ) :waving:


I have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## jackrusselfire

Grassbusters says 9ft of snow Thursday into Friday. I think he might be off a foot or two.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

jackrusselfire;500895 said:


> Grassbusters says 9ft of snow Thursday into Friday. I think he might be off a foot or two.


Its coming !!! everyone is getting ready !!


----------



## Gavins Lawncare

winter storm warning just issued It look like money from god is on the way againpayup


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

. . . . . . . . well things definitely escalated quickly


----------



## McDude

WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 12 PM CST /1 PM EST/ TUESDAY TO 12 PM CST /1 PM EST/ WEDNESDAY
UNTIL 5:45AM CST
Urgent - Winter Weather Message National Weather Service Chicago/Romeoville IL 941 PM CST Mon Jan 28 2008 

... Strong Winter Storm Developing Over Plains Will Hit Northern Illinois And Northwestern Indiana Tomorrow... 

.A Strong Winter Storm Developing Over The Central Plains Will Hit The Region Tuesday. This Storm Will Be Accompanied By Strong Winds... Accumulating Snow And Dangerously Low Wind Chills. 



Winnebago-Boone-Mchenry-Lake Illinois-Ogle-Lee-De Kalb-Kane- Dupage-Cook-La Salle-Kendall-Grundy-Will-Kankakee-Livingston- Iroquois-Ford-Lake Indiana-Porter-Newton-Jasper-Benton- Including The Cities Of... Rockford... Woodstock... Waukegan... Oregon... Dixon... Dekalb... Aurora... Chicago... Ottawa... Oswego... Morris... Joliet... Kankakee... Pontiac... Watseka... Paxton... Gary... Valparaiso... Morocco... Rensselaer... Fowler 941 PM CST Mon Jan 28 2008 /1041 PM Est Mon Jan 28 2008/ 

... Winter Storm Warning IN Effect From 12 PM CST /1 PM Est/ Tuesday To 12 PM CST /1 PM Est/ Wednesday... 

The National Weather Service IN Chicago Has Issued A Winter Storm Warning... Which Is IN Effect From 12 PM CST /1 PM Est/ Tuesday To 12 PM CST /1 PM Est/ Wednesday. 

A Strong Winter Storm Is Developing Over The Central Plains. A Strong Cold Front Associated With The Storm Will Move Into Northern Illinois By Late Morning Tuesday. Ahead Of The Front... Lingering Rain Showers Will Continue Overnight And Into The Morning Hours Tuesday. As The Front Sweeps Across The Region... Winds Will Quickly Strengthen To 25 To 35 Mph With Gusts To 45 Mph. With The Frontal Passage... Temperatures Will Drop Sharply And Rain Will Quickly Change Over To Snow. Any Residual Ponding Of Water And Slushy Snow Will Freeze IN Place... Creating Treacherous Driving Conditions. The Strong Winds Combined With Ongoing Snowfall Will Cause Occasional Brief Whiteout Conditions At Times... Particularly During The Late Afternoon And Evening Hours. The Heaviest Snowfall Is Expected To Occur Over North Central Illinois With 2 To 4 Inches Total Accumulation... And Lesser Amounts To The South And East. Much Of The Snow Should End By Late Tuesday Evening And The Concern Will Transition Over To Dangerously Low Wind Chills. Temperatures Are Expected To Drop Below Zero Over North Central Illinois And Into The Single Digits Elsewhere. Combined With Continued Strong Winds... Wind Chill Readings Will Drop To Around 20 Below Zero Late Tuesday Night And Early Wednesday Morning. Blowing And Drifting Snow Will Also Cover Portions Of The Region... Particularly North Of The Interstate 80 Corridor Where The Heavier Snow Is Expected. 

A Winter Storm Warning Means Significant Amounts Of Snow... Strong Winds And Dangerously Low Wind Chills Are Likely. This Will Make Travel Very Hazardous Or Impossible.


----------



## dlcs

WTF, Blizzard warning for Northwest IL., only suppose to get 3 inches of snow. Great it will all be in one big pile now.


----------



## 3311

Be prepared for this storm. It seems to be growing in intensity each hour .


----------



## Dissociative

:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce:


----------



## dlcs

Local weather guesser said at 10:00pm that there will be about 5hrs of blizzard conditions and about 4inches. The last one was only suppose to drop a "quick 3 inches" and we ended up with snow all night and 10 inches.  Who knows what tomorrow will bring, I'll wait for the now forcast, seems thats the only right forcast anymore.


----------



## ultimate plow

Lets see were going to have a little of everything today? 40 degrees, ice, snow, wind. I love this thread.


----------



## McDude

oh and they're saying possible "major" winter storm thursday night into friday.


----------



## scottL

the National Weather Service defines a blizzard as sustained 35 mph (56 km/h) winds which leads to blowing snow and causes visibilities of ¼ mile or less, lasting for at least 3 hours. Temperature is not taken into consideration when issuing a blizzard warning.

The model maps right now do not show a lot of snow. Kicking around 4m, a burst until 6m flurries until midnight. Maybe 1-2"...The pain will be the wind will probably dictate if we plow or wait for the wind to do clean ups.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Plow mounted, spreader full and waiting....
I hear this in my head..
This just in, the snow you were waiting for went by you and landed everywhere else that was NOT waiting.:crying:
LOL, Oh and fingers are crossed again as it work well last time for me.purplebou


----------



## dlcs

Now the clowns say we might see 1" this afternoon anf less than a 1" during the evening. All this snow with 50mph gusts. I don't know about you guys but i don't see alot of plowing tonight.


----------



## dlcs

Dodge Plow Pwr;501352 said:


> Plow mounted, spreader full and waiting....
> I hear this in my head..
> This just in, the snow you were waiting for went by you and landed everywhere else that was NOT waiting.:crying:
> LOL, Oh and fingers are crossed again as it work well last time for me.purplebou


YOU You are the one who did it. Get that plow unmounted and unload that spreader. make yourself as unprepared as possible, that surely will bring the snow back around.purplebou LOL


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

dlcs;501355 said:


> YOU You are the one who did it. Get that plow unmounted and unload that spreader. make yourself as unprepared as possible, that surely will bring the snow back around.purplebou LOL


I can fix that, I now have to drive to Chicago to do a pick up, so plow has to come off and spreader as well.:realmad: Last time this happened we got that 6-8" last storm. So get ready, have to go out in the raind and take stuff off as I hate driving the tollway and downtown Chicago with the plow on.
Your wish is granted


----------



## Ggg6

All I have seen so far is drizzle and warm temps in the Rockford, Beloit, @ Freeport areas.


----------



## clncut

Tom Skilling is saying looks like possible major winter storm for Thurs-Fri is moving farther south.....:crying: Just give me my 2" and Ill be happy!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I stand with my prediction of 9 feet on Thursday :salute:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Where the hell is our snow for tonight?


----------



## stroker79

Grassbusters;501777 said:


> Where the hell is our snow for tonight?


Wind blew it away!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

stroker79;501790 said:


> Wind blew it away!


**** this . . . . . .


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Bryan GB can you tell me who the guy is on craigslist that has the salt thanks russ


----------



## Ggg6

Well when the sun went down the drizzle froze and is making roads slick. The snow has started falling too.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

for Russ.....bulk salt available during storms......or anybody else

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/for/553921790.html


----------



## ultimate plow

Its pretty nasty out there. Looks like we'll have some work early


----------



## yamaguy

Just got in from knocking back some drifts. Not a real push, but it will do I guess.


----------



## Mark13

yamaguy;502294 said:


> Just got in from knocking back some drifts. Not a real push, but it will do I guess.


Same with me. A few lots had nothing and some had 2ft drifts.


----------



## scottL

Mark13;502299 said:


> Same with me. A few lots had nothing and some had 2ft drifts.


Your last set of posts on YOUR truck and repair link says you were still having electrical problems, plow is damaged and not functioning.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Just a couple of little drifts to clean and spread a tiny amount of salt by dock doors... Didn't make any payup this time. Waiting for Thursday now...


----------



## ahoron

weatherman just said thursday/friday may head south not hit chicago so that means we will get 2 feet. Got 4 hours in last night, got to love the wind driven snow.


----------



## Mark13

scottL;502348 said:


> Your last set of posts on YOUR truck and repair link says you were still having electrical problems, plow is damaged and not functioning.


I didn't say I was driving MY truck this storm.


----------



## Dissociative

6 hours.................


----------



## ultimate plow

lotta salt and cleanups. We gotta show off some of our trucks more too in this thread. All these posts and no chi town area plowing pics to go along. Hey if it snows this week ill be the first


----------



## REAPER

dlcs;501353 said:


> Now the clowns say we might see 1" this afternoon anf less than a 1" during the evening. All this snow with 50mph gusts. I don't know about you guys but i don't see alot of plowing tonight.


All of my lots must have caught all the snow the wind was blowing.

16 hours plow/salting with 4 hours sleep in between.


----------



## dlcs

REAPER;502661 said:


> All of my lots must have caught all the snow the wind was blowing.
> 
> 16 hours plow/salting with 4 hours sleep in between.


Lucky dog. I made 2 salt runs and that was it. Didn't even drop the plow once. Maybe tomorrow or Friday. LOL


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

6-9 tomorrow? WTF????


----------



## dlcs

I just checked don't noaa's website and they are calling for 3" tomorrow night, I'll take it. Should be of the light and fluffy variety. purplebou


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

*Thursday*

payupThursday
1/31/2008Hi: 29°Cloudy with a 50 percent chance of snow. Highs in the mid 20s. Lowest wind chill readings 5 below to 5 above zero in the morning. East winds 10 to 15 mph.Lo: 22°Snow. Snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches. Temperatures nearly steady in the mid 20s. Northeast winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation 90 percent.


----------



## KC9LDB

Out form 1130pm to 600am on all the accounts. Had some major drifting.


----------



## Dissociative

*picture thread*


----------



## Dissociative




----------



## Dissociative




----------



## Dissociative




----------



## Mark13

Here is my truck (that always seems to break right before a storm)


----------



## Mark13

Here is a picture of the truck clean and before I got hit.









And this is what I got to use for this last storm :redbounce (if only it was a dmax or cummins )


----------



## Dissociative

Mark13;502878 said:


> :redbounce (if only it was a dmax or cummins


hey...ask grass about how the cummins fairs up againts a 6.0.....lol


----------



## Mark13

Dissociative;502927 said:


> hey...ask grass about how the cummins fairs up againts a 6.0.....lol


Isn't his stock though and yours is quite modded? V8 vs I6, the v8 will rev faster. The cummins isn't quick to start with as far as I know


----------



## Dissociative

not quite modded...just a tune


----------



## snowman79

Hey Mark, do you go to MCC and if so did you take that ford with the v-plow to school, or does your budddy go there because ive seen that sitting out there...


----------



## tls22

Grassbusters;502733 said:


> 6-9 tomorrow? WTF????


I hope ur not mad about that, i will take the 6-9 if u dont want it!payup

Have fun guys! be safe!


----------



## Mark13

snowman79;503055 said:


> Hey Mark, do you go to MCC and if so did you take that ford with the v-plow to school, or does your budddy go there because ive seen that sitting out there...


Yup, I go to MCC
I drove it there tuesday. Otherwise my boss also takes a couple classes there and he normally has it. I normaly have my white chevy parked next to my friends lifted f350.


----------



## yamaguy

The places I plow are all closed by 6PM, and because of the way most of the storms have been this year I almost never get to go out and open the isles up. That would add up to quite a few extra hours for me. This next storm looks to be the same way as well. I guess I shouldn't complain because at least we are getting snow unlike out east.


----------



## Donny O.

yamaguy;499206 said:


> Yea if the truck runs (which most times it will at least idle) it will only take a few minutes to free up the lines. I had to use it one time about 8 years ago and it was amazing how fast it works.


good to hear in case i ever need it. my car didn't want to start today. it had been sitting since saturday and i now think my battery is on the way out, cuz it started in colder weather all winter, but after cranking for 15-20sec then stopping and relighting the glow plugs it cranked about 5 sec then started clicking.....prob time for a battery.

back on topic.....I hope we get what they are calling for this week....I have a snowmobile trip to finance!!!


----------



## snowman79

Well here up in Northern Illinois...Mchenry County...we are expecting 2-4 with isolated 5 amounts, the farther south and east you go the heavier it gets..u guys in and around chicago looks like ull see 6 inch maye..and south of chicago...they sound like they are going to get hammered

Im just pissed because i dont think im going to go out this time...i think ive got the flu....


----------



## yamaguy

snowman79;503237 said:


> Im just pissed because i dont think im going to go out this time...i think ive got the flu....


No time for that! Just sit on a bucket and puke out the window.


----------



## ta3834bbl

MONEY MONEY MONEY, Looks like the south side is about to be hammered! :redbounce
Gonna be a wonderful but long evening/morning/day coming up. Calling for 7-10" with locally heavier amounts. Shizamm!


----------



## stroker79

:bluebouncIts snowing!!!!:bluebouncpayup


----------



## santelikk

7-11 inches per the storm warning for my area.
And 1 of our trucks is down
Which means more payup for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clncut

ta3834bbl;503382 said:


> MONEY MONEY MONEY, Looks like the south side is about to be hammered! :redbounce
> Gonna be a wonderful but long evening/morning/day coming up. Calling for 7-10" with locally heavier amounts. Shizamm!


Looks promising, just saw the latest weather report..8-12". Looks like its going to be a long night/day. Just checked over the truck, gassed up all the blowers and its off to try to get a nap in. Be safe out there!


----------



## Wieckster

calling for 2-5 here in Rockford it has been snowing since about noon but its taking its time small flakes will take awhile to amount to enough to push


----------



## 3311

4" on the ground at 8:20 pm and still falling pretty good !!


----------



## Dissociative

be nice if we had a real location for you so we knew where you were Triton


----------



## Dissociative

yamaguy;503330 said:


> Just sit on a bucket and puke out the window.


this is my normal attire for plowing after a bar night....lol


----------



## snowman79

Well looks like we are going to be getting HAMMERED. Forcast totals keep growing and moving farther North. I hate you guys who arent sick...turns out ive got Strep throat and cant stay awake more then an hour at a time without passing out. Not to mention im on every drug imaginable.


----------



## Donny O.

snowman79;504236 said:


> Well looks like we are going to be getting HAMMERED. Forcast totals keep growing and moving farther North. I hate you guys who arent sick...turns out ive got Strep throat and cant stay awake more then an hour at a time without passing out. Not to mention im on every drug imaginable.


i'm glad for the extra snow, but i'm in the sick boat with you and many others. I have Bronchitis and Pneumonia....cant jsut have one i have to get both. feeling pretty good today after a few days of antibiotics but I missed out on some money this past weekend because of it!!


----------



## stroker79

man, that sux for you sick guys! makes plowin not even remotely fun.

I just got in from round 1. opened everything up 2 times already. im done till 1am. I cant sleep but this will probably be my last chance as this will be a looooong night/day/night!


----------



## KC9LDB

Just gonna bite the bullet and go out at 1am, at least move some of it...


----------



## Dissociative

i am gone...starting 12am and not planning on stopping till tommorrow afternoon


----------



## Mark13

I wanna go out. My truck is in woodstock and my plow is in island lake


----------



## yamaguy

I'm rollin'


----------



## Donny O.

leaving work in a few minutes and hope we got almost as much at home as we had here at work then I will be out plowing in a few hours.


----------



## Ggg6

I think we got about 5" in Rockford. I know many places got more but after 14 hours of plowing I am beat and glad we didn't get more. Plowed 135 mi and never left the parking lot.


----------



## KC9LDB

Must say, that was worth it, just gotta go back out anytime past 7pm and do some touch ups. For now...


----------



## bgsnowcommand

this is starting to get old.. all the crews are still out, and we will have to go back tonight for touch ups as well.. i'd like a break.


----------



## scottL

bgsnowcommand;504684 said:


> this is starting to get old.. all the crews are still out, and we will have to go back tonight for touch ups as well.. i'd like a break.


Uuuuhhh.. If your TYPING your post would you not be out of the truck and hence on a break? Besides rest is for retirement or death.


----------



## ta3834bbl

Just got in at 2PM. Will have to go out for cleanups after the stores close. Time for shut eye. Worked until almost 1AM on the salary job then went out to play in the snow. Had about 8-10 down here. Todd KB9YJL


----------



## ultimate plow

wheeeeeew boy, Got way more in mchenry county than what they were forcasting. Had anywhere from 7 to 12 inches. They had us for 3-5inches. Started last night 11pm and just got in. Have to go back out tonight for cleanups when all the cars are gone.payup


----------



## snowman79

Just got in...went out around 7 am...till 2:30 pm..not to bad for someone who is sick as a dog. Ran a buddies truck while he ran the skiddy.


----------



## tls22

snowman79;504725 said:


> Just got in...went out around 7 am...till 2:30 pm..not to bad for someone who is sick as a dog. Ran a buddies truck while he ran the skiddy.


ur the man a beer for u


----------



## stroker79

seems like i shoulda had more but i got 19 hours in today and probably about 9 more tonight.

that was some fun snow to push!


----------



## tls22

any1 have good viedos?


----------



## bgsnowcommand

I wasn't on a break. I don't drive. I am in the office orchestrating the madness all night. I've been here 25 hours now. So, can I get one now, at least from you?


----------



## tls22

:QUOTE=bgsnowcommand;504765]I wasn't on a break. I don't drive. I am in the office orchestrating the madness all night. I've been here 25 hours now. So, can I get one now, at least from you?[/QUOTE]

yeah u can get one


----------



## bgsnowcommand

I appreciate ya.. now let's all pound a beer and pass out until it's time to clean up.


----------



## REAPER

Have not counted my hours yet but after the 16 the other day I have a pretty good total.

Yesterday left at 12 noon. Got back at 9:30pm. Left again at 1 am got back at 3 pm about a hour ago.

so another 23.5 
Clean ups tonight.


Ouch is all I can say, as this old man is plumb wore out. :crying:


Night.


----------



## tls22

bgsnowcommand;504776 said:


> I appreciate ya.. now let's all pound a beer and pass out until it's time to clean up.


every1 gets a beer from me


----------



## Dissociative

stroker79;504740 said:


> seems like i shoulda had more but i got 19 hours in today and probably about 9 more tonight.


ok...stop inflating those numbers...we gotta be honest here....

i went out at 12am...and got back in at 4:30 PM...16.5 hours..

plus i had like 9 during the day...

i think reaper is gonna take us all to school on this storm...

i have to go back out tonight for clean-up....it's 5:30 already...do i sleep for a few?..or just go 2 nights in a row?...lol


----------



## santelikk

I've been awake since Thursday @ 6:30 Am.

I was out plowing since 2 am on Friday. and we are still not done. The boss called me and my partner an hour ago and told us to go HOME! We have to finish the job tomorrow.


----------



## yamaguy

santelikk;504843 said:


> I've been awake since Thursday @ 6:30 Am.
> 
> I was out plowing since 2 am on Friday. and we are still not done. The boss called me and my partner an hour ago and told us to go HOME! We have to finish the job tomorrow.


I've been awake since 8:30 am on Thursrday


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;504825 said:


> ok...stop inflating those numbers...we gotta be honest here....
> 
> i went out at 12am...and got back in at 4:30 PM...16.5 hours..
> 
> plus i had like 9 during the day...
> 
> i think reaper is gonna take us all to school on this storm...
> 
> i have to go back out tonight for clean-up....it's 5:30 already...do i sleep for a few?..or just go 2 nights in a row?...lol


you never called me back!?

3pm thursday to 930 pm thursday then 1 am until 230pm friday. I took a couple hours off for bs stuff. so thats around 19payup


----------



## Philbilly2

Well, guys, I made the mistake again, of when the snow started falling on Thursday, I sould have went to bed.  I kept on getting stuff ready insted. Woke up on Thursday at 5:30am, and started fixing everything that needed fixing. Took 6 pallets of salt up to a storage unit closer to where we plow at, got back and got the call to head up to the city and start doing cul-de-sacs. Got up there about 9:00pm, did the schools at 2:00am on friday morning, starage unit facility at 8:00am, back to the schools from 12:30pm untill 10:00pm, came home did my accounts here, in bed at 12:15am saturday morning. I slept until 7:15am this morning and still feel like sh*t.


----------



## KC9LDB

Philbilly2;505219 said:


> Well, guys, I made the mistake again, of when the snow started falling on Thursday, I should have went to bed.  I kept on getting stuff ready instead. Woke up on Thursday at 5:30am, and started fixing everything that needed fixing. Took 6 pallets of salt up to a storage unit closer to where we plow at, got back and got the call to head up to the city and start doing cul-de-sacs. Got up there about 9:00pm, did the schools at 2:00am on Friday morning, storage unit facility at 8:00am, back to the schools from 12:30pm until 10:00pm, came home did my accounts here, in bed at 12:15am Saturday morning. I slept until 7:15am this morning and still feel like sh*t.


Yeah, I know how for feel, that sucks, I always have like too much caffeine and cant sleep and feel like ****, thats not too fun either..


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

We got 7'' to 10'' in our area. Worked about 22 hours total (6 hours at my full time job). Finally got to sleep around 12:30 last night. I have a video which I will downlaod later. I'm to lazy to walk out to my truck and get the camera.....


----------



## REAPER

Was anybody else thankful that the system went to the west and north of us today?

I was. 

Sick as a dog (Thanks Son) 

Finally sat down and did all of January billing.

102 Hours for January. 
And that was with a 8 day break the second week.

19 hours so far for Feb.

And it is only the 2nd 

I hope I can restock my salt before the next one moves in.

Remember when we would say "Why back when I was kid winters were so bad......." 

It is getting to that point here for our kids.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Little help  http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=505596#post505596


----------



## Dissociative

man....you better bite the bullet and at least put some money to reserve yourself a new one in case you can't find used..


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

tls22;504754 said:


> any1 have good viedos?


Any one know how to post videos? I have one from last night but have no clue how to post it?


----------



## stroker79

Well all in all, i am somewhere around 28 total.

This was by far the most fun push so fay this year. light fluffy snow and lots of it.

I didnt bring my video camera because I forgot it at home and actually, I was so overwhelmed with the amount of snow, the lack of drivers and the large lots, that is didnt really get to take any pictures, I am going take some pics of my piles which are HUGE and post those up on monday.

To do 3 huge lots and 5 other small lots, all i had was me, a guy with a 8.5 ft western that kept breaking down and a dump truck with a 10ft plow. We did great for what we had and could not have done it any better.

Anyway, here are some catch up pics of the last storm and one from the most recent.

Here is the the most recent first then the last storm










last storm


----------



## stroker79

And here she is after a good cleaning (not recently)


----------



## stroker79

Got called out to clean this for a customer a few storms ago

Before










After


----------



## stroker79

here is a video of my truck during this last storm, I was stuck in the parking lot of one of our accounts for awhile since it was rush hour and it took forever to get anywhere so i just sat and chilled out in my truck for a about an hour.

it was mostly so show off my new hideaway strobes.

I absolutely love them and they didnt bother me at all. The flash back was BARELY there and when it was it looked pretty cool


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Very Nice Lights!


----------



## AlwaysGreener

stroker79;505933 said:


> here is a video of my truck during this last storm, I was stuck in the parking lot of one of our accounts for awhile since it was rush hour and it took forever to get anywhere so i just sat and chilled out in my truck for a about an hour.
> 
> it was mostly so show off my new hideaway strobes.
> 
> I absolutely love them and they didnt bother me at all. The flash back was BARELY there and when it was it looked pretty cool


Looks like you are in Schaumburg??


----------



## REAPER

Better get the salt loaded. :crying:


About a year ago maybe more I had posted somewhere in these forms that a perfect winter would be to go out every other day or at least every 3rd day for a whole year.

I take that back.

I need a break. 
My trucks need a break.
My back needs a break.

My back up truck is down with broke brake lines and a pump that wont lift.

My main truck is starting to make some very strange sounds coming from the front axle.
In both 2 whl and 4 whl drive. It also has developed a bad vibration and or shake at speeds above 55 mph. 

A 2 week break would be nice about now to get everything back to par and salt stock replenished.
Also I would love to know who started this bug that is going around Illinois. :realmad: Lot's of people are sick. 3 in my house alone. But I know a few guys out there I have seen or talked to also have the same bug.

So to all you guys that are hoping for this to hit tonight.

I have already washed looked at and lubed and gassed up truck.
Plow is on and clean.
Salt is loaded ready to pull out of garage. :crying:

I hope to have put the Lew-easy-anny VooDoo Mo-Jo on it to scare it away.


----------



## SnowMatt13

It's funny to hear you say that Reaper......
My village (about 15 min. from McHenry)....drivers are tired, angry and tired of looking at orange trucks.
Trying to keep up with maintenance, but sometimes just have time to re-fuel and check the basics (grease, etc.)
Salt pile getting smaller, shortages all over. Salt company holding state contract told me "once you hit you max (tonnage you signed up for) don't call for any more"
Lots of local muni's mixing at least 50/50 salt sand, some 75sand/25salt, some already down to straight sand. Some (not wanting to be mentioned by name) are down to salting intersections ONLY.
April 1st is a long time away.......
I never thought I'd say it either, but we could use a week or two off,.......


----------



## stroker79

AlwaysGreener;506030 said:


> Looks like you are in Schaumburg??


I live in schaumburg, have you seen me around?

the video was from a lot in des plaines


----------



## Ggg6

stroker79;506265 said:


> I live in schaumburg, have you seen me around?


I noticed your zip was Schaumburg but you say you are in NW IL. I was going to jack you about that, but didn't get around to it.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Um, its been 2 days...we need snow again!


----------



## stroker79

Ggg6;506314 said:


> I noticed your zip was Schaumburg but you say you are in NW IL. I was going to jack you about that, but didn't get around to it.


your right, im used to saying the NW suburbs but it looks like i just put in nw illinois, haha.


----------



## Ggg6

It has been snowing for about 45 minutes now, and there is enough to push already. Going out now, glad I didn't start the super bowl drinking yet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://forecast.weather.gov/wwamap/wwatxtget.php?cwa=lot&wwa=winter weather advisory


----------



## 1olddogtwo

here it comes http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=lot&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

well let us know when it starts snowing


----------



## dlcs

Snowing here. Don't Noaa went from 1/2" to a winterstorm warning with 2-8" of accum. in the course of a couple of hours.  I'd say we may see 3" before all said and done, but thats enough.payup


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

It is still not snowing here!!! I've been sick the last couple of days and I would be glad if it turns into just a salt event. JMO.


----------



## Mark13

Noaa is saying 2-4" for woodstock :redbounce




Eric, you got a pm also.


----------



## madmaxxxx

WE have over 2" in Morris, IL Snowing like mad.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

2''+ down and snowing like no tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## ultimate plow

I know its superbowl but its snowing. Where the hell did this come from. LOL


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

snow started at 6:40pm at 7:45 pm there is 3.2" on the ground and still snowing hard.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

4 inches and calming down . . . . . . . . that was a fun past two hours. Well we are all heading out now, don't see much sense in salting tonight. Should be forty tomorrow


----------



## McDude

weather people still have yet to be able to predict winter. I remember the 9" snow we had in mid December 2007 when it was just supposed to be 2-4" it went from a snow advisory in the middle of the storm to a heavy snow warning.


----------



## Ggg6

We got at least 5".


----------



## 3311

Winter Storm Watch for us on Tuesday 6-10 possible !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ta3834bbl

We went out at 10PM and just got back in at 7AM. Total surprise snowfall, but I liked it. Now there is a winter storm watch for Tues/Wed. Bring it on!


----------



## madmaxxxx

We got 5.5", heavy push.


----------



## snowman79

Hey, Man am i unlucky. The weekend we get two snow events im sick with a sinus infection and on meds that make me zonk out and sleep for 8 hours at a time. Man...everytime i woke up i think it was snowing ha ha. But now that im feelin better...bring on Tuesday! Where is this snow suppose to fall. Northern suburbs or south?


----------



## 84deisel

along and north of the i 88 corridor.I may like the money but I too vote for a break.:crying::realmad: damn flu wont go away when I am working all the time.


----------



## Mark13

Its now raining/ freezing rain, and thundering and lightning here(woodstock).


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

fuel consumption is high, trucks are starting to show signs of weakness, casualties are still low, but for how long i don't know, salt supplies are dwindling, we are running out of places to put this stuff, food supply is ok, beer consumption is dangerously low at this point, we are tired, but our moral is still high,,,,why,,,Because we are:salute: Elite Snowplowing:salute:, And nothing will stop us.....


----------



## santelikk

Sunday, went to do some pm on the truck, an idler pulley decided to freeze up. (It had been squeeling) and was part of the planned pm. I lost the serp belt and then no brakes or steering. Called all the part stores I could find open on sunday and no one had the pulley. Got a new belt and stole a pulley off a broken down 350 in the shop. A little bit of ******* engineering and it works for the time being. Good thing too. Last night at 5:30-6:00 someone ordered a danm blizzard for our area. In the time it took me to fuel up it went from .5 inch on the ground to 1.5-2". Went out at 1 am and got finished up around 5:30 heavy wet stuff to push.


----------



## REAPER

Well my VooDoo was reversed by that Bi__h Mother Nature.

Not only did she dump a nice wet 4-5 inch. 
It was all my truck could take.

Both trucks down until repairs can be preformed! :realmad: :realmad:

Lasted for another 6 1/2 last night before she gave out tho.
For a 98 and as much abuse I have put on it the last 2 years I am lucky this is the 1st major break.


----------



## Dissociative

busted a u-joint?


----------



## REAPER

Dissociative;507052 said:


> busted a u-joint?


No I think I broke a couple of teeth of the gear in the front axle.

But I aint a 4x4 mechainic and I did not open up the pumpkin.

Not to hijack the weather thread but what the hay.

There is a spot when rolling that sounds like a pc of steel in a bike spoke.

That is the best I can describe it. 
Happens in 4x4 and 2 whl dr.

I had it up on stands yeasterday before we went out and I found the spot where it clicks.
Being it was a Sunday I did not take anything apart without having access to a parts store.

It got to the point last night that I couldn't even push a pile without it sounding like I threw it in park while going 30 mph.


----------



## ta3834bbl

BNC SERVICES;506971 said:


> fuel consumption is high, trucks are starting to show signs of weakness, casualties are still low, but for how long i don't know, salt supplies are dwindling, we are running out of places to put this stuff, food supply is ok, beer consumption is dangerously low at this point, we are tired, but our moral is still high,,,,why,,,Because we are:salute: Elite Snowplowing:salute:, And nothing will stop us.....


BNC, You sound like you need some serious sleep!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

NO RETREAT !!! NO SURRENDER !!! 

Now repeat after me!!!

This is my TRUCK!

There are many trucks like this, but this one is mine!!

Without my truck , I am nothing . .. . . . . .

Without me, my truck is nothing!!!:salute:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Good evening, In less than a day, snowplows will join others from around the area. And we will be under a Winter Storm Warning, launching the largest snowplowing battle in the history of mankind! "Winter Storm Warning" That word should have new meaning for all of us this year. 

We can't be consumed by our petty differences anymore. We will be united in our common interests. Perhaps its fate that today is February Fourth, and you will once again be fighting a raging snowstorm! Not for, wealth, or pride... but for respect. We are fighting for our right to work, to plow snow, and should we win the day; the 2008 will no longer be known as a year in history, but as the year Chicago declared in one voice: "We will not go quietly into the night!" We will not vanish without a fight! We're going to keep plowing! We're going to dig out! Today we prepare for VICTORY!!!!!!!!! 


Everyone needs to just lock it up! This is not dress rehearsal, this is the real thing, this is a Winter Storm and we are professionals.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I need to become a weather guesser, I mean weather man.
Yesterday morning they said a slushy inch after midnight
Yesterday at noon they said 1-2 between midnight and 3 am.
Yesterday at 5 they said crap, snow advisory gonna start any minute now, up to 5 inches.
And boy did it come down for awhile. I heard that there was a time it was snowing at 2-3 inches/hour.
1 1/2 days to get it ready for whats comming tomorrow night.....


----------



## ta3834bbl

I thought BNC needed some sleep, Grassbuster, you need to lay off the caffiene in a big way! Pretty funny.  Todd 

PS I hope we get another foot Tuesday night.


----------



## ta3834bbl

Winter Storm Warning from Tuesday afternoon through Wednesday. Bring it,,,,,, the earlier the better.


----------



## Philbilly2

I got the busted u-joint! Front drive shaft! no 4wd is somthing that never really bothers me on a normal snow... not this on 6" of what seemed like pushing sand around.

Went out at 11:00pm sunday got home at 1:00pm today.

Short push, but all of these back to back pushes are taking a toll on my body and my ear drums from the mrs. b*tching about how I'm never home anymore! :realmad:


----------



## scottL

The storm for Tue into Wed is still being updated by the maps. Right now the intensity of the storm should yield 2" an hour for several hours and should be more than the previous storm which dumped 10". Snow/rain line is going to be tight for dupage co. North should see snow earlier. Rain starting at 6m changing to snow at 2:am. Out of the area to flurries by 3m Wed.

I have not seen the model maps this intense all season. ( Of course the maps have been changing fat like a summer rain storm so..... ). :bluebounc


----------



## Mark13

More snow 

It appears as if I may not be plowing with my truck any more this winter:angry:, probably going to finish it off with the atv unless that breaks also. The last storm took me 8hrs on the atv to do what my truck could have in 1hr. 


I love winter, but this winter sucks for me, I'm sure everyone else is rolling in the payup.


----------



## NoFearDeere

We have pushed a combined 12" since Friday, last night was suppose to be an inch, maybe 2. Yeah, we got 5. And tommorow night should be interesting. NOAA says another storm Thursday and again over the weekend.payup


----------



## Post Mowing

i set a new personal best 13 hours 12:30am to 1:30pm got a call to do some subbing man it was great. bring it on.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Sleet And Heavy Snow Is Expected Tuesday Evening Through Wednesday
Evening. The Heaviest Snow...up To 8 To 12 Inches...will Fall
Along And North Of The Interstate 88 Corridor Or North Of A Line
From Evanston To Aurora To Mendota...and Including The Northern
Suburbs Of Chicago And The Greater Rockford Metropolitan Area. The
Precipitation Will Start Out As A Mix Of Sleet And Snow Or Rain
And Snow And Then Quickly Change Over To All Snow. This Is A Very
Dynamic Situation With Snow Fall Amounts Of 1 To 2 Inches Per Hour
Possible. Winds Will Also Increase To 20 To 30 Mph...so Blowing
And Drifting Of Snow Is Also Likely.

Some Uncertainty Remains Regarding The Timing Of Precipitation
Changing From A Wintery Mix To All Snow...but When The Changeover
Occurs...the Precipitation Will Remain All Snow For The Remainder
Of The Event.

A Winter Storm Warning Means Significant Amounts Of Snow...
Sleet...and Ice Are Expected Or Occurring. Strong Winds Are Also
Possible. This Will Make Travel Very Hazardous Or Impossible.

$$


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Well i have logged 50 hours since jan 30. and there is more snow coming.......

Right now my dodge is in the shop getting the trans rebuilt and updated,,Yea theres a foot of snow coming, starting tonight. You want to talk about service..

yesterday.I call my buddy up, at 11am, who ownes a trans shop in Palatine, and tell him i just got done plowing and my trans is acting funny. There is a big storm coming and im afraid it wont make it through the storm..He says bring it up here now so he can check it out.I get there at 12pm. and he drives it around and says its got some internal flow issues. says the computer is telling it something is wrong so its increasing all the line pressures and there is a good chance of blowing out reverse from the constant shifting. he knows all this from just a test drive. So at 130pm its on a lift getting the trans pulled out and he will have it done for me before it snow's tuesday night...So now i sit and wait for my dodge back..

Its time anyways, and he says i must be driving and plowing with it right to get 100,000 miles out of rebuild. Thats how long its been since the last one. I will be breaking the 200,000 mile mark this plowing season, the truck is at 198,900 now...


----------



## snowman79

So how about this weather report: Rain changing to sleet and rain, then to rain snow, then to snow which it will remain snow for the reminder of the system late this afternoon early evening. Snow may fall at 1-2 inches per hour. Along with heavy snow falling winds from 20-30 miles will blow and drift snow. This combination has the potential to make traveling impossible. 

In my area they are forcasting 4-8 tonight and 3-6 tomorrow. When all said and done we could have around 8-12 inches with locally heavier amount aren't out of the question.

Thank god im feeling quite a bit better today. Still a little under the weather but im not going to miss out on this bank. I suppose all yall are out getting stuff ready and sleeping in while im up and having to go to school for three classes. Well looks like its going to be a biggy....cant wait for it to start falling


----------



## dlcs

Lastest numbers say up to 15 inches and 30mph winds. Keeps going up and and up. How high will it go?


----------



## scottL

It all depends on when the the rain/snow line moves. Norther and west around Rockford will change much earlier than south and est around SE Dupage. IF we change over midnight and not 4:am this could mean 6" more... Right now the maps look like; Converting over to snow around 4:am Wed. Very intense from 6:00am - 3:00pm and ending around 6:00pm Wed. Could see upto 2" an hour! The weather service thinks it will convert to snow earlier. If it does convert a few hours earlier I'd say 12-16", converts later and it could be 8-12"


----------



## NoFearDeere

*Aaahhh!*

Winter Storm Warning In Effect From Noon Today To 3 Pm Cst Wednesday...

The National Weather Service In Quad Cities Has Issued A Winter Storm Warning...which Is In Effect From Noon Today To 3 Pm Cst Wednesday. The Winter Storm Watch Is No Longer In Effect.

Snow Will Begin By Mid Afternoon And Continue Through Wednesday. The Heaviest Snowfall Is Expected To Occur Tonight With Snowfall Rates Of An Inch Per Hour. Conditions Appear Favorable For The Development Of Thunder Snow Late Tonight. If Thunder Snow Does Develop...snowfall Rates Of 2 Or 3 Inches Per Hour Will Be Possible. Winds Will Increase To 15 To 25 Mph Late Tonight Through Wednesday Causing Blowing And Drifting Snow. Travel Is Expected To Become Extremely Difficult Late Tonight And Wednesday Morning.

Current Information Suggests That The Axis Of The Heaviest Snow Will Develop Halfway Between Oskaloosa And Ottumwa Iowa...to Halfway Between Freeport And Rockford Illinois. Storm Total Snowfall Amounts Along This Axis Of 8 To 12 Inches Will Be Possible. The Addition Of Any Thunder Snow Would Result In Localized Areas Of Over 12 Inches. Amounts Of 6 To 8 Inches Are Expected Northwest Of The Heavy Snow Axis.

A Winter Storm Warning Means 6 To 8 Inches Or More Of Snow Falling At Intense Rates Of 1 To 3 Inches Per Hour...combined With Strong Winds And Possibly...sleet...and/or Freezing Rain Is Expected Or Occurring. This Will Make Travel Very Dangerous Or Impossible...so Only Travel In An Emergency And Take Your Winter Survival Kit.


----------



## dlcs

scottL;507847 said:


> It all depends on when the the rain/snow line moves. Norther and west around Rockford will change much earlier than south and est around SE Dupage. IF we change over midnight and not 4:am this could mean 6" more... Right now the maps look like; Converting over to snow around 4:am Wed. Very intense from 6:00am - 3:00pm and ending around 6:00pm Wed. Could see upto 2" an hour! The weather service thinks it will convert to snow earlier. If it does convert a few hours earlier I'd say 12-16", converts later and it could be 8-12"


You right but it wouldn't suprise me if they are way high on totals either.


----------



## REAPER

BNC SERVICES;507823 said:


> Well i have logged 50 hours since jan 30. and there is more snow coming.......
> 
> Right now my dodge is in the shop getting the trans rebuilt and updated,,Yea theres a foot of snow coming, starting tonight. You want to talk about service..
> 
> yesterday.I call my buddy up, at 11am, who ownes a trans shop in Palatine, and tell him i just got done plowing and my trans is acting funny. There is a big storm coming and im afraid it wont make it through the storm..He says bring it up here now so he can check it out.I get there at 12pm. and he drives it around and says its got some internal flow issues. says the computer is telling it something is wrong so its increasing all the line pressures and there is a good chance of blowing out reverse from the constant shifting. he knows all this from just a test drive. So at 130pm its on a lift getting the trans pulled out and he will have it done for me before it snow's tuesday night...So now i sit and wait for my dodge back..
> 
> Its time anyways, and he says i must be driving and plowing with it right to get 100,000 miles out of rebuild. Thats how long its been since the last one. I will be breaking the 200,000 mile mark this plowing season, the truck is at 198,900 now...


Both of mine in shop.

Good friends with them as well and they are hoping everything goes well at least for one before the storm.

The GMC is officially down waiting for parts and they wont even be in the state when this storm ends.

Hopeful that the repairs on the Dodge are going better.

Still waiting for my morning call from them. :crying:


----------



## yamaguy

I need to do a u-joint today and try to get my blower running!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Our Father, who art in Chicago, 

Elite Snowplowing be thy Name. 

Thy winter storm come. 

Thy snowplow done, 

On streets as it is in parking lots. 

Give us this day our daily snowplow. 

And protect our equipment,

As with out it, we are nothing.

And lead us not into the ditch, 

But safety to the lot we shall clear. 

For we will not stop, 

for the power, 

for the glory, 

for ever and ever. 

Amen!


----------



## weeman97

that is some nice praying to the snow gods....we need to pray for my truck in paticular!! see ya tonight hopefullywesport


----------



## dlcs

REAPER;507911 said:


> Both of mine in shop.
> 
> Good friends with them as well and they are hoping everything goes well at least for one before the storm.
> 
> The GMC is officially down waiting for parts and they wont even be in the state when this storm ends.
> 
> Hopeful that the repairs on the Dodge are going better.
> 
> Still waiting for my morning call from them. :crying:


Hope they get you up and running before the snow. I'd be having a nervous breakdown if my trucks were in the shop today. Good Luck!


----------



## REAPER

Anybody notice that a couple of places are calling for this storm to track more to the north then the Chicagoland area?


----------



## KC9LDB

Cant wait for tonight, trucks are ready to go, gassed up, repairs done. ill post some vids from tonight and a few days ago, just gotta charge the batts. Have fun out there tonight! payup :waving:


----------



## dlcs

REAPER;508023 said:


> Anybody notice that a couple of places are calling for this storm to track more to the north then the Chicagoland area?


Who? Details please.


----------



## REAPER

John Dee

Accu Weather

Weather channel is starting to move it a bit north as we type.


----------



## dlcs

Your right, John Dee takes it quite a bit farther north. See I am having a hard time believing that this storm will dump heavy accum. over such a wide area. I don't doubt that we will see several inches but I think NOAA is getting carried away with this storm.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

accuweather hasnt called a snow storm correctly all year.

Weather channel is 50/50 

john dee is not a weather forcaster, but he does pretty good......


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Why don't you all do you self a favor and watch WGN news at noon. Tom will be on around 12:25pm on channel 9. He has been dead on all year.


----------



## scottL

Grassbusters;508114 said:


> Why don't you all do you self a favor and watch WGN news at noon. Tom will be on around 12:25pm on channel 9. He has been dead on all year.


Tom .... Mr. Dart Board.... Right all year.. Nope, no-way, nada. He picked off the last two storms in advance but, prior to that he's been off to wrong. I will give him this though - he and WGN crew at least try to give you a prediction and not just read off a teleprompter with no clue what their saying or putting in any thoughts of their own.

I'm still not sure HOW they are calling for snow before 4:am tomorrow  However, The model maps have the snow intensity increasing - I've not seen the models this intense for the period they are claiming all season. NW side of Rockford ... you'll be calling for


----------



## REAPER

I trust Tommy more then others.

Only because he tries to relate to you in doing his forecast and shows you and explains things out.

Either way this storm tracks we all are gonna get some snow.

Rockford.........20 inch + maybe? 

Glad I don't plow there.

Glad I got word my truck will be ready. $$$ will get you far ahead in a line of tires to be mounted I guess. 

Better get some rest kids cuz this is going to be a long week starting about midnight.

Salt now and Salt often it's Super Tuesday!


----------



## scottL

REAPER;508173 said:


> I trust Tommy more then others.
> 
> Only because he tries to relate to you in doing his forecast and shows you and explains things out.
> 
> Either way this storm tracks we all are gonna get some snow.
> 
> Rockford.........20 inch + maybe?
> 
> Glad I don't plow there.
> 
> Glad I got word my truck will be ready. $$$ will get you far ahead in a line of tires to be mounted I guess.
> 
> Better get some rest kids cuz this is going to be a long week starting about midnight.
> 
> Salt now and Salt often it's Super Tuesday!


Are you making the reference to Super Tuesday because it's pretty much a political snow job


----------



## REAPER

scottL;508181 said:


> Are you making the reference to Super Tuesday because it's pretty much a political snow job


You old enough to remember when Mayor Jane Byrne wanted to save money and waited till that snow in 1979 ended to send any plows out?

I use to drive with a guy that delivered medical supplies to home bound or bed ridden people.

The roads have never been clearer since that time and no mayor or elected official has ever wanted to be the ones who were against snow prevention and removal since.

I do not care where you go in the snow belt, Chicago tries to keep their roads clear better then anyone in the Country and will spend gobs of money to do so.


----------



## scottL

Jayne Byrne got in because of the snow. Previous guy was the slacker.

BTW .. Good article in the DailyHerald today on the salt shortage. It only focused on a few towns but, it really applies to most all of them. They also did not mention that Morton has told their resellers to halt new sales outside of government contracts.


----------



## REAPER

See I'm getting so old I got that oldtimers thing CRS.

Found this article interesting from 2005.

Chicago snow
Chicago got a big snowstorm of 9 or 10" over the last couple days. Now I haven't lived in Chicago since 1990, but I did spend the first 21-plus years of my life there, and this strikes me as a sizeable snowstorm for the place. But Chicago Tribune columnist Mary Schmich claims that Chicagoans are getting a bit wimpy about snow:

Early this week, with a little snow in the forecast, the former hog butchers to the world started twittering as if we lived in Tucson.

Snow, snow, scary snow was coming! Batten down the parking spots!

Shortly before the scary, scary snow started falling, I heard a woman in the supermarket line tell the clerk she was there to stock up on provisions before the snow hit. Oh please. That's what they do in Atlanta. In Orlando. In cities that have the winter muscle tone of squids.

In places with real winter--the kind of place this used to be--people walk 5 miles in the snow to get provisions so they can brag about it later.

But our little patch of global warming has turned us into winter weaklings. We've had so little snow for so long that former Olympic shovelers have been reduced to amateurs, their winter muscle atrophied, their winter gumption gone.

Shoveling once a year is like jogging once a year. It leaves you whimpering and limping. This is particularly dispiriting to us Sunbelt transplants for whom winter--the physical demands, the mental focus--required years of special training.

The news reports crowed that this week's snowstorm was the biggest since January 2002. So? That just goes to show how wimpy our winters have become.

Yes, little children, sit still while your elders tell you how about those great backbreaking, character-building snows of yesteryear.

Way back in the last century, kiddos, winter was so nasty that a mayor got elected because the previous mayor couldn't clear the snow. Winter was once so bad that not only did it snow up to your ears, it sometimes stayed up there until May.

...

We pretend to like the pampering, but in our hearts Chicagoans are uneasy with winter ease. This city stakes its reputation on its brawn. It didn't get those big shoulders by lounging around in bikinis. It got them from trudging through snow. From slipping on ice. From scraping, defrosting and shoveling.

Now I definitely find the idea that Chicagoans could be starting to resemble Texans about snow to be very unsettling. Fortunately, though, I don't think it's true.

First of all, the only real evidence Schmich presents is the comments of an anonymous woman in a supermaket, and I wouldn't be surprised if this woman was indeed a transplant from Atlanta or Orlando, or perhaps even my new home town of San Antonio.

Second, while Chicago snow has been somewhat less abundant than the long-term average for last few years, this is nothing unusual for Chicago. In fact, based on this chart at this website, it is the huge snow years of the 1970s that were the true anomaly. An anomaly that has strongly colored all Chicagoans' memories, especially those of us who grew up there during that period, but still an anomaly.

The pattern of snowfall amounts over the last 20 Chicago winters greatly resembles the pattern of the 73 winters from 1885-86 through 1957-58, with most years having somewhat less than "average" snow, with the occasional very snowy year thrown in. From 1958-59 through 1984-85, Chicago had an abnormally snowy period.

The late 1970s really stands out, with the two snowiest years on record, by far, coming back to back, in 1977-78 and 1978-79. These are the snowy years Schmich refers to, "way back in the last century." (Poor Mayor Michael Bilandic didn't have a chance of getting all those record amounts of snow cleared and subsequently lost the 1979 Mayor's race to Jane Byrne.) I remember those years very well, and for a 10-year old kid like myself, it was great fun to play in the huge snowdrifts, and to clamber over them as I walked back-and-forth to school (uphill both ways, of course).

By my college years in the late 1980s, I was lamenting the relative lack of snow myself. Alas, I didn't realize that those late 1980s years were much more "normal" for Chicago than what I grew up with in the 1970s.

So, unless pre-1958 Chicagoans were soft about snow, I see no reason to fear 21st Century Chicagoans becoming so.

They had this graph as well. 70's sure had a lot of snow. :salute:


----------



## snowman79

Its snowing in Marengo right now moderately not sticking though....just making things wet.


----------



## Mark13

The battle has begun. Its snowing here in Woodstock.


Now if I just had a truck and plow to use.


----------



## clncut

This snowstorm is starting to look a little depressing for NW Indiana.:realmad: Although, I would not want to be pushing 12 plus inches of heavy wet snow either! 

J


----------



## dlcs

Sleeting heavy here, I hope it lightens up a little cause this stuff is heavy.


----------



## toby4492

Right on the line of 8"-13" here north of Milwaukee. Me and my Toro are not looking forward to it since we are to get the good dump overnite. Should be fun tomorrow morning. Grassbusters has prayed for all. Everyone stay safe and enjoy the payup.


----------



## ultimate plow

got an inch already boys. Its snowing like hell already and I didnt see no sleet/rain except for like 5 minutes. Its gonna be a long night/day/night/day. LoL


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

It is raining in Tinley Park right now no snow yet!payup


----------



## REAPER

Starting to snow here already as well. 31/120 

Pavement has a dusting and saw no rain or sleet before hand.


----------



## dlcs

*Half dollar flakes*

Snowing hard now, flakes are the size of half dollars. We have had a 1" in the last 15 minutes.


----------



## Mark13

Its starting to stick good out here in Woodstock, had no rain/sleet before hand either. 

I wanna plow


----------



## dlcs

Snow has just about quit now. I bet its all done. LOL


----------



## scottL

tim ... toby4492 ... don't you own a plow??????

.....btw ... anyone ever see a WINTER storm with ORANGE. sky is falling, sky is falling. grab shovel, plow... start driving around in circles. AAAhahhhhhhhhhhhh. :bluebounc


----------



## toby4492

scottL;508336 said:


> tim ... toby4492 ... don't you own a plow??????


Unfortunatley.......................................no. Any idea where I can get one.


----------



## gump

The mother of all storms! Rockford ILL is calling for 16 to 20 inches.


----------



## Mark13

gump;508367 said:


> The mother of all storms! Rockford ILL is calling for 16 to 20 inches.


16-20, should be good powder skiing tomarrow in the midwest


toby4492;508346 said:


> Unfortunatley.......................................no. Any idea where I can get one.


You should look into sno-way plows. They probably have one for your application.


----------



## toby4492

Mark13;508387 said:


> You should look into sno-way plows. They probably have one for your application.


Know anything about them LOL

The snow started here about 3:20 and flurried for about 40 minutes. In the last hour a good dusting and now the skies have opened. 20+ inches ahead of normal for this time of year it's getting crazy.  Good luck with your truck project.


----------



## Mark13

toby4492;508394 said:


> Know anything about them LOL
> 
> The snow started here about 3:20 and flurried for about 40 minutes. In the last hour a good dusting and now the skies have opened. 20+ inches ahead of normal for this time of year it's getting crazy.  Good luck with your truck project.


Here is a link to their website http://www.snoway.com/, maybe that will be able to help you find the perfect plow for your vehicle and what you plan to plow.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Its still raining here!!!!! WTF:redbounce


----------



## 02crew

Quit raining here, but NO Snow yet, and we are supposedly in the path of the 15 to 18 inches. Wish it would just hurry up and get here!!!


----------



## KC9LDB

Still rain here in woodridge, whats everyone else getting, anyone have snow yet?


----------



## Mark13

We probably have about 2" in woodstock at least. Its not snowing to hard at the moment.


----------



## toby4492

Mark13;508409 said:


> Here is a link to their website http://www.snoway.com/, maybe that will be able to help you find the perfect plow for your vehicle and what you plan to plow.


Thanks for the info. 

Snow has been next to nothing since 6:00 here. Less than 1/2" here so far. Was hoping to do some clean up tonight rather than have a bunch to deal with in the morning.


----------



## scottL

The model maps are still holding that the snow/rain line won't turn to snow until 4:am for Dupage. Wait until rush hour tomorrow morning .... it will be a parking lot!


----------



## stroker79

relax everyone!

The snow will be here. my suggestion would be to salt and then go to sleep now. its gonna be a rough one. the snow is on its way......

im off to bed in a few mins, have a pounding headache!


----------



## Dissociative

btw....WTF with all this rain...look at this radar we are RIGHT on the line...

http://www.accuweather.com/radar-la...&site=IL_&type=SIR&anim=1&level=state&large=1


----------



## NoFearDeere

And here we go.....moved snow for about 4 hours. Going out at about 2am till probably Thursday morning....payup


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Tom said the storm is slowing down and may not be snowing till morning but snow totals are going up City north and west 12-16 inches.


----------



## Dissociative

thats the most normal thing you have said in a while...lol


----------



## dfdsuperduty

nothing but rain just over the boarder in NW Indiana


----------



## dlcs

Raining so hard i can hear it on the roof. I'm going back out to clear the 2" of slush off the lots. They keep pushing the snow back, not its coming in around 6:00am? I'm just wondering if this storm is going to happen over our area. Seems north and west of here is getting snow right now. WQAD said around 7-8" total for our area, down from 15" earlier.


----------



## yamaguy

I got my snow blower running!!xysport That U-joint is gonna have to ride for a day or so. It's still 34* here in Plainfield!:crying:


----------



## Dissociative

wtf?.i am going to sleep...was going to start at 2am...but i don't think i can push rain...


----------



## yamaguy

Dissociative;508886 said:


> wtf?.i am going to sleep...was going to start at 2am...but i don't think i can push rain...


If they want to pay me I can push air!!


----------



## Donny O.

i'm in libertyville and we have pretty much nothing. now i'm heading home and my wife said we have about 6" there now so gona hook up the plow and get to work after i get there. bad part is this normal 2 hour drive will problaby be over 3 hours now!!


----------



## mustangmike45

im in eastern iowa and just got in from plowing about 5'' of heavy wet snow! going to take a break and relax then it's back out in 2 hours as it's snowing like crazy here and we're suppose to get 7'' more!


----------



## REAPER

OK it was snowing like gangbusters so I laid down for some pre-storm sleep.

What Happen? 

Went by the place in Highland Park and all they got was rain all night. :crying:


I know is coming but good grief they all but called out the National Guard last night....


----------



## dlcs

Rain has changed to snow here for now anyway. Maybe got a 1/2" of new snow. Radar shows a definate cut off line for us in about an hour. I wish if its going snow, just do it. I hate this waiting around BS.


----------



## Ggg6

No rain at all in Rkfd., at about 15:00 it started snowing and by 15:30 there was enough to plow. By 18:00 it would stop snowin 8787yg and drizzle a little, then start snowing again. Around 21:00 it turned into sleet and drizzle. The snow was extremely heavy. I just got home for a few hours sleep, it is supposed to turn back into snow around 04:00.
I heard 16-20" here but I really do not believe it.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

It just changed today form 6"-10" To 10"-15"purplebou:bluebounc:yow!::redbounce


----------



## Philbilly2

Went to bed last night at 6:30pm, woke up this morning at 3:45am becasue I could not sleep any more. Can't figure out why no one has called to say get out here. Look outside, still rain, looked at the doplar and it is just missing Naperville where we plow at. Oh well, I can wait, i'm in no hurry.


----------



## 02crew

*Went to bed expecting 15 inches,*

and I get NO SNOW ! Mother Nature is a Cruel B**tch !


----------



## Dissociative

9am....not a flake here....but i do have calls for salt...so it's cold enough...gota go...


----------



## toby4492

A winter storm warning remains in effect until 6 pm cst this afternoon.
Moderate or heavy snow will continue across all of southern wisconsin today. The heaviest snow is expected across portions of southern wisconsin this morning and early afternoon.
At 800 am, national weather service doppler radar indicated a large band of intense snowfall over portions of southern wisconsin. The band extended from just south of sheboygan and north of milwaukee, southwest to madison and janesville.
The snow may be very heavy with rapid accumulations and visibilities less than one quarter mile. Thundersnow and 2 to 3 inch per hour snowfall rates are possible this morning in southeast wisconsin.
Expected snowfall totals by this evening will range from 6 to 8 inches in the montello and wisconsin dells areas. 8 to 12 inches of snow are expected from sheboygan to beaver dam and madison. Between 12 and 18 inches are expected from monroe and janesville to milwaukee, waukesha, racine, kenosha, west bend and port Washington. There may be a sharp cutoff with less snow amounts from southern walworth county to racine and kenosha counties. However, these areas are still likely receive 8 to 12 inches.
In addition to the snow, strong north to northeast winds gusting up to 35 mph will produce considerable blowing and drifting snow creating near blizzard conditions, especially near lake michigan and also in inland rural locations. Snow drifts of 2 to 4 feet are likely and may be higher in exposed areas that favor drifting with north to northeast winds.
Travel is expected to become very dangerous or near impossible by late morning where heavy snow persists. Storms of this magnitude are capable of crippling the morning rush hour, especially in the milwaukee metro area. All interests should keep abreast of the latest forecast, and be prepared to alter your travel plans this morning. Be sure your vehicles fuel tank is at least half-full.

It's really coming down here.


----------



## AlwaysGreener

We are getting pounded right now I'm in Rockford, Belvidere. This will be a long 2 days for me and my crews.. Shovelers are already getting worn down..


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Had slush and it froze, spread salt it started to snow, and WHAMO it quit and still raining. I give up now I have to drive to Chicago and I will get stuck out there in it when it falls... Just my luck


----------



## yamaguy

It's still 33* here in Joliet!!!! I'm gonna go unhook the plow.


----------



## mustangmike45

just got in from another shift (10hrs this time) We've got about 13'' on the ground right now and it's still snowing like crazy!!! I have run out of room to pile the snow at 4 of my accounts and this snow's so heavy even my Rhino is having a hard time pushing it on the sidewalks. I hope it quits within the next 4-5 hours. going to bed now.


----------



## Mark13

Its snowing like crazy here in woodstock, I'm not sure where my driveway is at or where the road is thats normally perfectly visible from the computer.


----------



## Ggg6

Still snowing like mad here, very wet and heavy.


----------



## toby4492

Here too. About 10" so far and snowing like mad. They say the heaviest bands are just moving in for the next 3 hours.  Everyone stay safe.


----------



## Burkartsplow

sounds like it is working out real well for you guys out there. we have temps in the thirtys and floods everywhere. only if a cold front came through the last couple of days. well that is how this winter has gone here in cleveland. well make that money and be safe. the snow will come for us. the lake is still wide open so that is good for lake effect i think the rest of the season...


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

yamaguy;509204 said:


> It's still 33* here in Joliet!!!! I'm gonna go unhook the plow.


Where are you at in J-town I'm right next door in New Lenox.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I second the no place to put the snow
It is starting to blow hard and drifting is starting as well. I just took a break but have to get back at it here shortly. Getting a weird noise from the front axle of the truck....HEAVY snow wesport


----------



## Mark13

So we have 10+" of heavy wet snow and now its blowing like crazy. My truck has no plow, the atv won't push it, and the snowblower takes forever and is currently stuck in a drift (about 2-3ft deep now)


----------



## toby4492

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 9 PM CST THIS
EVENING.

AT 515 PM...NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DOPPLER RADAR INDICATED A
BAND OF INTENSE SNOWFALL ALONG A LINE FROM PORT WASHINGTON AND
SHEBOYGAN...TO WEST BEND AND MENOMONEE FALLS...TO OCONOMOWOC AND
HUSTISFORD...TO NEAR FORT ATKINSON AND PALMYRA. SNOWFALL RATES
WITHIN THIS BAND ARE APPROACHING 2 INCHES PER HOUR.

LAKE EFFECT SNOW MAY CONTINUE WELL INTO THE EVENING HOURS NEAR
THE LAKE. A FEW EXTRA INCHES MAY OCCUR DUE TO LAKE EFFECT OVER
LAKESHORE COUNTIES THROUGH 9 PM. EXPECTED SNOWFALL TOTALS BY THIS
EVENING WILL RANGE FROM 12 TO 20 INCHES.

IN ADDITION TO THE SNOW...STRONG NORTH TO NORTHEAST WINDS GUSTING
UP TO 40 MPH WILL CAUSE BLIZZARD CONDITIONS AT TIMES...AND
PROLONGED WHITEOUTS. SNOW DRIFTS OF 4 TO 7 FEET ARE LIKELY...AND
MAY BE HIGHER IN EXPOSED AREAS THAT FAVOR DRIFTING WITH NORTH TO
NORTHEAST WINDS. WINDS WILL BEGIN TO TAPER OFF AFTER 9 PM.

TRAVEL WILL CONTINUE TO BE NEAR IMPOSSIBLE THIS EVENING AND IS
STRONGLY DISCOURAGED. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL DUE TO AN EMERGENCY...
TAKE A WINTER STORM SURVIVAL KIT WITH YOU AND TELL SOMEBODY WHEN
AND WHERE YOU WILL BE TRAVELING.

I hear ya Mike. My Toro is about had it for the day, and so have I. :waving:


----------



## ABES

Mark13;509593 said:


> So we have 10+" of heavy wet snow and now its blowing like crazy. My truck has no plow, the atv won't push it, and the snowblower takes forever and is currently stuck in a drift (about 2-3ft deep now)


Mark you seem to have had a bad winter if i were you i would take a vacation down south and come back in the spring and hope for a better year next year.


----------



## madmaxxxx

Far SW burbs and all we got was less then 1" and some blowing snow. No push tonight! Salt only. In our area they forcast 6-10 which sucks. Next time I am not putting plow on truck till its plowable.


----------



## bgsnowcommand

madmaxxxx I hear ya. . Oak Forest got only 1 inch, while our accounts in the city got 6.. pretty much sums up what I think of the weather man right now, after being up all night last night to see how much snow we didn't have. Will go back out at 2 am to cleanup. What a pain in the ass.


----------



## bgsnowcommand

Does anyone know of any website that gives forecasts for a longer range than 10 days? (As if they can get it right for 1 day)


----------



## toby4492

http://www.accuweather.com will go out as far as 15 days.


----------



## madmaxxxx

For that matter, ask me what day you want to know about and I will come up with a forcast that has to be equal to what the some weatherman can forcast.


----------



## snowman79

Just got in...been out since 5 AM...cleared lots before 9...HEAVY WET SLUSHY snow. Then snowing like Mad...couldn't keep up. Damn place had to be cleared to so pushed and cleared all day. Snow coming down so hard at time i couldn't see. Slowed down around 5:30. Then windy as all get out..blizzard conditions. Rough...had about 14 inches at all acounts. 2-3 foots drifts to. Route 20 between Marengo and Garden Prairie...foot to foot an half of snow on it at 8. They were using a grader with a big V plow in front, the blade in the middle, and a side blade to punch through the drifts and stuff, then a big OSH Kosh followed behind...then two normal Dumps followed that. It was awesome! Best storm ive seen in a while. Goind to bed now...getting up atound 5 am to start cleaning up and fullly clearing lots, then ive got school, at 8:30-11:30, then prolly going back out. Cheers boys this was the storm we all have been waiting for


----------



## REAPER

Left shortly after my last post at about 2am.

Just got back in and wanted to see what everyone got.

What a variance there is all over.

14" where I was at. 
Have pictures but will have to post later.

Just stopped for supplies and salt and am heading to s-Schaumburg.

See if I can get a 36 hour day out of this. :crying: (<--- in pain)


----------



## KC9LDB

awesome night, just got back, have a vid to go up later on. We had around 4-5 and 3-4 at our accounts, wet heavy slush. Only set back is one of the plows went out, mine almost did too.. What else did everyone get??


----------



## Mark13

I didn't measure but it varied here, I would guess close to 14". I don't have any pictures or video since I had to run a snowblower or atv the whole time. It was very hard to push/blow until last night when it dropped to about 25 degrees and the snow dried out. Then it became much lighter and a lot easier to plow. I spent about 12hrs on 2 driveways that shuold have taken about an hr in my truck. :angry:


----------



## stroker79

that storm yielded me exactly 24 hours, im off to bed, been in the truck since 7am yesterday.

Oh and i hope that is the last time i ever have to push "snow" like that. not fun. on guy had his cutting edge ripped right off his plow.


----------



## stroker79

oh, i have a couple pics and vids. i was goning to upload them now but im way too beat to care. theyll be up tonight. Then you can all see yamaguy stuck. happend twice! learn how to drive! lol


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Broke two bolts off the cutting edge last night/ today, I am not sure which day it is... Good thing I keep extras in the truck, the worst is it bent and had to mash it against someting to move it back.
Anyway we got about 4-5" of heavy wet snow and a lake full of rain. If it had not rained we would have had 24" of snow....


----------



## Philbilly2

My body hurts from the piles owning me all night long. Went and dod the cul-de-sacs at 6:00pm till 12:00am, did some schools, got home at 4:00am... thank god for another short night.


----------



## Ggg6

Someone told me I-90 entering WI is still closed as of earlier today, due to the storm. They had the Natl. Guard at the last IL toll booth I was told. I did see literally hundreds of semi's mulling around at the truck stops because they couldn't go anywhere north or west. Where I plow there were trucks getting stuck a lot and asking us to pull them out. The prices on coffee and such at the truck stops doubled due to the "captive customers", what a rip off price gouging them.:realmad:


----------



## Ggg6

I ended up with 32 hours of plowing in my truck, 14-16" of snow. Took brakes to order a meal and get fuel, but ate it while plowing.
Nothing broke


----------



## yamaguy

stroker79;509948 said:


> oh, i have a couple pics and vids. i was goning to upload them now but im way too beat to care. theyll be up tonight. Then you can all see yamaguy stuck. happend twice! learn how to drive! lol


You are my hero for all of those (2) early am tugs today. I'm gonna go and take a pic of my tires and then you will see why I was stuck. Accuweather is saying 1-3 inches tomorrow night!!payupprsportxysport


----------



## Mark13

yamaguy;510364 said:


> Accuweather is saying 1-3 inches tomorrow night!!payupprsportxysport


Hopefully, I wanna see how well my bosses 9.2 boss v equipt diesel f350 does.


----------



## stroker79

Here are some pictures for now.

The videos are uploading.

I just got my call to start reclearing the lots.

Here is yamaguys truck on the right and mine on the left. can you guess which one of us were stuck? lol










Yamaguys truck










My truck










Close up of the serious action


----------



## stroker79

ahh a video just uploaded

here is me

This windrow was about 3 and a half foot tall at least and was solid ice and packed snow.

Can your gasser do this? in 4 hi?

LOL-J/K



Here is Yamaguys turn



here is one last vid.

this was so cool, basically i had 7 trucks to my disposal and I decided to have us all plow together and man did everyone plow like animals! to see a grocery store done in 45 mins is freaking awesome!



Also, that car was just sitting there, he wouldnt move. I think he was scared, i guess he never played mario brothers. its all about the timing!!


----------



## Donny O.

Ggg6;510339 said:


> Someone told me I-90 entering WI is still closed as of earlier today, due to the storm. They had the Natl. Guard at the last IL toll booth I was told. I did see literally hundreds of semi's mulling around at the truck stops because they couldn't go anywhere north or west. Where I plow there were trucks getting stuck a lot and asking us to pull them out. The prices on coffee and such at the truck stops doubled due to the "captive customers", what a rip off price gouging them.:realmad:


I live right off of I90 between Janesville and Madison and yes the interstate was dead stop from about noon yesterday til about 3:am this morning....the road was impassible along with most roads around me. right off my exit there were cops and other suppoort people(national guard, DNR) and a whole bunch of snowmobiles and ATVs that were used to deliver food, water, gas etc to the people stuck. we got 16"+.

I pushed more snow last night than I can believe.....and stoker79.....I did a church lot that had drifted so bad. I pulled in and pushed til the end of one drive and the pile in front of me was taller than my truck and the piles on the side were half way up my door. so I don't have the best truck in the world but yes I think my gasser could do that in 4hi as that is all I ever use!! but I do appreciate the hard work yoru diesel is doing in your video.


----------



## snowman79

Well looks like some more snow is on the way. Tomorrow nigh...1-3 and next week might be another big storm.. 3+ where are we going to put all the snow. Customers might have to start paying for removal.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Im taking a shower and going to bed.....been awake for 40 hours!!Im starting to get a little wippy. We got 14" inches total and unbelievable drifting. I kinda hope we don't get anything more than a salting event tommorow. We are going to start at 8pm tommorow night hauling snow out of lots. We have absolutely no where to go with snow anymore. We should be hauling most of Friday night!payup


----------



## scottL

Stroker79 .... Yup ... My 'gasser' will plow that window row without issue. Like another mentioned I can line my vee into scoop and push till I decide to stop.

Also you've got to teach Dale how to use the Vee plow in his run and not leave it in a semi-scoop position.


----------



## tls22

stroker nice pictures...and love the vids


----------



## Ggg6

POPO I heard Stockton got around 21" do you know if that is true?
I have friends in Stockton and Elizabeth.


----------



## yamaguy

scottL;510576 said:


> Also you've got to teach Dale how to use the Vee plow in his run and not leave it in a semi-scoop position.


???? Not sure what you mean. I was angled in the video, and in scoop stacking.


----------



## dlcs

The highest snow totals that i could find in NW IL was 15". Sterling had around 14" total but kinda hard to tell with all the drifting. I know most of southern WI got around 20". I heard on the news that I-90 between Janesville and Madison had such high drifts that the DOT was using bulldozers to clear the road and they were just pushing the abandon cars off to the shoulders. People were leaving their cars and walking. WTF


BTW, end of next week I hear northern IL could see another storm like yesterdays. Time to get snow hauled away.payup


----------



## REAPER

Philbilly2;510115 said:


> My body hurts from the piles owning me all night long. Went and dod the cul-de-sacs at 6:00pm till 12:00am, did some schools, got home at 4:00am... thank god for another short night.


Short night?????

Back in for supplies and 4 hours sleep am leaving again now. What day is it?

Anybody like that rain/snow/fog driving?

Greenbay Road,


----------



## scottL

yamaguy;510710 said:


> ???? Not sure what you mean. I was angled in the video, and in scoop stacking.


Look at the blade when you pass close to the camera ( http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r189/ddienelt/?action=view&current=truckpics047.flv ) You'll notice the blade is somewhat in the bent vee position. Although, in this slight vee you would not really notice it as you were only taking a 1/5 swath.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

scottL;510964 said:


> Look at the blade when you pass close to the camera ( http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r189/ddienelt/?action=view&current=truckpics047.flv ) You'll notice the blade is somewhat in the bent vee position. Although, in this slight vee you would not really notice it as you were only taking a 1/5 swath.


What are you talking about ????.. It looks fully angled to me across the top, your probably noticing that it looks slightly bent back cause his wing is bent some.


----------



## Dissociative

looks like the weight of the snow pushed it back to me....

i got around 30 hours in.....

and all you guys with the big V can thank me for extra work as i have quit them...


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;511319 said:


> looks like the weight of the snow pushed it back to me....
> 
> i got around 30 hours in.....
> 
> and all you guys with the big V can thank me for extra work as i have quit them...


Yeah i kinda figured. you can still call me! haha

i had 44 hours from this crap. when is payday again??

I knew the gassers would get defensive. im just playing around anyhow. although, scott, ill take you up on any challenge you bring to the table lol

Anyways, i hope you all made out well, and didnt break anything! this storm was BRUTAL on the euipment. im hoping i dont have to touch my plow controller until monday. i would like a couple days to recover so i can like plowing again, haha!

I am waiting on 120 hours to be paid to me starting jan 21st! payup I bet you all have some crazy hours too!

Im off to bed, stay warm, its supposed to be a super cold weekend


----------



## yamaguy

BNC SERVICES;511081 said:


> your probably noticing that it looks slightly bent back cause his wing is bent some.


How dare you sir!!


----------



## yamaguy

Dissociative;511319 said:


> and all you guys with the big V can thank me for extra work as i have quit them...


Hate to see you go George, but thanks for the extra hours!!:salute: It sounds like your other guy is going you plenty busy though.


----------



## scottL

Soooo when is the next plow guy party? Can we incorporate a tug-o-truck wesport


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Hey guys, we having fun yet? Anyone know where I can find some storm totals since the start of the year, Jan. 2008? I took over a contract and now there is a problem with my 45" cap since I have not started the contract last November.


----------



## Ggg6

Hey Dave
I have printed off monthly totals from Accuweather before.
I tried calling you on Wed. I think it was. We needed more trucks, Tony was busy.


----------



## snowman79

So when is the next storm movin in. I kind of was hoping for that 1-3 inches last night but it rained most of the even and never snowed. That little amount would have been nice couple hours of plowing along with pushing piles back with the Skid steer. 
Im hearing next week Monday into Tuesday? What have ya'll heard


----------



## stroker79

snowman79;511952 said:


> So when is the next storm movin in. I kind of was hoping for that 1-3 inches last night but it rained most of the even and never snowed. That little amount would have been nice couple hours of plowing along with pushing piles back with the Skid steer.
> Im hearing next week Monday into Tuesday? What have ya'll heard


you are crazy. i am so glad it didnt snow last night. ive worked 44 hours in the last 60.

Ill wait for the monday storm but it looks like something is on the radar right now. should be here in a few hours:crying:


----------



## scottL

model maps are really changing ... last one had the storm as north of the border and southern Illinois. nothing for upper Illinois on mon/tue.

Any body get an calls for the northern and western areas to help out?


----------



## Dissociative

scottL;511455 said:


> Soooo when is the next plow guy party? Can we incorporate a tug-o-truck wesport


i am down....i will tug anybody who wants to....don't worry i only have around 600 FT/LBS of TQ.... lol


----------



## ultimate plow

monday night looks like shes returning again.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

CLTV stated 3'':bluebounc-6''


----------



## snowman79

Hey, NOAA has use under a snow advisory from 3pm monday till 12 pm tuesday. 3-6 inches can be expected. With bitterly cold temps this one if going to be tuff on the equipment. Plus i know its going to stick right away since the pavement temp is super cold. Sleep up boys Monday night looks to be a cold one!


----------



## NoFearDeere

Ggg6;510684 said:


> POPO I heard Stockton got around 21" do you know if that is true?
> I have friends in Stockton and Elizabeth.


Winslow, IL got the most out of anywhere in IL I believe, at 18 inches. Winslow is in the far NW tip of my county.


----------



## Ggg6

OK thanks, I have talked to them since the storm and the snow fall was a bit exaggerated but they did get a lot.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

3-6" ,omday night ino tuesday noon im ready to rock again


----------



## snowman79

When is the heaviest suppose to hit, ive heard conflicting forcasts. Also when is it suppose to be totally up and out of here?


----------



## scottL

a leading edge around 2-5m then tapering. Then 9m-7:am. It's a long drawn out event. Flurries afterward until 3m Tue. ALTHOUGH, the model maps are changing a lot still. ( dupage county )


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

It is saying anywhere from 4-11" around here tonight. Winter storm advisory from tonight 6p till tomorrow at noon.
That last storm I broke off both angle stops from the A frame. Just got it back, $20.00 each to fix..Not bad I didn't think.:waving:


----------



## scottL

Dodge Plow Pwr;513797 said:


> It is saying anywhere from 4-11" around here tonight. Winter storm advisory from tonight 6p till tomorrow at noon.
> That last storm I broke off both angle stops from the A frame. Just got it back, $20.00 each to fix..Not bad I didn't think.:waving:


4-11" .... come 'on ... your not suppose to multiple and then round up


----------



## madmaxxxx

> come 'on ... your not suppose to multiple and then round up


Thats alright with me....... last storm we got 1" and everybody else got 10+. I could use the extra snow.


----------



## Dissociative

1-3 tonight...looks like hitting us in 2-3 hours...10pm-? heaviest then...1 more inch tomorrow during day but done by 2-3 in afternoon..

just my opinion from Accuweather

http://www.accuweather.com/radar-la...&site=IL_&type=SIR&anim=1&level=state&large=1


----------



## scottL

Dissociative;514114 said:


> 1-3 tonight...looks like hitting us in 2-3 hours...10pm-? heaviest then...1 more inch tomorrow during day but done by 2-3 in afternoon..
> 
> just my opinion from Accuweather
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/radar-la...&site=IL_&type=SIR&anim=1&level=state&large=1


nopa ... got to get away from accuweather and learn how to read the model maps yourself. System one is over. System 2 will come in around 5:am...it's starving and weakening.... Could change but, I think this may turn into a dud based on the model maps.


----------



## dlcs

Depending on who you listen to,KWQC had us for 3-6+ for tonight and tomorrow morning. NOAA has us for 1-3". LOL, who do you listen to. What it does look like though, is staying up all night either way, waiting.:yow!:


----------



## bgsnowcommand

scottL, I think I agree with you. The model maps are a good indication of what is to come. The weatherman looks at the same thing, then makes a huge generalization based on that.


----------



## snowman79

what a dud...this sucks


----------



## scottL

Looks like some intermittent fog snow, light bands probably a dusting for dupage .... maybe 1". Lake effect may see 1-3" far eastern dupage, cook between 1-5m.


----------



## snowman79

Hey, ScottL when is the next system coming through where we will get enough to plow? 2+ incher. I just saw the weather it the next 7 days dont look to promising. But i cant read maps like u can.


----------



## scottL

snowman79;514576 said:


> Hey, ScottL when is the next system coming through where we will get enough to plow? 2+ incher. I just saw the weather it the next 7 days dont look to promising. But i cant read maps like u can.


You've probably noticed I typically start out by typing ... 'The model maps'. The reason I do this is because the information I go off of changes and changes often. I also only have access to public information. Folks like WGN or Fox32 have their own dopler, computer programs, etc. So, long range they usually do a ball park guess of patterns or conditions. As the time grows nearer the event the data becomes more clear and accurate. However, the thing I have noticed is that the weather folks rely too much on just the computer models and forget about some of the common sense things like, flow, jet steam, speed, fronts, etc. Sure the computer programs do consider this but, I have this thought that just because you cal your self Dr. xxx and you are not a medical doctor then you probably spent too much time in school and forgot to stick your head out the window and apply the theoretical science to real life. ( sorry ... long winded way of saying is complicated ).

So... the model maps at this time are showing Thursday night 4m to 1:am a mild system that will start slowly, have two bursts and end slowly. This will probably yield 2" for upper IL. However, the main track of the system is north of us and arching NE hard so, we'll have to see if the jet stream should buckle keeping is closer to us.


----------



## REAPER

Highland Park must have had some lake effect I plowed 2" there.

E. Dundee 1/2 inch salt only.

7 hours out of it and very easy on the truck.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Scraped 50% of commercial properties, salted all commercial properties, no residential. Flurries all morning with the occasional heavier, still light snow.


----------



## ta3834bbl

What a dud! We received about 1" before the snow advisory started at 3m and just a dusting after that all night. Hopefully today will yield a little pushable snowfall. Good luck with the snow dance, don't twist an ankle. xysport


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

man ive been at it all night,,,i bet we got 8" here.. oh well, time to start salting everything...


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

We got about 1 - 1-1/2" total. Guess it does matter who you listen to. Plow froze up last night anyway and just got it going now so good thing for me they were wrong.


----------



## Ggg6

BNC SERVICES;514717 said:


> i bet we got 8" here..


Well where is here ??? or for that matter where the heck is "base camp 4 bla bla bla" ???


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Dodge Plow Pwr;514759 said:


> We got about 1 - 1-1/2" total. Guess it does matter who you listen to. Plow froze up last night anyway and just got it going now so good thing for me they were wrong.


I had this same problem the other day and then a couple weeks ago in one of my other trucks. Someone told me to put a cap full of "heet" in with the fluid. I have done this with two out of three trucks and seems to be working. I also use the low temp blue fluid. Has anyone else tried putting "heet" or something else in the fluid to get rid of the moisture. I was thinking maybe like an airbrake line anit-freeze for semis might work also.


----------



## scottL

Ggg6;514770 said:


> Well where is here ??? or for that matter where the heck is "base camp 4 bla bla bla" ???


He's using the multiple and round up method of measurement. It's the carry the 1 he is confusing


----------



## Mark13

Ggg6;514770 said:


> Well where is here ??? or for that matter where the heck is "base camp 4 bla bla bla" ???


My guess would be Grassbusters shop. Somewhere in Naperville or Aurora or something like that.



scottL;514975 said:


> He's using the multiple and round up method of measurement. It's the carry the 1 he is confusing


He multiplied by 4 I think.


----------



## Philbilly2

DistinctiveDave;514880 said:


> I had this same problem the other day and then a couple weeks ago in one of my other trucks. Someone told me to put a cap full of "heet" in with the fluid. I have done this with two out of three trucks and seems to be working. I also use the low temp blue fluid. Has anyone else tried putting "heet" or something else in the fluid to get rid of the moisture. I was thinking maybe like an airbrake line anit-freeze for semis might work also.


I have run ATF in my plow for years, I know I am the anti-christ for doing it according to everyone on this site. But, I can buy a whole case of the ATF for the same price as one quart of the western stuff. I rarley have had a problem with the fluid "parrifining" as many say it does. If I ever do, I add HEET to the fluid, if that don't work, I drop the fluid right there, put in 2 new quarts, and I am still $6 ahead of one quart of that western stuff. Sorry, am I ranting? I'll stop.... sure, add some HEET.


----------



## Ggg6

I agree with Philbilly2 Dave the heet is an "old school" trick. I bet old man Tony told you about it.


----------



## snowman79

Well we got enough to push. Goin out at 3 am. Then going to school at 9


----------



## ta3834bbl

Just got called out for 11pm. Don't know what we're going to push, but I'm gonna go push it anyway.


----------



## snowman79

well looks like its going to be a short night..maybe three hours tops, the stuff we salted is starting to melt again with the snow stopping, and another crew has been plowing already..all i have to do is salt two lots int he mornign on my way to school...looks like i can sleep..


----------



## KC9LDB

Great night, got in early, easy snow to push, had about 3 - 3.5 in lisle and 2.5 - 3 in Oak Brook. How did everyone else's night go??


----------



## weeman97

wished i was out plowing but i got stuck at the firehouse!! BLAH!!! sucks


----------



## stroker79

had maybe 2 inches of light fluffy stuff. nice easy push. only part that sucked was i couldnt stack it since the old piles are frozen solid. first one i hit felt like a curb.


----------



## yamaguy

I sure don't mind pushing some powdered sugar, just wish there was more of it! Maybe Thursday. Goodnight Doug boy.


----------



## stroker79

haha! I knoew you were were going to call it powdered sugar on here! i was gonna say it but didnt want to take your line, hahaha.


----------



## bgsnowcommand

I know what you mean about the piles being frozen.. The first one I hit knocked the hell out of me. This was the first night that I personally had to be in the plow truck, and had no idea how hard they would be. Didn't spill my coke though. Par for the course.


----------



## yamaguy

You know me too well, I figured you would of stolen it like you did earlier!! Ha


----------



## stroker79

bgsnowcommand;515462 said:


> I know what you mean about the piles being frozen.. The first one I hit knocked the hell out of me. This was the first night that I personally had to be in the plow truck, and had no idea how hard they would be. Didn't spill my coke though. Par for the course.


yeah, and even the little piles in front of the big stuff that normally just scrapes right back up would stop the truck. :realmad: Oh well, it was nice to make a couple more buxpayup


----------



## Philbilly2

well, they paid us to go out for 6 hours and make piles.... ok...as long as the check cashes. :salute:


----------



## Dissociative

ahhh...i got you all on this one...i went out yesterday at 2am...worked 10 hours salting and going nowhere so we came back in at noon. then went back out last night at 8pm and JUST got the plow and spreader put away at 8AM...had to hit every lot to make sure so lots of drive time..spread 4500lbs.found out i can put 78 bags in bed....mabey more...lol 
so...how did i get 22 out of this????..he laid off a few of his other slackers in lieu of my truck. 
just shy of 2g's ..not a bad night...

heres the big V for you Doug, my half azz "route" never even got a call from anyone last night...the supervisor (S) did it to save hours..so i would have been waiting for nothing.........nice....last storm they had the shovelers driving big V trucks called out HOURS before any subs got 1st call...out with supervisors shaving hours...


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Plowed in the afternoon and spread salt, went to the Bulls game and waatched them loose. Drove home, dropped off the family and plowed until 15 mins. ago. Ok NOW I am tired sitting at work till 5.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Here's a few pictures from the big storm last week, and pics of the dump trailer and Deere 317 skid steer we rented for moving snow. Enjoy.


----------



## NoFearDeere

And one more pic...


----------



## REAPER

Dissociative;515518 said:


> =spread 4500lbs.found out i can put 78 bags in bed....mabey more...lol


You can also put 5 or 10 in passenger seat. hahahahaha

My limit has been 78 but that was with a few in the pass seat.

Be careful hauling that much.

Mine gets the trans repaired as soon as we get a break or it completely loses reverse.

I was thinking I could build sides on mine.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

weeman97;515449 said:


> wished i was out plowing but i got stuck at the firehouse!! BLAH!!! sucks


I think Bryan and Mike are going to kick your ass. They did the 5 man run alone.


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;515518 said:


> heres the big V for you Doug, my half azz "route" never even got a call from anyone last night...the supervisor (S) did it to save hours..so i would have been waiting for nothing.........nice....last storm they had the shovelers driving big V trucks called out HOURS before any subs got 1st call...out with supervisors shaving hours...


Oh trust me, I dont blame you one bit for quitting! They are taking care of me so im sticking around but as soon as they stop, im out! Im glad you got some hours inpayupseems like youll do just fine over there.


----------



## Dissociative

REAPER;515643 said:


> You can also put 5 or 10 in passenger seat. hahahahaha
> 
> My limit has been 78 but that was with a few in the pass seat.
> 
> Be careful hauling that much.
> 
> Mine gets the trans repaired as soon as we get a break or it completely loses reverse.
> 
> I was thinking I could build sides on mine.
> 
> View attachment 35015


lol ....good one buddy....why don't you just order a 2000 hopper fro your other spreader and then your set??


----------



## 3311

Big Tom says accumulating storm Sunday ------Monday


----------



## NoFearDeere

Triton Snow;516429 said:


> Big Tom says accumulating storm Sunday ------Monday


NOAA saying the same thing.... www.noaa.gov


----------



## SnowMatt13

Steve...
How are you with salt??
Everyone here is getting tight.

We are at the point where we laugh when it snows. I got more than 5 hours of sleep for the first time in how many days the other night and was more tired the next day. I'm used to going on 3-5 hours now......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

On Sunday, the storm is forecast to spread its rain and snow into the Midwest as severe thunderstorms threaten the Deep South. If the storm were to develop to its full potential, an all-out blizzard may unfold for parts of the Great Lakes. The latest indications are the storm will travel toward the eastern Great Lakes with strong winds circulating around the center. Heavy snow would fall on its northern and western flank. The exact storm track would mean the difference between all snow, a wintry mix and flooding rain.


----------



## 3311

SnowMatt13;516664 said:


> Steve...
> How are you with salt??
> Everyone here is getting tight.
> 
> We are at the point where we laugh when it snows. I got more than 5 hours of sleep for the first time in how many days the other night and was more tired the next day. I'm used to going on 3-5 hours now......


Holding out for now. Bought a bunch of bagged material before the bottom fell out. Hope I have enough to weather the storm. "no pun intended"


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO IL
456 AM CST FRI FEB 15 2008

.DISCUSSION...
401 AM CST

SOMEONE MUST HAVE ANGERED MOTHER NATURE...AND SHE OBVIOUSLY IN
THE MIDST OF TAKING IT OUT ON THE MIDWEST. YET ANOTHER MAJOR STORM
SYSTEM IS PROGGED TO AFFECT THE AREA THIS WEEKEND BRINGING THE
POTENTIAL FOR MAJOR/NEAR RECORD FLOODING AND/OR CRIPPLING
SNOWFALL. WHAT HAPPENS AND WHERE IT HAPPENS WILL HINGE ON THE ALL
IMPORTANT EVENTUAL STORM TRACK. MORE ON THE STORM AFTER A FEW
WORDS ABOUT THE WX PRIOR TO THE STORM...


Thats awesome  lets just hope it its snow


----------



## scottL

:crying: storm toooo powerful. Pulling tooo much warm moisture from the golf. Maps have it changing to snow around 6m Sun - otherwise rain before hand and in fact severe rain starting around 3:am. It's still all in play though.

BTW ... did anyone catch the report on the weather channel of salt being stolen from a company in Buffalo Grove? ( I believe it's from Artic?? )


----------



## snowman79

what about the northern suburbs and along the Illinois state line....is it going to be rain there to?


----------



## Dissociative

scottL;517336 said:


> BTW ... did anyone catch the report on the weather channel of salt being stolen from a company in Buffalo Grove? ( I believe it's from Artic?? )


THAT WAS MY COMPANY!!! MY OLD BOSS WITH THE BIG V CAUGHT THAT GUY ON OUR PILE IN B-GROVE!!!! ARTIC HAD SOME STOLEN ALREADY....BUT THE GUY THAT CAUGHT THE GUY WAS MY BOSS!!! HE HAD TO CHASE HIM IN HIS TRUCK FOR LIKE 20MIN...

WIEDER WAS RAN DOWN AND CAUGHT BY HIGH SPEEN CHASE BY MY BOSS SAM....IT WAS FRIGGIN FUNNY.....HE'S AN EX COP SO HE CHASED THIS GUY FROM b-GROVE TO WHEELING...AT LIKE 70MPH....ARTIC HAS A DIFFERENT GUY RIPPING THEM OFF..


----------



## Dissociative

Buffalo Grove police just arrested Steven Wieder of Fox Lake for allegedly stealing salt from a different shopping center on Friday.

Wieder allegedly took the salt from behind Towne Center Plaza, 100 N. Buffalo Grove Road. On Saturday afternoon, a shopping center employee reported seeing him drive a red pickup truck near the salt pile, load up and drive away, said Buffalo Grove Sgt. Deb Chrobak.

Employees had noticed the salt supply was shrinking, but they didn't know if it was being stolen, Chrobak said.

The employee who saw Wieder wrote down his license plate number and reported it to police. He was arrested a short time later by officers in Wheeling.

Wieder, who was charged with theft, did not give a reason for stealing the salt, though it is believed it was for more than personal use, Chrobak said. Due to an active storm season, many Lake County communities have reported running low or running out of salt in recent weeks.

"I don't recall us having incidents like this directly related to the severe weather," said Commander Steve Husak of the Buffalo Grove Police Department.

If convicted, Wieder could end up with a $500 fine, which would far exceed the cost of the salt that was stolen.

Two more suburbs -- Evanston and Vernon Hills -- report they now have serious salt shortages. Several others, including Libertyville and Gurnee, are also out. The City of Chicago, however, says it has plenty of salt.

CBS 2 North Suburban Bureau Chief Katie McCall and the Lake County News-Sun contributed to this report.

(CBS 2 and the Lake County News-Sun are news partners covering stories in the north suburbs. Send story tips to [email protected]. (© MMVII, CBS Broadcasting, Inc. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## stroker79

yeah i was in the office when all this was happening, it sure did get some exposure! LOL

My company is going after him as hard as possible. he syole 8, 5 gallon buckets full, hahahaha!!!!


----------



## stroker79

I like the looks of this,


----------



## snowman79

well im stating to have my doubt about this weekends storm..im thinking more rain then snow...which stinks..


----------



## Mark13

I hope we get a good snow storm, hopefully my plow will be working by then.

Parts I need yet.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=58592


----------



## Dissociative

stroker79;517517 said:


> yeah i was in the office when all this was happening, it sure did get some exposure! LOL
> 
> My company is going after him as hard as possible. he syole 8, 5 gallon buckets full, hahahaha!!!!


i guess it's your company now...lol....i still talk to MIke..i bet i will get called sunday...going to get my 260amp alt right now...yeah!!!


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;517603 said:


> i guess it's your company now...lol....i still talk to MIke..i bet i will get called sunday...going to get my 260amp alt right now...yeah!!!


haha for the big v sake yeah its my company, lol

You still talk to him? hopefully this sunday will be a good one!

I have your 2 way # since i just reactivated my nextel again. ill give you shout here in a little bit.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Dissociative;517603 said:


> i guess it's your company now...lol....i still talk to MIke..i bet i will get called sunday...going to get my 260amp alt right now...yeah!!!


You get one from my buddy?


----------



## Dissociative

YES I DID!!! That guy was the coolest dude...made it for me special...let me pull into his warm shop and put it on...BS ed about trucks...he's got a big boy...he says your one friend knows a TON about diesels...i may need him one day...

Anyway....alt is in...230amp output...bigger case and everything...GREAT PRICE....less than stock...and NO CORE...keep your stocker...truly a smooth easy upgrade with no sweating...i am happy..


----------



## Dissociative

stroker79;517619 said:


> I have your 2 way # since i just reactivated my nextel again. ill give you shout here in a little bit.


:crying::crying::crying::crying: the worst part is he says he is gonna call...and then he doesn't...i just sit by the phone crying and wondering...it's heartbreaking...lol


----------



## Mark13

R&R YD.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Dissociative;518049 said:


> YES I DID!!! That guy was the coolest dude...made it for me special...let me pull into his warm shop and put it on...BS ed about trucks...he's got a big boy...he says your one friend knows a TON about diesels...i may need him one day...
> 
> Anyway....alt is in...230amp output...bigger case and everything...GREAT PRICE....less than stock...and NO CORE...keep your stocker...truly a smooth easy upgrade with no sweating...i am happy..


Awesome, glad he took care of you! I sent you a pm check em and give me a call!


----------



## Philbilly2

Dissociative;518049 said:


> YES I DID!!! That guy was the coolest dude...made it for me special...let me pull into his warm shop and put it on...BS ed about trucks...he's got a big boy...he says your one friend knows a TON about diesels...i may need him one day...
> 
> Anyway....alt is in...230amp output...bigger case and everything...GREAT PRICE....less than stock...and NO CORE...keep your stocker...truly a smooth easy upgrade with no sweating...i am happy..


Whoa whoa whoa..... 230amp alt???????? What in the hell are you running? I use to think that my 165amp was overkill!!!!..... that is awsome!!!!.... i want one. Who is this cat building these things and how do I get a hold of him?


----------



## Philbilly2

Grassbusters, props on your avatiar...that is cool.

It is tragic and shocking that somthing like that can happen so close to home.

*My thoughts and prayers go out to the friends and familys of the NIU shootings.*


----------



## snowman79

no snow....all rain...


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Philbilly2;518164 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa..... 230amp alt???????? What in the hell are you running? I use to think that my 165amp was overkill!!!!..... that is awsome!!!!.... i want one. Who is this cat building these things and how do I get a hold of him?


AGS Rebuilders out of crystal lake. I put one on my dump truck and it solved my light dimming issues i was having after about 4 hours plowing. Scott from AGS has been running one on his truck for a year, my buddy has one on his truck, and Scott sells alot of these to the ambulance company up that way. PM me for his number if your interested.


----------



## stroker79

snowman79;518297 said:


> no snow....all rain...


How do you figure?


----------



## GFX

Here we go again. More non weather talk.


----------



## scottL

stroker79;518339 said:


> How do you figure?


Rain until 3m Sunday. Changing to light snow and out of here by 9m. snow fog until midnight.

IF you are located on the far west of IL/WI you will get hammered. The rain/snow line is not modeled to move to snow by much. Shame the system grew and grew until it imploded the other way. :crying:


----------



## stroker79

well im not getting my hopes up for the storm nor blowing it off either.

So many times things change during the event that seem to work out.

Either way a couple inches is all i would want of a super heavy snowfal anyway. dont feel like trying to push another 10+ inches of heavy wet snow.


----------



## ultimate plow

big ice event with a cupple of inches on top mayby. There will be a lot of rain it looks like. Who knows Ill believe it when I see it.


----------



## Wieckster

just hoping for 2 inchs in Rockford dont need a foot to make money


----------



## snowman79

any updates on the storm..i know its still pretty far out but


----------



## ultimate plow

Bought a new truck today guys!!!! I will get some pics for you all....

Hopefully we get the 2 inches. Last 2 storms were duds. cant complain this year though


----------



## stroker79

cant wait to see pics!

im looking to buy a truck myself


----------



## Mark13

It was lightly raining when I just came inside from the shop about 10 minutes ago :realmad:


----------



## stroker79

Mark13;518871 said:


> It was lightly raining when I just came inside from the shop about 10 minutes ago :realmad:


get used to it, it will be for the next 20 hours or so


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Looks like a few little freezing rain patches interlaced, but not much.


----------



## REAPER

Wake up to go salt this massive ice storm.

Freaking 35 degree out and high of 40 at noon they say what the hay.

I wish these storms would hit us again soon I need the cash for repairs made.


----------



## stroker79

I got an idea to make it all snow again,

Mark said that his truck is finally on the road again, no wonder its raining and not snowing. hurry someone run into his truck and it will start to snow again!

Only kidding mark, im glad your tuck is back on the road again:crying:


----------



## 84deisel

massive ice storm  all I see is rain rain and more rain.It is nice to finally get a break. Between plowing and salting and running down to Louisville 3 times last week, I need a break.And yes we bought 2 new 08 superdutys also. That brings us up to 4 new trucks this season and hopefully I get my new Pete as that would be nice.This winters been good but I could use a break.


----------



## scottL

Turning to snow around 5m. 1-3", Tapering around 9m. Snow fog, and a few light bands until late Monday afternoon - according to the latest model maps. Jet stream and fronts may pull this puppy faster.

Another dud.


----------



## snowman79

what about the week ahead...any good systems?


----------



## NoFearDeere

We are getting pouring rain and its all freezing to the pavement. This is the worst ice storm yet this year. We salted out churches and I pulled everyone off the road. Its terrible. I got alot of salt but I dont think its going to be enough....


----------



## Wieckster

its 39 right now and raining hard here


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;518902 said:


> I got an idea to make it all snow again,
> 
> Mark said that his truck is finally on the road again, no wonder its raining and not snowing. hurry someone run into his truck and it will start to snow again!
> 
> Only kidding mark, im glad your tuck is back on the road again:crying:


My truck works and has the correct western wiring harness on it now :bluebounc, but someone stole the valve body off my plow pump, cut the wiring harness on the plow and both hoses for the angle cylinders. :angry: Eric (grassbusters) was nice enough to lend me a torn down pump with a valve body so hopefully I can have it working by tonight.

Edit: Its 43 here and raining


----------



## yamaguy

It must suck to live in the ghetto Mark!


----------



## Dissociative

stroker79;518902 said:


> I got an idea to make it all snow again,
> 
> Mark said that his truck is finally on the road again, no wonder its raining and not snowing. hurry someone run into his truck and it will start to snow again!
> 
> Only kidding mark, im glad your tuck is back on the road again:crying:


no kidding


----------



## yamaguy

stroker79;518902 said:


> I got an idea to make it all snow again,
> 
> Mark said that his truck is finally on the road again, no wonder its raining and not snowing. hurry someone run into his truck and it will start to snow again!
> 
> Only kidding mark, im glad your tuck is back on the road again:crying:


I think I'm gonna load my salt up, and mount the plow. We are gonna get hamered now!


----------



## Mark13

yamaguy;519077 said:


> It must suck to live in the ghetto Mark!


I'm glad thats not where I live. It actually happened while my plow was not on our property.


----------



## ultimate plow

if anything it looks like salting late tonight early morning. 2 inchs would still be nice


----------



## scottL

I hate looking at the maps at this point. F'n things are changing so fast. Now they have it converting over to snow closer to 2m, a burst, a dusting and clear afterward. Fast jet stream.... We'll hate to wait but, it's a dud.

BTW... MARK ... You have to be the most un-lucky person I have heard of or your your just typing stories. Do people were lucky charms when they are around you. Holy water, rabbit's foot, .......


----------



## yamaguy

scottL;519112 said:


> BTW... MARK ... You have to be the most un-lucky person I have heard of or your your just typing stories. Do people were lucky charms when they are around you. Holy water, rabbit's foot, .......


Yea I think this is as close as I want to get to him, I don't need any of his negative mojo getting on me!


----------



## yamaguy

Yea!! 500 posts!! Oh yea and I hope we get snow too.


----------



## Dissociative

post whooore


----------



## NoFearDeere

ultimate plow;519106 said:


> if anything it looks like salting late tonight early morning. 2 inchs would still be nice


Any new truck pics yet?


----------



## dlcs

Rain, rain and more rain here. Suppose to change to snow around 3pm but temps are still at 39 degrees. When this crap freezes it will be a mess for sure, roads here have water stnding in them cause the snow will not let them drain off. Calling for lots of flooding and ice jams on the river, I think we have got close to 2 inches of rain since last night.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

It hailed like hell here and then rained really hard for about 20 minutes. Now its sunny and about 44 degrees. Its starting to get cloudy off to the west of us now. Go figure I took a vacation day for tomorrow and now its not going to snow!!!!!


----------



## Wieckster

Its not looking good here not raining or anything now they are still calling for MAYBE 1-2 tonight but doesnt look good


----------



## ultimate plow

Heres a video. It towers the dodge in person
http://uncutvideo.aol.com/videos/6cbc02f57aa1acc66619a52960fdcbfe?index=0
http://uncutvideo.aol.com/videos/3c9a0a320ebbe1457aad1621408d48fb?index=0


----------



## ultimate plow

Really wish I bought a diesel but I couldnt afford it. I didnt want to get a used one either so I jumped on this one cause it was a good deal. Probably gonna get plow next fall. What would look good on it?


----------



## stroker79

ultimate plow;519294 said:


> Really wish I bought a diesel but I couldnt afford it. I didnt want to get a used one either so I jumped on this one cause it was a good deal. Probably gonna get plow next fall. What would look good on it?


I personally like the red plows. I love my boss V so i know that would be a good choice

The fleet looks nice! youll have to let us know after a year which of the 3 you like better


----------



## ultimate plow

its snowinggggggggg and jack daniels is flowingggggg


----------



## Mark13

Your never going to believe me, but my truck and plow work, correctly!!


----------



## stroker79

Mark that really is not good.

Im sorry to hear this!

Now we definately have no chance of gettin that one inch tonight


----------



## ultimate plow

pretty icy. Salt run fore sure tonight!!!payup


----------



## toby4492

Mark13;519571 said:


> Your never going to believe me, but my truck and plow work, correctly!!


----------



## snowman79

well i think our snow might be over. I watched WGN and NOAA and both have a slight chance of snow tonight and tomorrow...an inch or so, then nothing for the week to come. Cold temps that moderate into the 40s over the weekend with another rain system that might end with some light snow...doesn't look good. Its cuz Marks has a functional plow now


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;519588 said:


> Mark that really is not good.
> 
> Im sorry to hear this!
> 
> Now we definately have no chance of gettin that one inch tonight





snowman79;519676 said:


> well i think our snow might be over. I watched WGN and NOAA and both have a slight chance of snow tonight and tomorrow...an inch or so, then nothing for the week to come. Cold temps that moderate into the 40s over the weekend with another rain system that might end with some light snow...doesn't look good. Its cuz Marks has a functional plow now


You guys only have one thing working for you know, its that some of the parts that I am running are barrowed so eventually they have to go back to thier owner.

My plow wiring harness is no longer jimmy-rigged to get the lights to work. :bluebounc


----------



## REAPER

Could have really used that 20" or so that they got just north and west of us.

After repair costs I would like to get a chance to recoup some of what went out so far this year.

Maybe a small salting event this morning and that will only be for those that have accounts near the lake.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Any idea on when we will see the next snow fall that counts? I only need 1" to plow and salt, so let'r fly.. I need some payup to pay for my new strobes I put in. Man it is cool when the turn signals on the plow light up...


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Wow were really in a snow drought  its been three days . . .. . . .. . . . . . Lets start getting a trip planed to convoy to the next snowstorm in America


----------



## Mark13

Vaughn Schultz;520169 said:


> Wow were really in a snow drought  its been three days . . .. . . .. . . . . . Lets start getting a trip planed to convoy to the next snowstorm in America


Sounds good to me.


----------



## stroker79

Vaughn Schultz;520169 said:


> Wow were really in a snow drought  its been three days . . .. . . .. . . . . . Lets start getting a trip planed to convoy to the next snowstorm in America


haha, should just be a short trip straight north


----------



## Gavins Lawncare

we got 2.5inches last night any body else get snow


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

We got about 3/4'' to 1'' in the Orland Park area.


----------



## stroker79

a nice little dusting up here


----------



## Lunarlandscape

We here got just a light dusting this morning. All account were salted, keep the snow coming.......... $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## clncut

Anywhere from 8" to a foot. We got hammered with the lake effect yesterday. For once the snow machine set its sites on Porter County!payup

J


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I just bought very expensive salt, it better snow more this year


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

It's snowing here!!!!!!!!! Woo Hoo!! Should be at least enough to salt later on..payup


----------



## bgsnowcommand

I don't think Tinley is going to get enough to do anything.


----------



## REAPER

bgsnowcommand;523130 said:


> I don't think Tinley is going to get enough to do anything.


I don't see anyone north of I 80 being to busy tonight. :crying:


----------



## DistinctiveDave

I dont think ill be out at all tonight, so much salt in the parking lots already and hardly any snow....


----------



## Philbilly2

South of 80, North of 88 you get all the snow!


----------



## bgsnowcommand

We just got another semi of salt too.. what do you guys think.. we about to wrap it up or what?


----------



## newlooklandscp

Hope not i just bought 40 TONS! but at the same time I hope so cuz I want to sell on of these trucks off to make room for the new 08-09' coming in next month!


----------



## Ggg6

Philbilly2;523285 said:


> South of 80, North of 88 you get all the snow!


I am north of 88 and there isn't anything predicted through the whole weekend according to three of the weather sites.


----------



## Philbilly2

Ggg6;523674 said:


> I am north of 88 and there isn't anything predicted through the whole weekend according to three of the weather sites.


i hear you there, I got nothing to do, nothing left to fix, this blows


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Did anyone hear anything about Tuesdays storm? Amy Freeze said it could 2''-4'' ..... payup


----------



## bgsnowcommand

Sounds like we'll get some work out of it, no matter what.. went out last night just for the sake of making some midnight money at salt. Generally a waste of time though.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I went out as well but most of the accounts had enough salt left over I didnt do much!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

its coming . . . . . . . . . everyone is getting ready


----------



## scottL

stop...Stop...STop...STOp......STOP...STOP....STOP

THE last time we all started doing the snow dance what happened == :crying:
Nothing / nada / zippo / dud.

Right now the models have it as rain until 11m. Then converting to heavy snow ... decent fall until 9:am Tue. Tapering to snow fog till noon. Based on the models ... I'd say 6-8" right now. This is still days away and the local weather jokers are only calling for a shoveling event but, placing no numbers on it.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

scottL;525325 said:


> Right now the models have it as rain until 11m. Then converting to heavy snow ... decent fall until 9:am Tue. Tapering to snow fog till noon. Based on the models ... I'd say 6-8" right now. This is still days away and the local weather jokers are only calling for a shoveling event but, placing no numbers on it.


Oh yeah . . . . . . well my models say were going to have tornados


----------



## Mark13

I hope we get something plowable, I want to be able to actually use my plow once more this year and test out my new lightbar. If we get one good storm yet this winter I will be happy and content until next winter.


----------



## snowman79

winter storm watch...


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

yea i heard 6-8 along the IL WI border we will see i just want a cpl inches here or there. How has everyone been with the salt shortage i still have 5 more loads coming in and 2 tractor trailers of bag salt. What prices have you guys been getting charged? I am at $47.50 a ton


----------



## snowman79

so i like that everyone is staying quiet on this storm...not like last time when we got all excited and got crapped on with all the rain. Has anyone heard any details yet though? I know its till a long ways away but im trying to figure out the timing so i can schedule routes to get done when and what can wait till its done.


----------



## scottL

SSSShhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Looks like 3-5 by Tuesday around lunch.


----------



## Mark13

DistinctiveDave;526605 said:


> Looks like 3-5 by Tuesday around lunch.


4-8 at the moment for me!! :redbounce I want to have at least one good storm this year, since I missed 99% of everything else.

Sure was cold today


----------



## yamaguy

What's your address Mark? I need to come by today and burn your truck to the ground so we have a good event!!


----------



## snowman79

well.....shhh its coming...dont scare it off


----------



## scottL

(Western Dupage) About 4m converting to snow, light snow till 6/7m. 7m till 10:30 very heavy, 6". Midnight till 5:am consistent snow, lighter 2-4". Done by 7:30 am Tue. Tue evening/night a dusting to 1". Overall I'm sticking to 6-10".

The map's could change still but, I think it's now more upto the front and jet stream to determine the amount and how wet it will be.

YES ... burn Mark's truck


----------



## snowman79

hey scott how about Mchenry County?


----------



## Ggg6

Hey ScottL why is it that when you type the time such as 7pm the p shows up as a face sticking its tongue out. I didn't know if this is a mistake or what, kinda makes it hard to read your posts.


----------



## Ggg6

Lots of ice to salt this AM, starting to snow now in Rkfd.
Mark's truck must be getting hot.


----------



## ta3834bbl

Sleet just hit at 1pm here on the south side. Might get some rain before the snow starts down here. Keep it safe, it should be a long night into Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Philbilly2

sleet in sandwich, 

Burn Mark's Truck Burn!


----------



## snowman79

snow in Marengo


----------



## Wieckster

Snowing good now in Rockford


----------



## ultimate plow

looks like a mix snow/rain right now for lake in the hills.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Mix rain / snow in Tinley Park


----------



## madmaxxxx

Is it me or does it seem like it didnt get as warm as they forecast it to? I wonder if that means more snow?


----------



## snowman79

yeah, i think you might be able to add maybe an inch to the estimated totals because we never got rain here where im at, it started as snow and is staying snow right now. We were forcasted to have rain for an hour or two.


----------



## ZoomByU

Sleet here in Carol Stream, correction already beginning to turn to snow


----------



## scottL

Ggg6;527107 said:


> Hey ScottL why is it that when you type the time such as 7pm the p shows up as a face sticking its tongue out. I didn't know if this is a mistake or what, kinda makes it hard to read your posts.


It's kind of funny, huh? Actually I have always typed time as hour colon am/pm. When you do that with : pm together it makes that face.


----------



## dlcs

Flakes are bigger than half dollars here. WOW!


----------



## ahoron

8pm just got the call starting at 11pm is it the last event of the season??:waving: see you next year snow


----------



## ZoomByU

Going out at 0000 after I get off work, gonna try some wings tonight see how I like


----------



## KC9LDB

lol "Just when you thought the season might be over" 
going out at 3am, got about 2.5 out here in Woodridge, so far
be safe out there guys!


----------



## stroker79

heading out at 2:30.

im confused on how much snow we are supposed to get. i hear 9 inches alot but the big guys are saying 3-6. well we already have about 4 and its not letting up.


----------



## madmaxxxx

I wonder if the ratio is affecting the totals. this is a wet and heavy snow so the totals would be lower.


----------



## yamaguy

Autobots, transform and roll out!! (nerd)


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Just finished..... Went out at 4 am we had anywhere from 3-5" depending on how much wind was blowing. Heavy wet stuff again.


----------



## Ggg6

I just got back, we started at about 18:00 yesterday. I don't know our totals, but there is a lot of drifting.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

We had about 5 inches in the Orland / Mokena area. Went out at 3:00AM and worked until about 8:00 AM. Side walk crew was out from 7:00 AM until 11:00 AM. Will go back out after work to do some clean up. Darn real job always getting in the way!!!!


----------



## snowman79

Just got in about half hour ago. Went out at 1 am all accounts ranged from 4-6 inches. Accounts that were in the open drifted shut. Took a few times to try and get down the access roads and such. Well im going to take a short nap, i hear thursday night???


----------



## Dissociative

yamaguy;528237 said:


> Autobots, transform and roll out!! (nerd)


 Deceptacons...optimus prime... got 16 hours total...good run.....2 more like this for the year...


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Hambrick & Co.;528561 said:


> We had about 5 inches in the Orland / Mokena area. Went out at 3:00AM and worked until about 8:00 AM. Side walk crew was out from 7:00 AM until 11:00 AM. Will go back out after work to do some clean up. Darn real job always getting in the way!!!!


I hear ya there, I am still at my "Real" job for another 45 minutes, Not sure if I can make it then I have to go to my flip house aka: Vacation Home as the girlfriend calls it, I call it the $$ pit to finish as it needs to be ready for new people by the 15th. All I want to do is get some . Probaly have to clean up drifting as it is blowing hard in the country areas.


----------



## Wieckster

We got 5 in. here in Rockford MAN was that stuff wet and heavy,I hear we have a chance for 2-3 for thursday?


----------



## ZoomByU

Got done at noon, played some rock band and ate lunch and 35 min of sleep and now at the full time job. Gonna be pushing 40 hours straight.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Got in 11.5 and picked up one new contract! Plus 6 hours at the full time gig. Time to catch up some billling so I can get paid and then sleep....


----------



## Donny O.

I must have been just north of the 'line' cuz i got about an inch and they were calling for 4"-8". plowed my own drive and that was it. buddy less than 10 miles south got 4".


----------



## stroker79

that one yielded me 13.5 hours. that leaves me only 27 more hours needed to reach my NEEDED target of 40 for the remainder of this season.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I need one more good one to pay for the last load of salt with the new prices...:realmad:
I also hear more snow 3-5" Thursday. I hope so because I turned downa field trip to stay home to plow. Better snow darn it!


----------



## scottL

Thursday late evening Dupage. Starting 9m, over around 3:AM, snow fog until 7:am. 2-4". WI Line north much heavier 4-8", South of IL 88 3-6". It's a main system north and smaller spin up south converging just east of IL. Models are still in change. xysport


----------



## Dissociative

Dodge Plow Pwr;529517 said:


> I hope so because I turned downa field trip to stay home to plow. Better snow darn it!


field trips were the best....i can't wait till my kids start going on them...


----------



## 84deisel

It is only a clipper system so I doubt we will see anything over 3 inches. By the way ,where do you see this storm accumulation totals that much? Noaa says 2-4 twc says 1-3 accuweather 1-3, skilling-1-3.


----------



## Mark13

3" is fine with me, I am almost completely out of room for snow at my grandmas house.


----------



## scottL

84deisel;530212 said:


> It is only a clipper system so I doubt we will see anything over 3 inches. By the way ,where do you see this storm accumulation totals that much? Noaa says 2-4 twc says 1-3 accuweather 1-3, skilling-1-3.


Not sure who your addressing.

I put up some numbers yesterday mid morning based on the available model maps. The system is not a true clipper. It picked it's moisture off the US coast but, really did not develop until a US front grew. Either way ... the model maps are reflecting a much weaker system now. Starting around 9m leaving by 2:am 1-3" - it would seem. Fri 6:am-9:am another chance for up to 1". ( Model maps and weather ....  )


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

My 3-5" was from yesterday's Channel 5 morning news forecast. At the time that was all I was able to get.
Oh, and the field trip was to Springfield for all of the tourist stuff. I always go on trips with the school I have 4 kids and this is my youngest so I try not to miss them. Heck, the school calls me to go on them. I must be a good chaperone.


----------



## 84deisel

I was just wondering which maps you use because what I do is look at them all and try to average them out to try and get a realistic idea as to when and how much .All the weather guessers have been off this year so I am trying to see who has been the most acuurate and use them as a good source.


----------



## Wieckster

1-3 is what most are saying now


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Wieckster;530954 said:


> 1-3 is what most are saying now


Same here.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

WHERE IS THE SNOW ? ? ? ? ? im looking really hard


----------



## Ggg6

Just little fluries out here in Rkfd. so far.


----------



## scottL

Tonight/Thr around 11'ish PM. Ending by 3:am. Intense from 12'ish to 2'ish am. Still looking at 2" as the system is actually still developing. It's moving kind of fast otherwise I would think 4".

I'm more intrigued with Mon and Tue next week  payup


----------



## Ggg6

It is snowing now no longer flurries. The wind is blowing pretty good too.


----------



## Mark13

Ggg6;531127 said:


> Just little fluries out here in Rkfd. so far.


I looked a few minutes ago and we had about the same (woodstock)


----------



## weeman97

Nothing!!! Here


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Well I have our new three disk "Elite Snowplowing Mix" that all my guys will get tonight  We can all hit play at the same time and rock out to my ridicules mixes at once, I wanna just have fun tonight, **** it I'm here for the party xysport its going to be warm tomorrow so salting is not so important ( I don't need to stress about it getting done by 6 am, just at some point befor noon payup) Who cares, its been a long winter, pepole are used to seeing snow. ROCK ON !!!!!!!!!!!! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Philbilly2

*Almost!*

Well, I got called out, but while in transit up to the city to go push snow, I got forced off the road by some jerk and clipped a snow pile with the right side of my truck.

Popped the upper ball joint right out of the socket, put a little dent in the front bumper, shattered my passenger side plow headlight and bend the a-frame on the plow.

The only part that really blows in I didn't even get a chance to offset the repairs with a few hours of plowing. Damn.

*Anyone got a passenger side unimount light setup? I need one now.*


----------



## Donny O.

Philbilly2;531320 said:


> *Almost!*
> 
> Well, I got called out, but while in transit up to the city to go push snow, I got forced off the road by some jerk and clipped a snow pile with the right side of my truck.


I feel your pain....well almost. I got forced off the road by a semi passing me on the interstate on my way home from work driving the new car I jsut got the day before. I hit some pot holes on the shoulder and it whiped me one way and I turned the other and did a few fishtails between the semi trailer and the ditch. then even on the 2 lane highways I was driving on I had semis passing me....those guys are dangerous!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

We got about 1 3/4'' to 2'' I did a full plow this morning started at 0230 and will go back and do some clean up later this afternoon. payup


----------



## snowman79

Got in about two hours ago. Full plow on all accounts. Lots of little drifts through out the parking lots. Anyone hear about next week? Ive only heard rain but my father tells me we might get hammered with snow again?


----------



## scottL

snowman79;531641 said:


> Got in about two hours ago. Full plow on all accounts. Lots of little drifts through out the parking lots. Anyone hear about next week? Ive only heard rain but my father tells me we might get hammered with snow again?


It's always hard to tell this far away. Mon looks like rain only as a front blows through the area. Beyond mid day Tuesday the models do not extend.


----------



## Wieckster

Calling for 1-3 of the wet stuff


----------



## snowman79

when...i havn't heard anything


----------



## scottL

Model maps have a burst from Tue noon to 6m cutting through dupage, cook and south on an angle. The intensity would indicate 2-5". Mon 5:am - 2m heavy rain :crying:


----------



## Dissociative

Wieckster;533741 said:


> Calling for 1-3 of the wet stuff


must be up by you....coating to an inch monday morning and again tuesday afternoon...all i see


----------



## Dissociative

10am....just turned to sleet here


----------



## Mark13

I think I am getting some "lake" effect snow out here in Woodstock. So far its just a thin coating making everything white again.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Raining here with an occasional flurry session then back to rain. Supposed to freeze later tonight tho.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Does any one have any updates for tomorrow?


----------



## Dissociative

looks like nada to me


----------



## scottL

Model maps have it from 2m to 9m Tue. It will be a line angled from downtown chicago to aurora and south. The storm has intensified in the models if the track jet's slight north ... bingo. for those in the snow 2-5" depending upon the temp.


----------



## Mark13

Scott whats up with all the     in your posts?


----------



## REAPER

it is because he is putting the time the way he is.

2 : p (<---small P) 2m

Put them together and it will create the smiley.

Use a capital P 2M and it will not change it.


----------



## REAPER

Dissociative;534766 said:


> looks like nada to me


Whole week looks to be nada.


----------



## stroker79

this is the part i hate about the winter. the beggining and the ends.

For me, i want to get the lawncare thing going again so i can make some steady income. I still like snow and want it to snow but its so much less predictable its annoying.

at this point, i just wish it would warm up!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I am in need of one more "Good" event to pay for the other 1/2 of my salt purchase. So let it snow let it snow let it snow.....:redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## snowman79

well guys i think we can wrap it up for this winter....i dont see any events plow worthy in the future, and a warm up on the horizon? Time to start sharpening those blades and switchin from push boxes to landscape buckets...


----------



## Mark13

snowman79;536064 said:


> well guys i think we can wrap it up for this winter....i dont see any events plow worthy in the future, and a warm up on the horizon?


I think winter is done.  Time for me to start looking for a real job now and get used to $10hr again. I'd like to do mowing but not sure how well my allergies/asthma would like doing it commercially.


----------



## 3311

Dodge Plow Pwr;535389 said:


> I am in need of one more "Good" event to pay for the other 1/2 of my salt purchase. So let it snow let it snow let it snow.....:redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc


I hear ya !! Some of these guys think it's all over. We are bound to get two or three more good pushes in before the end of March !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-MAN

If I recall we did not drop the blade in March of 04. But then again, I plowed 8" last April.
I am ready for spring pumpkin:


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

No thoughts of spring yet PLEASE!!! I remember back in 2001 we plowed and plowed on April 7th. SOOOOOoooooooooooo, with out further adoo, let the snow snowers begin..
( Olympic type Trumpets playing now)
Not only would I like to pay for the salt I bought, I really have no place to keep it for the summer...:crying::realmad:


----------



## DistinctiveDave

My buddy told me that skilling was saying something about maybe some lake effect snow tonight into tomorrow? Anyone else hear that?


----------



## Ggg6

I haven't heard anything yet Dave. Then again I am too far away for any lake effect snow so I don't pay any attention to lake effect predictions.


----------



## ahoron

3 snowflakes just fell in my yardpayuppayuppayup here it comesI don't think we will get anything to amount I hope i'm wrong


----------



## stroker79

ive heard a spotty 4" today. i dunno, i wouldnt mind if it waited until i got my new balljoints in and my new hubs in. i need a load of work to be done on my front end.

Anyone know of any good shops that wont charge me an arm and a leg to get this stuff done? i have all the parts already.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

One of my buddies just opened a shop up in Schaumburg, dont know the name of the place, but im sure he could do it for a reasonable price. PM me for his number and ill call him and ask him.


----------



## McDude

lake effect snow advisory, cook and lake counties. 2-4" 6" in some areas


----------



## stroker79

lovely. i hope my front end doesnt fall off


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

stroker79;538310 said:


> lovely. i hope my front end doesnt fall off


I think that would be bad!!!!!


----------



## 84deisel

anybody bother to look at the radar or are you just going by the forcast? After doing this for 25years, I can count on my 1 hand how many times we gotten lake effect snow to travel further west than I294 without the low pressure center anywhere near us.Light snow is falling in the city proper and going south along the ind ill state line.Notice that dupage and will are not included in this advisery?Besides it's too cold outside I'd rather sleep in and :drinkup


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;538310 said:


> lovely. i hope my front end doesnt fall off


Good thing you bought a "real" truck so that sfa will take anything you throw at it.


Hopefully you get it fixed before more damage is done. If you don't want you snow, send it out here I'll gladly take it.


----------



## stroker79

Hambrick & Co.;538313 said:


> I think that would be bad!!!!!


Ha, yeah im thinking so myself, lol

I will chance it though. i think the mechanic was saying its worse that it really is. or at least im hoping so. as long as it stays glued together until moday i waill be happy. I ha someone else look at it also and they said its bad and needs to get fixed soon but its not an emergency. im still a little concerened though.



Mark13;538375 said:


> Good thing you bought a "real" truck so that sfa will take anything you throw at it.
> 
> 
> Hopefully you get it fixed before more damage is done. If you don't want you snow, send it out here I'll gladly take it.


Ha, yeah right? oh well all trucks needs maintainance every once and awhile.

For once Mark its not you that needs repairs, haha.


----------



## Donny O.

stroker79;538400 said:


> Ha, yeah im thinking so myself, lol
> 
> I will chance it though. i think the mechanic was saying its worse that it really is. or at least im hoping so. as long as it stays glued together until moday i waill be happy. I ha someone else look at it also and they said its bad and needs to get fixed soon but its not an emergency. im still a little concerened though.
> 
> Ha, yeah right? oh well all trucks needs maintainance every once and awhile.
> 
> For once Mark its not you that needs repairs, haha.


just be easy on it. you can be easy on stuff and still get the work done. i've riden and watched people that jsut fly around and abuse their trucks, but i try to be as easy on it as possible and mine is still breaking parts!!


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;538400 said:


> Ha, yeah right? oh well all trucks needs maintainance every once and awhile.
> 
> For once Mark its not you that needs repairs, haha.


Ya, I hopefully have mine in good shape for a while. Hopefully you get yours back up and running quickly.



Donny O.;538403 said:


> just be easy on it. you can be easy on stuff and still get the work done. i've riden and watched people that jsut fly around and abuse their trucks, but i try to be as easy on it as possible and mine is still breaking parts!!


I'm pretty easy on my stuff and it seems like I still break my fair share of stuff. :realmad:


----------



## NorthernILPlwr

does anyone know the dates in february that we had plowable snow? Im trying to catch up on billing and i cant find my notes. Anywhere in the northern cook, lake county area. Just a rough estimate. Possibly totals also if you have it.


----------



## scottL

NorthernILPlwr;540289 said:


> does anyone know the dates in february that we had plowable snow? Im trying to catch up on billing and i cant find my notes. Anywhere in the northern cook, lake county area. Just a rough estimate. Possibly totals also if you have it.


In Dupage, starting at an inch or better; 2/1, 2/3, 2/6, 2/12, 2/26, 2/29. I don't salt so no dates for that. I think your area might have had two more dates for lake effect effect.


----------



## REAPER

scottL;540509 said:


> In Dupage, starting at an inch or better; *2/1, 2/3, 2/6, 2/12, 2/26, 2/29*. I don't salt so no dates for that. I think your area might have had two more dates for lake effect effect.


I have the same dates plus 2/2 , 2/7 , 2/13

Those days were the 2nd days after the main snow came and could be partly clean up.salting.

I had more days salting as well but you only asked for plowing events.
2/6 and 2/7 was that blizzard we had. payup


----------



## snowman79

snow saturday?


----------



## newlooklandscp

no, even if it does push up our way its been to warm. Anything that falls will not stick. Im hoping not since the 17th all the salt is getting moved to a site an stored for the summer. Its landscaping time. My guys are itching to go.


----------



## 3311

Several more storms yet to come !!!!


----------



## scottL

Model maps are showing the Thr late into Fri early will be snow quickly into rain or just rain now. Early Sat has a potential of 1". The Sat storm is weakening.

Each model run seems to have a lesser chance of snow. I'd be spending your time sharpening your mower blades.


----------



## stroker79

yeah im watching this one. itd be nice to get one more good one this year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*6 in ????*

http://forecast.weather.gov/wwamap/wwatxtget.php?cwa=lot&wwa=hazardous weather outlook


----------



## scottL

The model maps keep flipping. Did I mention it's like a coin toss????


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

!!!! we are back in the saddle again !!!!!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

BNC SERVICES;545152 said:


> !!!! we are back in the saddle again !!!!!


Thats what she said


----------



## Mark13

Dang, I won't be around for the snowfall :realmad:



Eric, I got all your stuff ready to bring back to you, left you a message yesterday about it.


----------



## weeman97

Vaughn Schultz;545158 said:


> Thats what she said


cant wait for spring snow fall....and eric's CD's!!!:yow!:xysport


----------



## SnowMatt13

5-8 along border.


----------



## snowman79

i knew this was going to happen. We have all the salters and plows off, brought back the skid steers, at least we left the loader. But long day of work today after class this morning. Also we might be down a truck where as our Ford Dump is having a complete engine overhaul. New oil pan, rear main seal, injectors, turbo, oill change, trans change, diff change. The old 7.3 will be a beast after she is all done. Hopefullly they finish it up today so we can have for tomorrow.


----------



## santelikk

Hope the easter bunny has his snow shoe with him! Sounds like I might need to dig the plow back out of the garage.
Is it in bad taste to ask my pregnant wife to move the furniture in the garage so I can get the plow on the truck?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

santelikk;545405 said:


> Hope the easter bunny has his snow shoe with him! Sounds like I might need to dig the plow back out of the garage.
> Is it in bad taste to ask my pregnant wife to move the furniture in the garage so I can get the plow on the truck?


Dude you can always ask anything. Just watch out for the flying answer ie: anything that is within arms reach and not nailed down.


----------



## clncut

santelikk;545405 said:


> Hope the easter bunny has his snow shoe with him! Sounds like I might need to dig the plow back out of the garage.
> Is it in bad taste to ask my pregnant wife to move the furniture in the garage so I can get the plow on the truck?


I dont think well be seeing much accumulating snow. I hope Im wrong, best to just leave the plow in the garage and save the fight for another day!! My plow is stored away also, debating on whether or not to pull it out.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

I like this


----------



## santelikk

Dodge Plow Pwr;545410 said:


> Dude you can always ask anything. Just watch out for the flying answer ie: anything that is within arms reach and not nailed down.


LOL, I call her on the phone so that I don't  the storm has been upgraded from watch to warning!


----------



## clncut

santelikk;545453 said:


> LOL, I call her on the phone so that I don't  the storm has been upgraded from watch to warning!


We are to close to the rain/snow line. I think too much of this will be liquid. Not trying to rain on anyones parade as I want to plow just as bad as the next person. It just does not look good:crying:


----------



## ultimate plow

I knew she would return to us with a slap in the face


----------



## KC9LDB

I Hop this storm comes in, i took all the plows off 3 days ago and just finished putting them all back on, at least we can get rid of all the extra bagged chloride and rock salt...


----------



## NoFearDeere

I got everything mounted up....I am really in the spring mood but I will take the payup....just pays for equipment!


----------



## stroker79

ultimate, you and i will definately be plowing!!


----------



## stroker79

NoFearDeere;545488 said:


> I got everything mounted up....I am really in the spring mood but I will take the payup....just pays for equipment!


me too. i was cleaning mowers today and then put the plow on, lol.

im ready. would be nice to finish off the season with a bang!

also, i got the light, it works great! i havent mounted it yet. i may save it as a next season project, haha.

Also, did you find a truck yet?


----------



## NoFearDeere

stroker79;545491 said:


> me too. i was cleaning mowers today and then put the plow on, lol.
> 
> im ready. would be nice to finish off the season with a bang!
> 
> also, i got the light, it works great! i havent mounted it yet. i may save it as a next season project, haha.
> 
> Also, did you find a truck yet?


Ya know, I was just thinking I forgot to ask you how it was working for ya. Duh! I didnt find a dump truck so I said hell with it and bought a 14K dump trailer last week. Found a Dodge 2500 that I like for a decent price. Might snag that...what about you?


----------



## stroker79

yeah i meant to PM you and let you know that i got it awhile ago too. i might be buying a truck that Camden has for sale at the end of the snow season. its not a dump, its a flat bed dually but it has central hydros so all i would need is the hoist to make it dump. well see. i need something baaaad. i have too much work for one truck and didnt think id have such a hard time getting one.

The dump trailer should work out real nice. before i ended up with as much work as i do now, i was looking at a dump trailer.


----------



## NoFearDeere

stroker79;545496 said:


> yeah i meant to PM you and let you know that i got it awhile ago too. i might be buying a truck that Camden has for sale at the end of the snow season. its not a dump, its a flat bed dually but it has central hydros so all i would need is the hoist to make it dump. well see. i need something baaaad. i have too much work for one truck and didnt think id have such a hard time getting one.
> 
> The dump trailer should work out real nice. before i ended up with as much work as i do now, i was looking at a dump trailer.


Yeah, I need another truck also. But mainly before next winter so we will see what happens. I kind of like the no overhead thing right now...And with the economy, i'm getting more leary of whats going on more and more.


----------



## 84deisel

all 40 trucks -plows on, fueled and oiled, all drivers and shovelers contacted, all salt trucks filled to the brim. I still hope it doesn't snow I want warm weather !


----------



## Ggg6

It really suprises me how many of you say you have already put things away for the season.  newbies lol


----------



## nevrnf

It is going to snow for sure. I washed my truck and cleaned the interior. No better way to get it to rain/snow than to clean it up.


----------



## Wieckster

they are calling for 6-9 here in Rockford area I am all fulled up and ready to push that MONEY off the lots AGAIN. It is going to be the heavy wet stuff and sounds like the bulk of it will be falling tomorrow during the day


----------



## scottL

Here's the latest on the model maps.

Touching the area at 4:am Fri. Full throttle by 6:am. 9:am through 2m it could easily fall at 2"-3" an hour. The model has not shown a system this intense all season. Snow continues heavy until 10m then tapering until 2:am Saturday. The snow/rain line remains close to our area. The system also appears to be slowing down. This snow/rain line along with ground temperatures may limit the depth of the snow that sticks at first.Given the closeness of the snow/rain line at times it may switch back and forth between snow and rain. Keep in mind that the line is very close. (I'm in Dupage )

If the maps are right then this system is way off the scale and would indicate heavy wet 12" - 16". I'll be curious what the paid for guys on tv say tonight and what really happens in the end.

*( Don't get all goosed up .... There's still a lot of if's ) *


----------



## accentlawn

You get to have all of the fun in Chicago! I'll trade our (stl's) 5 inches of rain for that snow. I'm tired of mulching already...


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Im not feeling it


----------



## weeman97

dont jinx it eric.....mark is out of town we are screwed!!!!!


----------



## Ggg6

Almost enough to start puahing now, snowing real hard.


----------



## REAPER

Although the radar shows snow over McHenry there has yet to be a flake hit the ground.

I started at 11 PM last night to pre-salt (get rid of last of salt) and am waiting till this afternoon to plow. payup


----------



## Donny O.

REAPER;545691 said:


> Although the radar shows snow over McHenry there has yet to be a flake hit the ground.
> 
> I started at 11 PM last night to pre-salt (get rid of last of salt) and am waiting till this afternoon to plow. payup


I left libertyville Il around 3:am and got home in Edgerton WI about 5:am and didn't hit snow til Janesville WI....15min from home. but the radar showed precipitation over the entire area. must have been to light to hit the ground. at home here the ground is covered and it is sticking.....which amazes me with how warm it has been.


----------



## weeman97

its covered the grass in palos heights and snowing hard


----------



## SnowMatt13

I'll believe it when I see it. They are still saying up to a foot here....
It's snowing 2 flakes per hour right now.....
I cursed it by getting evrything ready yesterday...


----------



## scottL

This time of year is very hard to track when it comes to snow. In upper IL we'll taper shortly and then it will increase again this morning. System is moving slower as expected. WI should be seeing notable snow fall right now. There is much more moisture coming from the SW that is joining the system that is in from the NW. For IL, Dupage, it'll will be fine snow until the temp's rise a bit this morning. Ground temp is 31 upper air is mucho colder.

Crossing the fingers ... one last party. payup


----------



## toby4492

Washington County

Winter Storm Warning:

Issued at: 4:32 AM CDT 3/21/08, expires at: 12:45 PM CDT 3/21/08

A winter storm warning remains in effect until 10 pm cdt this evening.
Snow, heavy at times, with thunderstorms possible. Snow accumulation of 8 to 15 inches. Blowing and drifting snow.
A winter storm warning is issued when heavy snow, is expected to to cause major impacts to society. Travel will be dangerous and is strongly discouraged. If you must travel, keep a winter weather supply kit in your vehicle in case of an emergency.

About 2-3 inches on the ground right now and snowing very heavy. So much for spring lol.

Stay safe all.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Snowing hard here....maybe, maybe an inch on the ground...


----------



## yamaguy

38.6* and rain right now two miles north of I-80 in Joliet.


----------



## ultimate plow

Its flurries right now, snowed this morning a little bit, but I hope the main batch comes in sometime today. Im in mchenry county and they are saying the northern portions should get a fair share. Im just sittin back right now and gonna make some lunch. Have a good night of plowing guys:salute:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Vaughn Schultz;545647 said:


> Im not feeling it


yeah still not feeling it


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

It snowed a little this moring 1/2'' in some spots if that. But now its just overcast in southern cook / north eastern will counties. I salted this morning to get rid of some of the bags.


----------



## dlcs

NWS in Quad cities pulled the warnings for northwestern Illinois. Storm is going further north. But 5 miles to the east the Chicago NWS is calling for up to 10 inches.


----------



## scottL

Vaughn Schultz;545809 said:


> yeah still not feeling it


I hear ya. The snow/rain line did it's thing. Skillet-head was just tap dancing on tv. There should be a strong 2 hour period starting up right now for dupage. Otherwise .... I'm thinking dud.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

It may just be enough to have us out pushing tonight, but we will see.


----------



## Dissociative

well, 2+ on the ground here, and looking at the radar the line seems to be WAY south of 80...

i am going out to do pre-lims


----------



## DistinctiveDave

I am thinking about heading out myself to do some aisles......


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I got nothing still just rain!!!!!:yow!:


----------



## dlcs

Sun shining out here.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Here is what I have looking out my condo with my truck sitting there!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

It has now stopped snowing, but the websites are still calling for 1-3 tonight, anyone else here this? or is that it for snow, I want to go push!


----------



## weeman97

i gave up took the plow and spreader back off! what a TEASE!!!


----------



## madmaxxxx

A complete dud here. Nothing but rain. I still want one more push before its over. But I dont think that is gonna happen here.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

well i just got done scraping a couple of inches of slush for 2 hours. What a tease..

On a side note, l love having a laptop with internet in my truck. Im literally still in the lot i just finished.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Slush here....


----------



## ultimate plow

about 5-6 inches here. Im going out around 7 to clear everything. Traffic's going to be a nightmare


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Took the plow and salter back off nothing but rain all day. Screw it i'm going to the bar!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Hambrick & Co.;545937 said:


> Took the plow and salter back off nothing but rain all day. Screw it i'm going to the bar!


Yea thats what we are doing.....


----------



## REAPER

7" on driveway and still some flurries dropping.

Will be leaving to plow as soon as I am done with dinner.


----------



## yamaguy

35* here now. At least I got to up north this afternoon to push. Got 6 hours or so. Might be able to out later to clean it up.


----------



## REAPER

Well from 11 pm Thursday night until 5am this morning I got a total of 18 hours out of this. payup

Nice little storm that it was and the snow happen to fly of my accounts most of the day. Plowed twice because it was that cement stuff.

Still snowing now and may have to go back and salt when it stops depending on when.

Lets hope for one more now. Last year we plowed on 4/11 so it could happen.


----------



## Philbilly2

DistinctiveDave;545881 said:


> Here is what I have looking out my condo with my truck sitting there!


Do you plow a lot in Naperville on Mill St. accross from Mill St. School by chance?

If not, your truck's indnentical twin down to the blade, cab configuration and same v-box does.


----------



## Ggg6

I know he does have an account near Mill and Diehl Rd., but I don't know where Mill St. school is. He has lots of strobes


----------



## snowman79

Well was a nice storm. Went out around 3:30am yesterday morning to load salt and salt parking lots and walks. Off and on snow the three hours we salted...nothing to heavy....went back to the shop and got about an hour and half of sleep. Woke up nothing more on the ground then when we had gone to sleep. Went back the the accounts salted the mains again, then headed to our big account which we had to keep open all day. Snow coming down 2 inches an hour...almost zero vis. hard to plow with over 300 cars in the lot and ppl everywhere. Finally stopped snowing around 3:30 or so where we could clear the whole lot before the next service started. Got done around 8 pm. Slept for three hours and went back out to finish smaller accounts and do some clean up.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Philbilly2;546097 said:


> Do you plow a lot in Naperville on Mill St. accross from Mill St. School by chance?
> 
> If not, your truck's indnentical twin down to the blade, cab configuration and same v-box does.


Yes sir that would be me!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Ggg6;546106 said:


> I know he does have an account near Mill and Diehl Rd., but I don't know where Mill St. school is. He has lots of strobes


Gregg, the dump truck has all the strobes, o and the chevy too. My pickup has a few leds and the windshield LED bar. I would figure with you being a firefighter you would be the one obessesed with lights...not me!


----------



## Ggg6

Not at all, you know I only have one strobe on a stick.
I get my fill of light shows at work I guess. Heck the only time I remember noticing the lights there is when I to do a pre trip inspection at the start of every shift.


----------



## Mark13

So hows the snow around Woodstock? Here in Breckenridge, Colorado we got 2" last night and apparently they don't plow unless it gets deep.


----------



## tls22

Mark13;546152 said:


> So hows the snow around Woodstock? Here in Breckenridge, Colorado we got 2" last night and apparently they don't plow unless it gets deep.


They got about 20 inches of snow, and ur customers are yelling where the hell are you!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Mark
Probably 8-10. We got about 10 in Spring Grove.
22 hours of plowing this one......
More this week.....possible
You better get home....


----------



## Philbilly2

DistinctiveDave;546123 said:


> Yes sir that would be me!


Thought so, nice rig, I got the pewter d-max accross the street at the school

Is that red chevy that is light up like a dang christmas tree one of yours too?


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Philbilly2;546454 said:


> Thought so, nice rig, I got the pewter d-max accross the street at the school
> 
> Is that red chevy that is light up like a dang christmas tree one of yours too?


Yes, I like strobes.....lol!


----------



## Ggg6

Yeah that is his, another moving marque sign. I wouldn't be surprised if he added a "Girls Girls Girls" sign to it. "All Live all Nude" (not that there is anything wrong with that)
I think he is going to add flashing valve stem caps to his wheels, LOL
He has a F350 dump too with just as many lights.
Got to keep up with Tony, right Dave.


----------



## Ggg6

tls22;546181 said:


> They got about 20 inches of snow, and ur customers are yelling where the hell are you!


He could do business like ProPlow does and hire a guy fron a temp service to shovel a parking lot because they can't get any subs to work for them.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Ggg6;546478 said:


> He could do business like ProPlow does and hire a guy fron a temp service to shovel a parking lot because they can't get any subs to work for them.


Funny, Hilarious, But True!


----------



## 3311

Is Tom hinting to another storm on Thurs,Fri, Sat ????


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

"WITH PERIODS OF IP/FZRA BEING LIKELY.
FOR NOW...AND KNOWING THAT SITUATION CAN CHANGE WITH UPCOMING MODELRUNS...HAVE DECIDED TO BUMP POPS UP TO LIKELY FOR RA/SN NORTH OF I-80...WITH CHANCE IP/FZRA FOR BOTH THU AND THU NIGHT. THERMAL
PROFILES ARE ALMOST SCARY IN THE SENSE THAT TEMP PROFILES APPEAR TO
REMAIN RATHER UNCHANGED FOR A SIGNIFICANT AMOUNT OF TIME...WHICH
MEANS POTENTIALLY DECENT ICE ACCUMULATION WILL BE POSSIBLE IF THIS
SCENARIO ACTUALLY MATERIALIZES. OBVIOUSLY THIS A SITUATION THAT WILL
NEED TO BE MONITORED FOR LATER UPDATES. LINGERING SN/RA SHOWERS
EXPECTED ON FRI BEFORE HIGH PRESSURE ARRIVES FOR SAT."


sweet, im down


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Dang, its snowing pretty good out here by me now....:angry:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

DistinctiveDave;548049 said:


> Dang, its snowing pretty good out here by me now....:angry:


Oh stop your whining  When are you coming back to the shop  ?


----------



## stroker79

WHEN WILL THE SNOW STOP!!!!!

I really want this to end for the season, I really would like to start cleanups and get back to making some consistant money. This has been a GREAT winter but people still arent thinking of lawn care yet and its almost april already!

Hopefully next week it will all be done!!!!!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

stroker79;548127 said:


> WHEN WILL THE SNOW STOP!!!!!
> 
> I really want this to end for the season, I really would like to start cleanups and get back to making some consistant money. This has been a GREAT winter but people still arent thinking of lawn care yet and its almost april already!
> 
> Hopefully next week it will all be done!!!!!


I agree. I waited to send out letters to customers for that reason and I still dont have as many repsonses as Id like to! NO MORE SNOW!


----------



## stroker79

DistinctiveDave;548131 said:


> I agree. I waited to send out letters to customers for that reason and I still dont have as many repsonses as Id like to! NO MORE SNOW!


yeah i sent all mine out very early back in Feb and it looks like im going to do another batch of resending. I hate quick transitions because you from this (slow) to slammed with trying to get the physical work done and deal with the phone ringing off the hook and running around doing estimates and stuff like that. Plus its a late start, those just arent fun at all.

Hopefully the end is near, like to day or this time next week. either way ill be out there tuesday picking trash off my jobs


----------



## snowman79

well all of you might be raring to go but im not. This whole week my buddy and i have been in the shop all day working on all the equipment trying to get it ready. We picked up a brand new gooseneck and picked up our dump truck this week so thats good. But we have three skid steers that need some maint. done, our john deere gator needs work, some impliments need bearings replaced, and our trencher is being difficult so we need like one more week of down time to work. It can get warm but not where we cant start our jobs cuz we are down equipment.


----------



## ultimate plow

Whos salting tonight? Its snowing now but it aint sticking at all. Been snowing all day long pretty moderate, but pavement is just warm enough.


----------



## REAPER

After a slight distraction I am leaving now to use the rest of my salt.


----------



## Mark13

It's snowing again in Northern, IL? You guys have gotten more snow in the last week then Breckenridge has gotten while I've been here.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea mark tell me about it. Its great next nov. im going to come up there and blow your truck up so we get snow. lol No we got about 10 inches down here j/k


----------



## NoFearDeere

The calls for spring/summer work are starting to come in in the last week. And I really havent even started my big advertisements yet. Maybe it's a good sign.... I sure the hell hope so. And I also have a big enough route already for next winter to add another truck! Stroker, you find another truck yet?


----------



## Ggg6

Hey Dave who the heck is Vaughn Schultz???


----------



## Mark13

Ggg6;548881 said:


> Hey Dave who the heck is Vaughn Schultz???


Formerly known as Grassbusters.

Now that I'm back here in Woodstock, the weather was nicer in Breckenridge. When we left there it was 60, sunny and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## stroker79

Well I think its safe to call it a season!!!!!

I will say we had a great year!!

I billed out 266 hours as a sub this yearpayup

We had over twice our average this year and it sure was nice!

Now im ready to get back to the labor instensive part of my company and start the green season!wesport


----------



## REAPER

332.5 hours billed for the season. 1st push on 12/1/07.

I am still holding out for one more push in April.


----------



## stroker79

not bad reaper!

Im not hoping for anything. Plow is headed up to the barn tomorrow.


----------



## tls22

Wow your hours make me all warm and gitty inside! Doug do u have a extra room in your house?


----------



## Mark13

REAPER;549409 said:


> 332.5 hours billed for the season. 1st push on 12/1/07.
> 
> I am still holding out for one more push in April.


Not bad payuppayup

My season was more like 1st accident on 12/1/07

total hours paid 10.


----------



## 84deisel

Season total= 1.2 mil for our small company .Guess it was a good year because last year was 750k.


----------



## scottL

Now why would anyone be going around throwing dollars around.....


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Because someone did not hug them enough as a child  kinda stupid if you ask me. But while were on the topic, my small company made over 3 billion (on the last little snow we had last week), The United States government is investigating my small company and is considering breaking it up do to an area Monopoly.


----------



## Philbilly2

I made enough money this winter that the bank is going to let me keep living in my house. that's good right


----------



## scottL

Philbilly2;549744 said:


> I made enough money this winter that the bank is going to let me keep living in my house. that's good right


Naw. You should have waited for the tax payer funded bailout.


----------



## stroker79

haha, thats why i just posted hours. money is subjective anyway. i could have profited more than a company that brought in 1 mil, who knows.


----------



## REAPER

Mark13;549565 said:


> Not bad payuppayup
> 
> My season was more like 1st accident on 12/1/07
> 
> total hours paid 10.


Ouch! :realmad:


----------



## Mark13

REAPER;550057 said:


> Ouch! :realmad:


Yup, The accident wasn't my fault but at the moment it has cost me more then I made plowing this winter.:angry:

And I cost myself about $150-300 last night by smashing my ipod in my truck door on accident :angry:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Mark13;550120 said:


> And I cost myself about $150-300 last night by smashing my ipod in my truck door on accident :angry:


You are a train wreck


----------



## Mark13

Vaughn Schultz;550137 said:


> You are a train wreck


At least I didn't break your pump or anything.... yet.

I have that ready to come back to you anytime you will be at your shop.
Are you going to the equipment/truck auction this saturday here in woodstock?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Mark13;550144 said:


> At least I didn't break your pump or anything.... yet.
> 
> I have that ready to come back to you anytime you will be at your shop.
> Are you going to the equipment/truck auction this saturday here in woodstock?


Nope, you might think about just mailing it with the price of fule. Or just drop it off next time your in the area. Just try to get it back by fall


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Mark13;550144 said:


> At least I didn't break your pump or anything.... yet.
> 
> I have that ready to come back to you anytime you will be at your shop.
> Are you going to the equipment/truck auction this saturday here in woodstock?


Hey, where is that auction at in woodstock, I cant find it online. Maybe Ill shoot up there.


----------



## Mark13

DistinctiveDave;550178 said:


> Hey, where is that auction at in woodstock, I cant find it online. Maybe Ill shoot up there.


The old Farm and Fleet parking lot, south west corner or RT 14 and 47.
Auction Add.
http://www.mikepowersauctions.com/PowersSpringAuction2008.pdf


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Eric and I just finished a keg of beer, And now Mr.tom is calling for snow on saturday. We are putting all the plows back on....Every one is getting ready!!!!


----------



## Ggg6

How did that auction in Woodstock go? Did anybody see anything worth mentioning or buying?


----------



## Mark13

Ggg6;551043 said:


> How did that auction in Woodstock go? Did anybody see anything worth mentioning or buying?


I decided not to go when I got a late start on saturday and the closest parking spot was 1/2 mile away by 9am.


----------



## Dissociative

Philbilly2;549744 said:


> I made enough money this winter that the bank is going to let me keep living in my house. that's good right


i with this guy......but i had around 5000 hours total work...


----------



## stroker79

500 hours you mean?

Cause 5000 is equivelent to 208.4 days! 

lol


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;551132 said:


> 500 hours you mean?
> 
> Cause 5000 is equivelent to 208.4 days!
> 
> lol


I was thinking he may have added an extra 0 on accident. I figured if he did 5000 x60hr he made $300k plowing snow in one winter by himself.


----------



## Dissociative

jealous?????.lol.... and mark....i make 95 an hour....reaper has us all beat....i can;t even catch his numbers....i thought i worked hard this year....man....i left Vally for a new sub abd made lots more per hour...but i feel like i may have worked less hours than i should have...i need Reapers route...i am around like 300ish for the year...best part was my running bill that hit 15,500 in Feb...FREAKED my boss out...still owes me 5k.....arrrg....


----------



## T-MAN

BNC SERVICES;551011 said:


> Eric and I just finished a keg of beer, And now Mr.tom is calling for snow on saturday. We are putting all the plows back on....Every one is getting ready!!!!


You guys kidding on hanging blades ?
The snow will include rain and 38 degree temps. Sunny and 42 for a high on sunday if anything does actually stick to pavement it will be gone by 9am sunday.
Tom mentioned snow showers mixed with rain today at noon, for sat night. No accumulation for IL, northern wi and The U.P. is gonna get wacked hard, maybe you guys can plow up there ?
Sober up first before ya go......
I have 2 trucks that can be ready in an hour, just in case.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Wow talk about raining on our parade


----------



## tls22

stroker79;551132 said:


> 500 hours you mean?
> 
> Cause 5000 is equivelent to 208.4 days!
> 
> lol


Doug im sure ur loving clean-ups right now, u wanted it!


----------



## T-MAN

Vaughn Schultz;551597 said:


> Wow talk about raining on our parade


Sorry Guys, theres allways next year pumpkin:
Looks like she's gonna break this ****** ass weather pattern we been in next week.
Im hoping it will be safe to get the boat running and not have to worry about freezing temps any more. 
That Pond 3 miles east has been calling me for 4 weeks now....


----------



## tls22

Did you guys get snow for a little bit the other day?


----------



## Mark13

tls22;554253 said:


> Did you guys get snow for a little bit the other day?


Yup. We had flurries off and on most of the day yesterday.


----------



## REAPER

*May 19th*

Woke up this morning almost half waiting for the call to go out.

Outside temp was 34 here.


----------



## Dissociative

****, i'd be screwed...all my **** is long ago put away...lol


----------



## Mark13

Dissociative;555951 said:


> ****, i'd be screwed...all my **** is long ago put away...lol


My plow doesn't even have a valve block on it. I'd be scrambling then to get it all put back together.


----------



## stroker79

I wouldnt even try. my plow is far from seeing daylight for awhile


----------



## Donny O.

I went farther than putting mine away or taking it apart.....I sold my plow and truck.....got a new truck but no plow yet. working on it!!


----------



## NoFearDeere

One of my trucks is going to have the winter set-up on it this weekend for the parade, then back to sleep...


----------



## Mark13

NoFearDeere;556115 said:


> One of my trucks is going to have the winter set-up on it this weekend for the parade, then back to sleep...


Your going to put the 9ft on the dmax for the parade right?


----------



## NoFearDeere

Mark13;556319 said:


> Your going to put the 9ft on the dmax for the parade right?


Nah, the Duramax is pulling a skid loader. The 9' is going on the Dodge


----------



## Mark13

NoFear, any pictures from the parade of your setup??


----------



## NoFearDeere

Mark13;556712 said:


> NoFear, any pictures from the parade of your setup??


Nah, I forgot my camera. I will be taking pictures soon of the summer equipment though.


----------



## Mark13

Cool, I take it you do mowing/landscaping in the summer then?

Btw, where are you in IL?


----------



## erkoehler

Just went through and read this thread!!!! WOW, sounds like it was one hell of a ride last winter.

I have some doubts about working for Valley after reading some posts, and hope it works out well this winter. Can I count on them for steady work? Are there storms where you don't even get called out?

Some guys really cleaned house on the hours


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;604015 said:


> Just went through and read this thread!!!! WOW, sounds like it was one hell of a ride last winter.
> 
> I have some doubts about working for Valley after reading some posts, and hope it works out well this winter. Can I count on them for steady work? Are there storms where you don't even get called out?
> 
> Some guys really cleaned house on the hours


Last winter sucked.  This winter has to be better, it would be hard to get much worse then last year.

Should we start this thread back up or start another?


----------



## scottL

Mark13;604020 said:


> Last winter sucked.  This winter has to be better, it would be hard to get much worse then last year.
> 
> Should we start this thread back up or start another?


Buddy ... You have to say WHY winter sucked last year. First off is sucked for you and WHY did it. Because your truck was supposedly down for repair for most of it. The rest of us ... well ... were still counting checks coming in payup


----------



## NoFearDeere

Yeah, it hope it snows like a mother this year. It needs to wait until I get another plow, spreader, and 2 trucks though...


----------



## Dissociative

erkoehler;604015 said:


> I have some doubts about working for Valley after reading some posts, and hope it works out well this winter. Can I count on them for steady work? Are there storms where you don't even get called out?


i think you should keep most of this talk in PM"s if your really considering working for them as i bet they have computers too!!!


----------



## erkoehler

I am not talking down about them, and hope to have a great season with them. I don't think they will look down on a person doing research on a company before I spend 20k+ on a truck w/ plow.

P.S. I can't edit the post above either.......oooopppps!


----------



## erkoehler

NoFearDeere;604112 said:


> Yeah, it hope it snows like a mother this year. It needs to wait until I get another plow, spreader, and 2 trucks though...


Are you personally buying 2 more trucks, or are you looking for subs?


----------



## NoFearDeere

erkoehler;604170 said:


> Are you personally buying 2 more trucks, or are you looking for subs?


Buying two


----------



## RangerPlowed

Back for another season. I'm gonna see if I can do some riding and learn the ropes this winter.


----------



## scottL

RangerPlowed;618123 said:


> Back for another season. I'm gonna see if I can do some riding and learn the ropes this winter.


you've got a sic avatar.


----------



## KC9LDB

... Can't wait


----------

